# For the girls that are late....



## Annamumof2

if your 1, 2, 3 or more days late post here, i thought i might as well start a thread where we are waiting for that evil :witch: or the wonderful :bfp:, we can update eachother and keep eachother up to date with whats going on.

come on late girls dont be scared we are all in the same boat one way or another.

:hugs2:


----------



## heycasey

Sounds great Anna... I am here :)!!! 

Nothing new going on with me... My body feels heavy and tired, it could be because tommorrow is Monday and it doesn't want to go to work, hehe. Still the same symptoms and BFN!


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> Sounds great Anna... I am here :)!!!
> 
> Nothing new going on with me... My body feels heavy and tired, it could be because tommorrow is Monday and it doesn't want to go to work, hehe. Still the same symptoms and BFN!

welcome casey and feel free to settle in and put your feet up, when was your period due?


----------



## heycasey

HAHA... My feet are up and I am just chillin! 

Last Period - September 12th (Normally have 35 - 37 day cycles)
Period Due - October 18 - no show 
Tested Today (October 25) - BFN - 44 CD!


----------



## RedRose19

im 2 weeks late... can i join in??


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> im 2 weeks late... can i join in??

of cause you can hun and we can all post up any symtoms we have too


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> HAHA... My feet are up and I am just chillin!
> 
> Last Period - September 12th (Normally have 35 - 37 day cycles)
> Period Due - October 18 - no show
> Tested Today (October 25) - BFN - 44 CD!

that is good then hehe

Last period - Aug 29th (been a 55 day cycle)
Period Due - Oct 23rd
Tested alot and also today BFN


----------



## RedRose19

:) thanks... im so nervous.. im testing 2mor..


----------



## heycasey

This is were the fun is, hehe. I think listing our symptoms is a great idea... I am going to give a little bit of what is going on with me as well... 

I got a positive OPK on Saturday (oct. 3), Ovulated on Oct. 5, started to bleed/spot on Oct. 10 (it was heavy enough for a panty liner and lasted 4 - 5 day, sometimes it was red, but really watered down). "IF" that was period it over a week early and only 5 days after ovulation (what a short LP!). On Oct. 16th my symptoms became more prominant and now here I am... BFN and just waiting :) 

Boobs swollen with veins (veins appear at night more and stretch under armpit and run up to shoulder) - armpits and upper body were tender but that has gone away - boobs tender when going down stairs
Bumps on Nipples - noticed today by DH 
High Temps - but I check in the evenings 
Backache - comes and goes - worse at night 
Sleepy - going to bed at 9 instead of 12 (could be b/c I am not sleeping well) 
Twinges in Abdomen - right side, but also all over 
UTI symptoms - that lasted for one night and has gone away 

Ok... have you all heard of Chadwicks Sign - not sure if I have this one, but my vulva lips (I think they are called Labia) are dark purple/blue/brown - usually like that when I get aroused before sex but now it is always like that. 

Anna when was your period due? and what are your symptoms?


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> This is were the fun is, hehe. I think listing our symptoms is a great idea... I am going to give a little bit of what is going on with me as well...
> 
> I got a positive OPK on Saturday (oct. 3), Ovulated on Oct. 5, started to bleed/spot on Oct. 10 (it was heavy enough for a panty liner and lasted 4 - 5 day, sometimes it was red, but really watered down). "IF" that was period it over a week early and only 5 days after ovulation (what a short LP!). On Oct. 16th my symptoms became more prominant and now here I am... BFN and just waiting :)
> 
> Boobs swollen with veins (veins appear at night more and stretch under armpit and run up to shoulder) - armpits and upper body were tender but that has gone away - boobs tender when going down stairs
> Bumps on Nipples - noticed today by DH
> High Temps - but I check in the evenings
> Backache - comes and goes - worse at night
> Sleepy - going to bed at 9 instead of 12 (could be b/c I am not sleeping well)
> Twinges in Abdomen - right side, but also all over
> UTI symptoms - that lasted for one night and has gone away
> 
> Ok... have you all heard of Chadwicks Sign - not sure if I have this one, but my vulva lips (I think they are called Labia) are dark purple/blue/brown - usually like that when I get aroused before sex but now it is always like that.
> 
> Anna when was your period due? and what are your symptoms?

hmm where do i start lol, well i tried to use the OPK tests the digi one with the smile on them when you get a pos and well i never got my pos i think its because i missed it, i had what looked like a period on the 15th Oct it was a light pink/red and it started at 5am and was gone by lunch time.

my symptoms are as followed:

boobs heavy
nipples senative
hungre more
tired more
weeing more
back hurts
cramps
feel like im going to be sick but not
dizzyness

hmmm i cant think of anything else right now, i feel so tired that i cant think right at the moment and the many times i have seen a BFN upset me too.

i just cant wait till a BFP shows, a few friends said it sounds like i am pregnant and well i will have to wait to test a few weeks because i didnt show up on a test till i was 5 or 6 weeks gone with both my kids.


----------



## RedRose19

:happydance: sounds like your both preg :D


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> :happydance: sounds like your both preg :D

come on then hun whats your symptoms?


----------



## RedRose19

ok where do i start ermm 
cramps started off like a pulling feeling and now its abit sore
headaches
shooting pains in bbs
feeing sooo hungry all the time
then when i eat i feel so sick
tired alot
so emotional now
needing to pee alot
and now got like sore sides like a UTI... i heard thats a sign but i dunno..


----------



## heycasey

Anna - your symptoms sound very promising! We really do have a similar cycle, your bleeding sounds a lot like implantation bleeding :)

Babyhopes10 &#8211; I hope UTI symptoms is a sign because I had that!! 

I forgot to add&#8230; I am more hungry to&#8230; in the mornings and evenings, but in the day I am totally full, well ladies I think that we are looking really good, now if those BFN would go away.


----------



## RedRose19

ladies here too our bfps :drunk: (but just juice) hehe :D


----------



## heycasey

haha... lovin the juice!! CHEERS!


----------



## calliebaby

I am also late. Today makes me late by 15 days. I usually have long cycles anyways, but ALWAYS every 42 days. Today is day 57. I took a blue dye plus sign test two days ago and got a strange result. A vertical line appeared almost instantly, but it was thin and not perfectly straight. I took a pink dye test the next day and could maybe make out a shadow if I tilted it the right way. I think that I ovulated very late this last cycle. Probably around the 35th day. About a week later, I had some light brown spotting. It came and went for a few days, but never enough for even a liner. Since then, I have had dull cramps that are very light, not painful at all. I also am hungry, but nothing sounds good. Also, I feel like my equilibrium is very off because I get dizzy and carsick easily. When I eat, I end up feeling sick. I am going to test again tomorrow. Next step is a blood test I think. Good luck ladies with your BFPs. I will keep posted.


----------



## emz87

my period is 4weeks and5 days late (im not counting honestly) my symptoms where do i start the week before af was due i had clear white cm with some red from then on i have had 
feeling sick being sick,
headaches
very sore boobs
veiny boobs
lower backache
cramps on lower stomach
Tugging feeling by belly button 
and recently iv just had an achy stomach right by my uterus
havent tested for about 4 days iv given up i think its just my body playing cruel games as surely i would have had a bfp by now


----------



## RedRose19

maybe your body skipped a cycle or deicided to ov really late... i hope something happens soon hun :hugs:


----------



## heycasey

welcome Calliebaby!! Having long cycles is not fun :( I took a test this morning and after looking at it in certain lighting thought it was a positive, but now I dont know. I hope yours was a BFP and tomorrow you get an even darker one!!! 

Wow Emz... you poor thing! Sounds like pregnancy... I can't believe you haven't gotten a BFP yet. Have you thought about getting a blood test done?


----------



## RedRose19

if your using CB hun i wudnt trust what it says anyway.. i cant remeber if i told u about testing with a CB.. it said neg and it was actually at the time 10 weeks preg... cause it came out neg i didnt think i was preg and m/c 2 weeks later..

ever since i wont trust them


----------



## calliebaby

I used an EPT. Tomorrow I am going to try a digital test and if nothing comes out of that, I am going to schedule a blood test.


----------



## RedRose19

im in the chat room in the pregnancy part if anyone wants to come in for a chat :D


----------



## heycasey

I miss everything... sorry babyhopes10 next time I will for sure join you!

Ok ladies today I am calling my ObGyn and ask her some questions then go from there... also is an ear itch an early pregnancy symptom... haha... my left ear just wont stop itching! 

Cant wait to hear about some BFPs today... Good Luck to you all :)


----------



## Megg33k

Those who aren't getting positive tests... check here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/211040-no-positive-pee-tests-ovulation-predictor-kit-home-pregnancy-test-might-have-your-answer.html#post3396140

I wanted to update... might have an answer for you! :dust:


----------



## Annamumof2

Megg33k said:


> Those who aren't getting positive tests... check here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/211040-no-positive-pee-tests-ovulation-predictor-kit-home-pregnancy-test-might-have-your-answer.html#post3396140
> 
> I wanted to update... might have an answer for you! :dust:

well thank you megg for that link i will be looking at it shortly.

anyway girls today i tested still neg and well today is where i start drinking water and nothing else, i had very very bad cramps last night like the :witch: was on her way but nothing so i fell asleep but i couldnt sleep proply i was waking up ever few hours, soooo still no AF and i still feel tired lol and bloted.


----------



## heycasey

Anna sorry you had a BFN and cramps last night, but no AF, YAY!!! 

Is the water for the test today? I really hope you get that BFP.


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> Anna sorry you had a BFN and cramps last night, but no AF, YAY!!!
> 
> Is the water for the test today? I really hope you get that BFP.

i heard if you drink water it boosts up the hcg sooo going to do that and test again sunday


----------



## heycasey

You have power... Sunday! Are you going to drink only water? You know what I am going to retest on Sunday to!! That would be a week for me :)


----------



## WannaB

Water will dilute the concentration of hcg in your urine, thats why fmu is the best to test with because it is more concentrated. If you drink more water before you go to bed you might end up getting up for a wee walk in the middle of the night!


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> You have power... Sunday! Are you going to drink only water? You know what I am going to retest on Sunday to!! That would be a week for me :)

well it will be that oasis seeing seeing as i dont like water thats if its alright to drink that lol


----------



## Welshkiwi

Hi everyone! Been lurking a while and am not really trying for a baby but am confused as last period was 19th August- am now on CD 69!!! I do have irregular cycles but they tend to average 36 days. This time I did use AC up until I thought I had a +OPK (CD25) but I never gat a glaring + on ics. Also, I am on H&B B50s this cycle. Do you think they have messed my cycles up? Did an IC yesterday- bfn- but curiously all OPKs have quite a good line since CD53 (no + but a much more visible line than I usually get before I ov) Hmmm? Also (tmi coming up!) have been having a lot of cm for the past few days and sore (.)(.) for about a week. ARGH!
Have got two children already and know when I am preggers as I get that awful tugging sensation in my side but, so far, no tugging! Hmmm?


----------



## heycasey

Hmmm... all the CM sounds really good... I am not to up on everything so I got lost in some of the lingo, hehe, sorry. I was curious earlier if a + OPK was as effective as a
+ HPT... some say that you will get a + OPK before your + HPT and others say you wont... wish I had more advice on that.... when you find out let me know. Really hope that this long cycle is from pregnancy!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

hello all can i join you!
My last period was 09/09 have a normal 28 cycle, due on early october.
Had period pains and a kinda mucousy bloody discharge but not much of it at midnight last night, all blood and pain is gone now.

Also have sickness, sore boobies, metallicy taste and my temperature was so high last night i couldnt sleep.

Taken 5 tests and got a bfn on all of them :S


----------



## Welshkiwi

Hi Sarah and Casey! Sarah, the mucousy discharge sounds promising as I had that with my last pregnancy - 2days later I had a BFP! I don't think that I am pregnant but don't really know as we have unprotected sex and I wonder if I just skipped a cycle and am oving now? Curiously yesterday evening's OPK was a lot paler than all previous ones so maybe I have just ovd. BD on Fri and Sat so we will have to wait and see!!! :)


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies im still here, still late and not tested yet.. :( im waiting for DF to hurry up and pick me up lol so we can go home and test!! :happydance: though the cramps are still there today it really feels like AF is coming but not blood.. not even a hint of it :shrug: also (tmi sorry) i had alot of ewcm... is that a good sign?


----------



## Sarahcake

Welshkiwi said:


> Hi Sarah and Casey! Sarah, the mucousy discharge sounds promising as I had that with my last pregnancy - 2days later I had a BFP! I don't think that I am pregnant but don't really know as we have unprotected sex and I wonder if I just skipped a cycle and am oving now? Curiously yesterday evening's OPK was a lot paler than all previous ones so maybe I have just ovd. BD on Fri and Sat so we will have to wait and see!!! :)

Fingers crossed for the both of us then!

Ive not had the bloody discharge before as when i have a period, its bloody horrific (pardon the pun!) thats why im pretty convinced i am pregnant!


----------



## Sarahcake

babyhopes10 said:


> hey ladies im still here, still late and not tested yet.. :( im waiting for DF to hurry up and pick me up lol so we can go home and test!! :happydance: though the cramps are still there today it really feels like AF is coming but not blood.. not even a hint of it :shrug: also (tmi sorry) i had alot of ewcm... is that a good sign?

that sounds exactly the same as me, cramps but complete lack of AF.
Fingers crossed for you too hun :D


----------



## koala

So here's what I have to share:

Period due on the 22nd Oct but my cycles have been going crazy...last month I was 10 days late - that was depressing :cry:

Currently fives days late and feeling:
what i think could have been implantation bleeding two weeks ago
mild cramping since then
headaches on and off
feeling bloated
gassy :blush:
lots (I really mean LOTS) of clear, stretchy CM
slight nausea a couple of days

I tested day 1 and 2 and got what the hubby and I think was a very, very light line...but tested day 4 and seemed neg...

How long should I wait for another??? I really feel different this month but don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## RedRose19

heres to a whole lot of bfp's :drunk: hehe well juice only hehe

im so nervous.... im terrified to pee on that stick!! what if its neg :wacko:


----------



## Sarahcake

babyhopes10 said:


> heres to a whole lot of bfp's :drunk: hehe well juice only hehe
> 
> im so nervous.... im terrified to pee on that stick!! what if its neg :wacko:

Ill drink to that hehe!

Theres nothing worse than a bfn :( but keep on trying!!


----------



## RedRose19

koala said:


> So here's what I have to share:
> 
> Period due on the 22nd Oct but my cycles have been going crazy...last month I was 10 days late - that was depressing :cry:
> 
> Currently fives days late and feeling:
> what i think could have been implantation bleeding two weeks ago
> mild cramping since then
> headaches on and off
> feeling bloated
> gassy :blush:
> lots (I really mean LOTS) of clear, stretchy CM
> slight nausea a couple of days
> 
> I tested day 1 and 2 and got what the hubby and I think was a very, very light line...but tested day 4 and seemed neg...
> 
> How long should I wait for another??? I really feel different this month but don't want to get my hopes up...

id say maybe wait another few days 2-3 and test u will know for sure then :hugs: :dust: good luck hun


----------



## RedRose19

ive never felt so sure that this is it.. but hey :shrug: i could be wrong and if i am.. ill be so crushed.. back to square one.. and if its bfp.. then i know summit is wrong cuz my last cycle was 100 days long :cry: and i will be going to the doc if i get neg... im praying i dont have pcos.. :(


----------



## Annamumof2

Welcome all new girls to the thread that is for late girls, i'm so glad to see people in the same boat as me, we all look and sound like we are pregnant but still getting that :bfn: when it should be a :bfp:

well i have started drinking my oasis today to see if that boosts up the hcg, maybe you girls should join me in the juice drinking.
we should be the juice drinking gang lol, anyway i hope this works as if i get a neg this sunday and next sunday then i will be pulling myself down to the doctors to see what is going on with myself.

i saw someone post up about CM i had alot of this pale white colour when i wiped on the 23rd then it started getting less and less and now im getting alittle more again, just dunno why that test will not give us the right anwser lol

so heres to :wine::wine::wine::drunk::drunk::drunk: and let that shy :bfp: show its face soon before we all go mad.


----------



## Welshkiwi

How many Dpo are you Sarah? Try a HPT tomorrow if the blood streaked CM has stopped. Babyhopes, I can't believe that you are 20dpo and still no AF or BFP- wow! Did you definitely ov on CD16? Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## heycasey

Babyhopes10 I can't wait to see what happens... my goodness sending loads and loads of baby dust your way!!! 

I dont have a lot of CM... that is what is worrying me... everyone who is pregnant or has been pregnant noticed there CM was very abundant, hmmm... calling the doc today and seeing what she says :) 

Welshkiwi - I hope this is your cycle!! Is there a chance that the OPK are picking up a pregnancy and not Ovulation... or is it ovulation? Either way fingers crossed, hehe. 

Sarah - your symptoms sound really good! Was the temp high like fever or just high for you? 

Koala - I posted a hello to you in another post, but I am glad you discovered this one :) hehe... really hope that line is your BFP!!! I am not sure when you should test again, sorry... I always try to wait, but if it is positive then one or two days is plenty.


----------



## Sarahcake

babyhopes10 said:


> ive never felt so sure that this is it.. but hey :shrug: i could be wrong and if i am.. ill be so crushed.. back to square one.. and if its bfp.. then i know summit is wrong cuz my last cycle was 100 days long :cry: and i will be going to the doc if i get neg... im praying i dont have pcos.. :(

please let me know how you get on :)
Keep thinking positive thoughts, i know thats hard to do though.

Ill be gutted if it turns out im not pregnant after all the signs and symptoms im getting at the moment.
If im not i will have to go doctors i think and speak to them, getting increasingly paranoid that theres something wrong with me.


----------



## heycasey

wow.. I was writing and everyone wrote things before me... you all are so quick!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

heycasey said:


> Babyhopes10 I can't wait to see what happens... my goodness sending loads and loads of baby dust your way!!!
> 
> I dont have a lot of CM... that is what is worrying me... everyone who is pregnant or has been pregnant noticed there CM was very abundant, hmmm... calling the doc today and seeing what she says :)
> 
> Welshkiwi - I hope this is your cycle!! Is there a chance that the OPK are picking up a pregnancy and not Ovulation... or is it ovulation? Either way fingers crossed, hehe.
> 
> Sarah - your symptoms sound really good! Was the temp high like fever or just high for you?
> 
> Koala - I posted a hello to you in another post, but I am glad you discovered this one :) hehe... really hope that line is your BFP!!! I am not sure when you should test again, sorry... I always try to wait, but if it is positive then one or two days is plenty.

I just felt like i was melting, i was such a dramatic increase in temperature. Couldnt bare to have anything on, no pj's, quilt covers, even my fiance got pushed to the far edges of the bed because he was making me too warm!


----------



## RedRose19

> Babyhopes, I can't believe that you are 20dpo and still no AF or BFP- wow! Did you definitely ov on CD16? Hope you get your BFP soon!


well :blush: i havent tested yet... :blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> Babyhopes10 I can't wait to see what happens... my goodness sending loads and loads of baby dust your way!!!
> 
> I dont have a lot of CM... that is what is worrying me... everyone who is pregnant or has been pregnant noticed there CM was very abundant, hmmm... calling the doc today and seeing what she says :)
> 
> Welshkiwi - I hope this is your cycle!! Is there a chance that the OPK are picking up a pregnancy and not Ovulation... or is it ovulation? Either way fingers crossed, hehe.
> 
> Sarah - your symptoms sound really good! Was the temp high like fever or just high for you?
> 
> Koala - I posted a hello to you in another post, but I am glad you discovered this one :) hehe... really hope that line is your BFP!!! I am not sure when you should test again, sorry... I always try to wait, but if it is positive then one or two days is plenty.
> 
> I just felt like i was melting, i was such a dramatic increase in temperature. Couldnt bare to have anything on, no pj's, quilt covers, even my fiance got pushed to the far edges of the bed because he was making me too warm!Click to expand...

i have that i have been sleeping with the fan facing me while i sleep to cool me down when hubby is wraped up in the covers saying its cold lol


----------



## heycasey

babyhopes i love the juice idea, typically I dont drink juice, but perhaps is the time to start...to the juice gang, YAY!!! 

Truly it really does sound good for all of us... but those stupid tests, grrr... babyhopes I really hope you dont have PCOS... are there signs for it? It is always scary when we are getting BFN and long cycles, but I am believing we are healthy and well!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

lol right thats it girls whos got MSN if so let me know your addresses so then i can add you all and we can chat


----------



## Welshkiwi

babyhopes10 said:


> ive never felt so sure that this is it.. but hey :shrug: i could be wrong and if i am.. ill be so crushed.. back to square one.. and if its bfp.. then i know summit is wrong cuz my last cycle was 100 days long :cry: and i will be going to the doc if i get neg... im praying i dont have pcos.. :(

Babyhopes I sympathise with you - 100 days long is not a joke! I do have borderline PCOS so that is another complication to add to my dilemma, and the fact that I am 37 also means that time is not on my side. Good luck all and here's wishing everybody a:bfp: and no visit from the Halloween :witch:. 
:dust: to all


----------



## Sarahcake

i have that i have been sleeping with the fan facing me while i sleep to cool me down when hubby is wraped up in the covers saying its cold lol

i kept throwing the quilt off the bed becuase i was hot (how selfish! hehe) so i gave him our 2 kittens, our furry babies to keep him warm!


----------



## RedRose19

heycasey said:


> babyhopes i love the juice idea, typically I dont drink juice, but perhaps is the time to start...to the juice gang, YAY!!!
> 
> Truly it really does sound good for all of us... but those stupid tests, grrr... babyhopes I really hope you dont have PCOS... are there signs for it? It is always scary when we are getting BFN and long cycles, but I am believing we are healthy and well!!!!

well ladies when i had my m/c i had a u/s after it all to check my uterus lining etc to make sure everything was gone and they also checked my ovaries... and right away she typed something when she put it over my ovaries and was looking for ages.. and she didnt say anythin to me.. david was sitting nearer the computer and said whats polycystic ovaries after the scan and said he thought he saw her type that :cry:

why wudnt she of told me if she saw it?? makes me so paranoid now


----------



## RedRose19

my msn is [email protected]


----------



## Sarahcake

babyhopes10 said:


> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> babyhopes i love the juice idea, typically I dont drink juice, but perhaps is the time to start...to the juice gang, YAY!!!
> 
> Truly it really does sound good for all of us... but those stupid tests, grrr... babyhopes I really hope you dont have PCOS... are there signs for it? It is always scary when we are getting BFN and long cycles, but I am believing we are healthy and well!!!!
> 
> well ladies when i had my m/c i had a u/s after it all to check my uterus lining etc to make sure everything was gone and they also checked my ovaries... and right away she typed something when she put it over my ovaries and was looking for ages.. and she didnt say anythin to me.. david was sitting nearer the computer and said whats polycystic ovaries after the scan and said he thought he saw her type that :cry:
> 
> why wudnt she of told me if she saw it?? makes me so paranoid nowClick to expand...

Thats terrible, if she had so much as the tiniest little inkling that she suspected that she should have spoken to you about it. I would advise you to get hold of your doctor about it asap because he/she will have the result of that scan on his computer. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

my msn is [email protected] please feel free to add me and chat, im not always online though, depends which computer i use :D


----------



## Welshkiwi

babyhopes10 said:


> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> babyhopes i love the juice idea, typically I dont drink juice, but perhaps is the time to start...to the juice gang, YAY!!!
> 
> Truly it really does sound good for all of us... but those stupid tests, grrr... babyhopes I really hope you dont have PCOS... are there signs for it? It is always scary when we are getting BFN and long cycles, but I am believing we are healthy and well!!!!
> 
> well ladies when i had my m/c i had a u/s after it all to check my uterus lining etc to make sure everything was gone and they also checked my ovaries... and right away she typed something when she put it over my ovaries and was looking for ages.. and she didnt say anythin to me.. david was sitting nearer the computer and said whats polycystic ovaries after the scan and said he thought he saw her type that :cry:why wudnt she of told me if she saw it?? makes me so paranoid nowClick to expand...

Babyhopes, plenty of women have cysts on their ovaries but it does not present itself as a problem for most. She was probably covering all bases but I'm sure if it was an issue she would have told you. Don't worry, I'm sure you're fine :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> my msn is [email protected] please feel free to add me and chat, im not always online though, depends which computer i use :D

mine is [email protected] i'm online now if any wants a chat


----------



## Welshkiwi

Sorry all- don't have MSN so can't chat online Grrr! Oh well, I can always reply to you all on here!


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I don't know if I can be included in this or not I'm nearing day 50 of this cycle. I poas saturday and BFN so looks like another long cycle for me my last one was 58 days :(


----------



## RedRose19

Welshkiwi said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> ive never felt so sure that this is it.. but hey :shrug: i could be wrong and if i am.. ill be so crushed.. back to square one.. and if its bfp.. then i know summit is wrong cuz my last cycle was 100 days long :cry: and i will be going to the doc if i get neg... im praying i dont have pcos.. :(
> 
> Babyhopes I sympathise with you - 100 days long is not a joke! I do have borderline PCOS so that is another complication to add to my dilemma, and the fact that I am 37 also means that time is not on my side. Good luck all and here's wishing everybody a:bfp: and no visit from the Halloween :witch:.
> :dust: to allClick to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: im glad we all have each other for comfort cuz ttc is more stressful than i thought!

im getting such bad cramps now... still like a pulling feeling :shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

omg ladies as i was typing to reply i had this sudden really bad pain in my tummy :shock: it hurt so badly i was doubled over... i hope thats not a bad sign :cry:


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> omg ladies as i was typing to reply i had this sudden really bad pain in my tummy :shock: it hurt so badly i was doubled over... i hope thats not a bad sign :cry:

i had this last night it was like i was going to be sick with it and cry my eyes out but today its fine nothing is there


----------



## RedRose19

Welshkiwi said:


> Sorry all- don't have MSN so can't chat online Grrr! Oh well, I can always reply to you all on here!

its very easy to set up a msn acct if you wanted it lol. as soon as u d 100 posts u can talk in the site chat room lol


----------



## Sarahcake

im currently trying not to throw up :(
Is a acidy sicky feeling a sign?


----------



## Annamumof2

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies, I don't know if I can be included in this or not I'm nearing day 50 of this cycle. I poas saturday and BFN so looks like another long cycle for me my last one was 58 days :(

when is your period due?


----------



## RedRose19

Sarahcake said:


> im currently trying not to throw up :(
> Is a acidy sicky feeling a sign?

yessssssssssss :D :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> im currently trying not to throw up :(
> Is a acidy sicky feeling a sign?
> 
> yessssssssssss :D :happydance:Click to expand...

ive got an acidy feeling but not wanting to throw up yet.


----------



## RedRose19

sarah are you online? i added you on msn


----------



## Sarahcake

this is driving me insane! I really need to know!!! lol
So far have sicky acidy feeling - not actually been sick yet though.
A bit headachy but nothing too major
Have kinda dull period pains with a small bloody mucousal discarge which is now stopped
Sleepy
Hot sweats lol

Im not going mental right, those are all signs arnt they!!
plus the fact that im 3 weeks late.

damn the 5 bfn's though :(
May just go doctors tommorrow actually


----------



## Sarahcake

babyhopes10 said:


> sarah are you online? i added you on msn

Im not at the moment, im using my laptop and that dont have msn (laptop dont seem to like it) i will be on the desktop later though :D


----------



## ACLIO

Sarahcake said:


> im currently trying not to throw up :(
> Is a acidy sicky feeling a sign?

My clear blue fertility monitor was flashing at day 32 ish. My last cycle was 58 days so I never know when AF is due


----------



## Annamumof2

ACLIO said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> im currently trying not to throw up :(
> Is a acidy sicky feeling a sign?
> 
> My clear blue fertility monitor was flashing at day 32 ish. My last cycle was 58 days so I never know when AF is dueClick to expand...

have you thought about talking to doctor to see if there is anything to help you bring the periods back to normal?


----------



## RedRose19

aclio i totally empathise with u hun.. my last cycle was 100 days long... it drove me to tears every night i got so pee'd off that bought a pack of angus castus and took 3 a day (more than i sud of) and well af finally showed lol. 

i hope im late cuz im preg this time not like last time...


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> aclio i totally empathise with u hun.. my last cycle was 100 days long... it drove me to tears every night i got so pee'd off that bought a pack of angus castus and took 3 a day (more than i sud of) and well af finally showed lol.
> 
> i hope im late cuz im preg this time not like last time...

i heard bad things about angus castus so i stopped taking it, because i didnt know when i was ovulating and the oulating tests never picks up so i think i missed the timing lol


----------



## ACLIO

I spoke to them about 3 weeks ago. I've got a slip to have 21 day bloods when AF does arrive but that could be any time. They said they want to check all my hormone levels etc before they give me clomid to help ovulation. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15 now 28


----------



## ACLIO

babyhopes10 said:


> aclio i totally empathise with u hun.. my last cycle was 100 days long... it drove me to tears every night i got so pee'd off that bought a pack of angus castus and took 3 a day (more than i sud of) and well af finally showed lol.
> 
> i hope im late cuz im preg this time not like last time...

I did mention agnus castus to my doctor but he didn't want me messing around till I've had the bloods.


----------



## RedRose19

going for dinner lol i shall be back in abit ladies :D

i have heard bad things about angus castus too anna, but i was desperate lmao i needed something to start af and it worked...


----------



## heycasey

wow... I just realized everyone is on different time frames... where is everyone from? 

I am from the states so it is 9:34am there ... but currently I am Liberia West Africa and the time is 1:34pm.... 

have fun at dinner babyhopes!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> wow... I just realized everyone is on different time frames... where is everyone from?
> 
> I am from the states so it is 9:34am there ... but currently I am Liberia West Africa and the time is 1:34pm....
> 
> have fun at dinner babyhopes!!!

i'm from the UK so its 1:36pm here
do you have MSN?


----------



## Sarahcake

Uk :d


----------



## Divinebeauty

Babyhopes- I really think that you may be rpeg I had UTI symptoms and found out today blood was pos but urine EVEN at docs was BFN! get that!


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Babyhopes- I really think that you may be rpeg I had UTI symptoms and found out today blood was pos but urine EVEN at docs was BFN! get that!

whats the UTI symptoms?


----------



## Sarahcake

Divinebeauty said:


> Babyhopes- I really think that you may be rpeg I had UTI symptoms and found out today blood was pos but urine EVEN at docs was BFN! get that!

That is so strange!
your doc must have been like Wtf?!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Oh god ya!! haha then came all my quetsions my numbers arent where they are supposed to be so he blamed it on that said not ALL will go to your uirne apparently.. haha i dont know he just was boggled and didnt want to admit it im sure!


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Oh god ya!! haha then came all my quetsions my numbers arent where they are supposed to be so he blamed it on that said not ALL will go to your uirne apparently.. haha i dont know he just was boggled and didnt want to admit it im sure!

what are the numbers surpost to be when you are prgenant and when your not?


----------



## Divinebeauty

Numbers ar eeither done under or over 5 or under and over 10 . under 5 not preg under 10 not preg different for every dr office. i disagree with the 10 one tho so I MAKE SURE i am getting under 5. anyways my numbers are 155 praying I am just off with my dates!!! because I WOULD fit in the 5 weeks range but I am almost certain of period and ovulation it just dosent make sence!! 

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml 
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


----------



## Divinebeauty

wow that chart deffinitely depresses me!!155 and im supposed to be 1000's arghh!! why me!


----------



## Divinebeauty

anna- UTI symptoms i had were like cramping sensations lower in the pelvic not period cramps but more of a pulling senstation but a cramp too!


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Numbers ar eeither done under or over 5 or under and over 10 . under 5 not preg under 10 not preg different for every dr office. i disagree with the 10 one tho so I MAKE SURE i am getting under 5. anyways my numbers are 155 praying I am just off with my dates!!! because I WOULD fit in the 5 weeks range but I am almost certain of period and ovulation it just dosent make sence!!
> 
> 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
> 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
> 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
> 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
> 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
> 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
> Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
> Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

hmmm so wonder where i am then if i am pregnant i should be about 4 weeks but i am not picking up on any of my tests.


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> anna- UTI symptoms i had were like cramping sensations lower in the pelvic not period cramps but more of a pulling senstation but a cramp too!

hmm i had this really bad cramp down under my tummy and it was hurting that bad it made me want to throw up but i didnt and it was diffrent to a period pain


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> wow that chart deffinitely depresses me!!155 and im supposed to be 1000's arghh!! why me!

dont be silly hun it will double in time and i will keep my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## heycasey

SO FRUSTRATED!!! I am stuck in a third world country and no idea what is going on with my body, geez!!! 

I called my doctor and spoke to her nurse and now I am even more confused then ever. She said the bleeding sounds like implantation but then she said I should mark it as a "period"... then she said to keep taking HPT test, but if I haven't had a positive then I am probably not pregnant... then I told her about my pregnancy symptoms (feeling like UTI, Swollen/Vieny Boobs, bumps on nipples, Twinges, etc) and she said sounds very hormonal and that makes her think pregnant. Crazyness, just plain crazy. Also she said that OPKs can be wrong... great! 

Maybe I am losing it... I had my last period on Sept 12th and flew from Virginia to Africa on Sept. 23... but instead of my body being stressed and delaying my period (which it has done before) my period came a week 1/2 early, so now I am super woman with a normal cycle? 

I am just frustrated... there is an American doctor here who can do blood tests, but once I go there that is it, everyone will know we are trying and will know what happens... I dont want that. I just want a BFN and no symptoms or a BFP.


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> SO FRUSTRATED!!! I am stuck in a third world country and no idea what is going on with my body, geez!!!
> 
> I called my doctor and spoke to her nurse and now I am even more confused then ever. She said the bleeding sounds like implantation but then she said I should mark it as a "period"... then she said to keep taking HPT test, but if I haven't had a positive then I am probably not pregnant... then I told her about my pregnancy symptoms (feeling like UTI, Swollen/Vieny Boobs, bumps on nipples, Twinges, etc) and she said sounds very hormonal and that makes her think pregnant. Crazyness, just plain crazy. Also she said that OPKs can be wrong... great!
> 
> Maybe I am losing it... I had my last period on Sept 12th and flew from Virginia to Africa on Sept. 23... but instead of my body being stressed and delaying my period (which it has done before) my period came a week 1/2 early, so now I am super woman with a normal cycle?
> 
> I am just frustrated... there is an American doctor here who can do blood tests, but once I go there that is it, everyone will know we are trying and will know what happens... I dont want that. I just want a BFN and no symptoms or a BFP.

the doctor wont hand out info about you if you see the doctor tell people its for something else, thats what im going to have to do


----------



## Divinebeauty

Casey calm down !!we now kno pee sticks can be totally wron ghaha im living proof LOL best thing to do is get a blood test haha and find out FOR SURE!!! I kind of knew my bleeding was implantation bleeding!! it was just so obvious I wouldnt of gotten my period that early never have before!! good luck lady and get into that doc!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Casey calm down !!we now kno pee sticks can be totally wron ghaha im living proof LOL best thing to do is get a blood test haha and find out FOR SURE!!! I kind of knew my bleeding was implantation bleeding!! it was just so obvious I wouldnt of gotten my period that early never have before!! good luck lady and get into that doc!!!

i cant tell if mine was a implant or not girls on here say it was it was a light pink/red and started at 5am on the 15th Oct i thought oh no im going to be on, on my b-day but i wasnt and by lunch time the bleeding stopped and ive not seen anything else sense and i was due 23rd Oct and ive had on and off symtoms


----------



## Divinebeauty

Anna how many days late are you? when did you O?


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Anna how many days late are you? when did you O?

i dunno when i ovulated and i am 4 days late i was due the 23rd Oct


----------



## heycasey

....sigh... I have gotten a little snack (hummus, mmm) and now I am ready to think :) I do need to see the doctor here, that is my goal this week. I know he wont tell anybody, but if anyone sees me there I will have to think of an excuse... I could always say malaria or something... but a blood test would be the best, I wonder if he will do one for me... I would think so. 

Divinebeauty... congrats again!!! you are right... pee sticks can be wrong, hehe. Perhaps it has to do with our UTI symptoms, maybe the kidneys are doing something crazy and not showing enough HCG (hehe... just a thought). Just like Anna said, your numbers will double, the bean will stick! 

Anna - my bleeding was different from yours, but yours sounds like the book meaning of "implantation bleeding"... I think you had it :)


----------



## heycasey

divinebeauty I was thinking some more...hehe... thinking is very good... that is what is throwing me off completely, I never bleed that early... yes I have had late periods, but never ever an early one... very odd in deed.


----------



## Annamumof2

ok now i need to wee, have a headache and ear ache lol.


----------



## RedRose19

> Babyhopes- I really think that you may be rpeg I had UTI symptoms and found out today blood was pos but urine EVEN at docs was BFN! get that!

thanks hun.. you have given me hope :) i really do think this is it ladies.. but this cramping was making me doubt... sounds like its actually a good sign :happydance:

i just had my dinner and omg i feel so sick now.... im testing in 2-3 hours!! omg i feel even more sick typing that!


----------



## Divinebeauty

casey im the same LMAO!! yes i am hoping its that kidney issue haha maybe we can come up witha aname and be rich HAHAH oh goodness far fetched I know!! Thanks for all the sticky haha I really NEED it!! anyways yes I have never had an "early period" either that is so odd and i swear 9/10 it is usually a pregnancy from waht ive seen so my figners are crossed for you babe! also humus..i freakin love it with pita bread or uhmm tortilla chips (im from canada) anyways yeah you do need to get into see a dr god just say you have an eaer infection haah you could be at the docs fro ANYTHING or .. its almost halloween where a mask hahahah teh drs will really be sending you to the looney bin !! Im sure your test will be pos. did u do a urine today anythign about that faint line? let me knoww Good luck!! and thanks everyone!


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> casey im the same LMAO!! yes i am hoping its that kidney issue haha maybe we can come up witha aname and be rich HAHAH oh goodness far fetched I know!! Thanks for all the sticky haha I really NEED it!! anyways yes I have never had an "early period" either that is so odd and i swear 9/10 it is usually a pregnancy from waht ive seen so my figners are crossed for you babe! also humus..i freakin love it with pita bread or uhmm tortilla chips (im from canada) anyways yeah you do need to get into see a dr god just say you have an eaer infection haah you could be at the docs fro ANYTHING or .. its almost halloween where a mask hahahah teh drs will really be sending you to the looney bin !! Im sure your test will be pos. did u do a urine today anythign about that faint line? let me knoww Good luck!! and thanks everyone!

Divinebeauty ive been drinking that oasis all day its a 1.5L bottle and ive had about half the bottle now im weeing like what feels like every hour how soon would it boost up my HCG if i am pregnant?


----------



## Divinebeauty

Ive had so much CM girls I would say that is a sign i mean MORE then normal haha like I NEED a pantyliner for the amount and i am pregnant so good luck symptoms sound promising to all especially the cramps but no AF!! agrrvating or what.


----------



## heycasey

Divinebeauty said:


> casey im the same LMAO!! yes i am hoping its that kidney issue haha maybe we can come up witha aname and be rich HAHAH oh goodness far fetched I know!! Thanks for all the sticky haha I really NEED it!! anyways yes I have never had an "early period" either that is so odd and i swear 9/10 it is usually a pregnancy from waht ive seen so my figners are crossed for you babe! also humus..i freakin love it with pita bread or uhmm tortilla chips (im from canada) anyways yeah you do need to get into see a dr god just say you have an eaer infection haah you could be at the docs fro ANYTHING or .. its almost halloween where a mask hahahah teh drs will really be sending you to the looney bin !! Im sure your test will be pos. did u do a urine today anythign about that faint line? let me knoww Good luck!! and thanks everyone!

For Sure!! I know without a doubt we could make a killing... it has to be some kidney issue, hehe. You are more than welcome for the sticky and he/she is going to be like super glue... Permanent!! I feel so much better hearing that... early periods have got to mean something... you are giving me hope. And hey we know how bodies, we know when we are pregnant! HAHA... I would love to walk in with a mask, that would be so funny!!! I didn't do a urine test this morning... I was going to wait until next sunday, but now I think Wednesday sounds good....yes that will be the testing day... I cave so easy.


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> Divinebeauty said:
> 
> 
> casey im the same LMAO!! yes i am hoping its that kidney issue haha maybe we can come up witha aname and be rich HAHAH oh goodness far fetched I know!! Thanks for all the sticky haha I really NEED it!! anyways yes I have never had an "early period" either that is so odd and i swear 9/10 it is usually a pregnancy from waht ive seen so my figners are crossed for you babe! also humus..i freakin love it with pita bread or uhmm tortilla chips (im from canada) anyways yeah you do need to get into see a dr god just say you have an eaer infection haah you could be at the docs fro ANYTHING or .. its almost halloween where a mask hahahah teh drs will really be sending you to the looney bin !! Im sure your test will be pos. did u do a urine today anythign about that faint line? let me knoww Good luck!! and thanks everyone!
> 
> For Sure!! I know without a doubt we could make a killing... it has to be some kidney issue, hehe. You are more than welcome for the sticky and he/she is going to be like super glue... Permanent!! I feel so much better hearing that... early periods have got to mean something... you are giving me hope. And hey we know how bodies, we know when we are pregnant! HAHA... I would love to walk in with a mask, that would be so funny!!! I didn't do a urine test this morning... I was going to wait until next sunday, but now I think Wednesday sounds good....yes that will be the testing day... I cave so easy.Click to expand...

i'm sooooo temped to test grrr i hate feeling like this


----------



## heycasey

Oh no... we are all caving, hehe. I wanted to wait until Sunday, but wow that is a long times away, yet my heart will be so sad to see a BFN on Wednesday.


----------



## heycasey

divinebeauty will you keep testing or will you go back to the doctors for a visit soon?


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> Oh no... we are all caving, hehe. I wanted to wait until Sunday, but wow that is a long times away, yet my heart will be so sad to see a BFN on Wednesday.

i soooo want to test but i know it will end up being a BFN because ive not got strong wee, i sooo want to know and i have no one to come with me to the doctors


----------



## Divinebeauty

ahah oh god lauggh fro sure.. but im gonna continue testing!! just out of curiosity!! hahaha


----------



## Divinebeauty

I have another blood test 3 days.. dont really want to go to that apptmnt tho id rather them just tell me on the phone but not sure if they will why go all the way to the docs to hear bad news . Like just tell me when im at the comfort of my OWN home. Hopefully it will be good news haah if so of course ill go to the docs and dance my way out of there and casey who are you kidding women SUNDAY!! do you realize that is 6 LONG days away !! hahah if you can make it im behind you but I have a funny feeling we have almost hte same personality and you will end up testing wed!! im testing wed too!:D not gonna test every day hahah DH is gonna go crazy if i do LOL so every 3 days I think should help my curiosity LOOOL good luck everyone and casey I should askmy doc if i have a kidney issue LMAO maybe they went craazyyy oh god he would deffinitely diagnose me as prengant mad woman LOOOL!! and theres no MEDS for that.. hahahah oh man I really wish why I knew i am not testing pos on urine. apparently you can have 155 hcg in your body (blood) but not enough goes into urine. haha somehow that makes NO SENCE kidneys filter BLOOD to make urine like what . does some of it get lost? and if so WHERE!! haha I need an HCG FINDER!!! LMAOOOO Goodluckkk ladiess BBABBBYY DUSSSTTT!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> I have another blood test 3 days.. dont really want to go to that apptmnt tho id rather them just tell me on the phone but not sure if they will why go all the way to the docs to hear bad news . Like just tell me when im at the comfort of my OWN home. Hopefully it will be good news haah if so of course ill go to the docs and dance my way out of there and casey who are you kidding women SUNDAY!! do you realize that is 6 LONG days away !! hahah if you can make it im behind you but I have a funny feeling we have almost hte same personality and you will end up testing wed!! im testing wed too!:D not gonna test every day hahah DH is gonna go crazy if i do LOL so every 3 days I think should help my curiosity LOOOL good luck everyone and casey I should askmy doc if i have a kidney issue LMAO maybe they went craazyyy oh god he would deffinitely diagnose me as prengant mad woman LOOOL!! and theres no MEDS for that.. hahahah oh man I really wish why I knew i am not testing pos on urine. apparently you can have 155 hcg in your body (blood) but not enough goes into urine. haha somehow that makes NO SENCE kidneys filter BLOOD to make urine like what . does some of it get lost? and if so WHERE!! haha I need an HCG FINDER!!! LMAOOOO Goodluckkk ladiess BBABBBYY DUSSSTTT!!

when do you think i should test hun?
i sooo want to test again today but i know it will be stupid to do so.


----------



## heycasey

Annamumof2 said:


> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... we are all caving, hehe. I wanted to wait until Sunday, but wow that is a long times away, yet my heart will be so sad to see a BFN on Wednesday.
> 
> i soooo want to test but i know it will end up being a BFN because ive not got strong wee, i sooo want to know and i have no one to come with me to the doctorsClick to expand...


I would love to come with you... we could get them done together then go for icecream :icecream: I love icecream!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

ugg i have no motivation, i feel so damn sleepy!
Making a doctors appointment for tommorrow methinks.


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... we are all caving, hehe. I wanted to wait until Sunday, but wow that is a long times away, yet my heart will be so sad to see a BFN on Wednesday.
> 
> i soooo want to test but i know it will end up being a BFN because ive not got strong wee, i sooo want to know and i have no one to come with me to the doctorsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love to come with you... we could get them done together then go for icecream :icecream: I love icecream!!!Click to expand...

get a plane ticket sorted and i will pay for the ice cream and a bit to go towards you going back home :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> ugg i have no motivation, i feel so damn sleepy!
> Making a doctors appointment for tommorrow methinks.

good luck hun keep us posted


----------



## heycasey

Divinebeauty said:


> I have another blood test 3 days.. dont really want to go to that apptmnt tho id rather them just tell me on the phone but not sure if they will why go all the way to the docs to hear bad news . Like just tell me when im at the comfort of my OWN home. Hopefully it will be good news haah if so of course ill go to the docs and dance my way out of there and casey who are you kidding women SUNDAY!! do you realize that is 6 LONG days away !! hahah if you can make it im behind you but I have a funny feeling we have almost hte same personality and you will end up testing wed!! im testing wed too!:D not gonna test every day hahah DH is gonna go crazy if i do LOL so every 3 days I think should help my curiosity LOOOL good luck everyone and casey I should askmy doc if i have a kidney issue LMAO maybe they went craazyyy oh god he would deffinitely diagnose me as prengant mad woman LOOOL!! and theres no MEDS for that.. hahahah oh man I really wish why I knew i am not testing pos on urine. apparently you can have 155 hcg in your body (blood) but not enough goes into urine. haha somehow that makes NO SENCE kidneys filter BLOOD to make urine like what . does some of it get lost? and if so WHERE!! haha I need an HCG FINDER!!! LMAOOOO Goodluckkk ladiess BBABBBYY DUSSSTTT!!

I am so happy you are going to keep testing, Oh yeah!!! Also what DPO are you... I am like up to 22DPO (BLAH!). A blood test will be good and it will be positive news... but I totally agree, rather good or bad I would much rather get the news in my home, being at the doctors just seems dreary. After thinking 6 days is a very long time, wed looks perfect and yet still far away. But it will have to do, the pharmacy's are closed so I have to wait and get a test tomorrow. It really is mind blowing that some women dont get positive tests, and the docs can't even explain it!! exactly where does it go?? If I had the time I would devote a year to researching it, studying women, getting true stories and putting it into a book... I think people would buy it... heck I would.


----------



## heycasey

Annamumof2 said:


> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... we are all caving, hehe. I wanted to wait until Sunday, but wow that is a long times away, yet my heart will be so sad to see a BFN on Wednesday.
> 
> i soooo want to test but i know it will end up being a BFN because ive not got strong wee, i sooo want to know and i have no one to come with me to the doctorsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love to come with you... we could get them done together then go for icecream :icecream: I love icecream!!!Click to expand...
> 
> get a plane ticket sorted and i will pay for the ice cream and a bit to go towards you going back home :flower:Click to expand...

I would have to sneak away in the middle of the night, haha, DH wouldn't know what to do. mmm... dreaming of ice cream... I might be expensive, I like double scoops in a BIG waffle cone (I dont mess around... when eating ice cream you have to go all out)


----------



## Divinebeauty

Oh me too ive tried to research haha just not in depth I just might one day !! LOL yeah i am 22 dpo too.. my cycles are smack dab like yours give or take a couple days of LMP but yeah we are on the same track so you know waht that means. You are probably PREG!! hahah cuz if i am and we had the same thing happen if your not im going to fall off my chair!!! LOL why we dont test pos on urine is just going to be a mystery ahah but of course I will keep testing! haha I hope you do get a pos for blood work tho. This is driving me so crazy over these urine test, the FRER tests are supposed to be MOST accurate well thats wht i took this AM before docs. yup NEG and that urine i took to the doc (they wanted it, i dont just carry my pee everywhere!) haha and they dipped there stick in there NEG went into teh room docs like urine test was pos right im like NOpE hes like really went out looked at it NEG AHA told ya buddy hes like well blood came back pos at 155 but urine not coming back pos wasnt a promising sign ya well i clearly shrugged that part off because if he only got on these forums!!! hahaha but of course drs beleive sceince and science ONLY me ..im otpimistic haha i like to go OUTSIDE the regular box and apparently so does my body hahah ironic.. I think so!


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heycasey said:
> 
> 
> Oh no... we are all caving, hehe. I wanted to wait until Sunday, but wow that is a long times away, yet my heart will be so sad to see a BFN on Wednesday.
> 
> i soooo want to test but i know it will end up being a BFN because ive not got strong wee, i sooo want to know and i have no one to come with me to the doctorsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love to come with you... we could get them done together then go for icecream :icecream: I love icecream!!!Click to expand...
> 
> get a plane ticket sorted and i will pay for the ice cream and a bit to go towards you going back home :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I would have to sneak away in the middle of the night, haha, DH wouldn't know what to do. mmm... dreaming of ice cream... I might be expensive, I like double scoops in a BIG waffle cone (I dont mess around... when eating ice cream you have to go all out)Click to expand...

they also do ice cream shakes down here you would love them they make it from ice cream 4 scoops and a bit of milk its yummy


----------



## heycasey

So true, docs are in the box, but our bodies are working way outside of the box. WOW our cycles are almost exact, that is crazy! I hope it means that if you are pregnant that I am pregnant, cause that would be awesome, but very odd... both of us with the same cycle and problem, now that is just crazy... but we have already established that we are crazy, haha. I hope the blood work comes back pos to!


----------



## heycasey

Oh my gosh, milkshakes with 4 SCOOPS!! Tonight in my sleep I am going to be saying "milkshake, mmm, milkshake tastes so good" haha... at least my dreams would be of something wonderful :)!


----------



## heycasey

totally off the wall... I am concerned about my CM... it is there, but lotion like... i wish it was lots of it and yellow somewhat.


----------



## Divinebeauty

Thats the only diff we have I have tons of almost like ewcm cm and u dont? do you usually have some CM?


----------



## Annamumof2

mines a pale while/yellow sometimes


----------



## Divinebeauty

Annamumof2 said:


> mines a pale while/yellow sometimes

Thats what mine is pale yellow color haha i had to actually look at it to make sure it wasnt urine but no its not its deffinitely CM theres sooo much of it and it is a pale yellow exactly as u described anna!! wow symptoms for you are soundign REALLY promising fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> mines a pale while/yellow sometimes
> 
> Thats what mine is pale yellow color haha i had to actually look at it to make sure it wasnt urine but no its not its deffinitely CM theres sooo much of it and it is a pale yellow exactly as u described anna!! wow symptoms for you are soundign REALLY promising fingers and toes crossed!Click to expand...

thanks i hope so, just people keep putting me down telling me oh you havent got the depo out of your system yet and all that BS but i dunno what to think any more


----------



## heycasey

I have never really had a lot of CM... near ovulation there is more, but not on my undies or anything.


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> I have never really had a lot of CM... near ovulation there is more, but not on my undies or anything.

i have to wear a towel every day because im so scare of the period coming and it ruining my knickers


----------



## Divinebeauty

anna- I can relate hahaha I did it for waht 3 weeks LOl still am. It so attractive LOL

Casey- did you temp today ? wat was the temps?


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> anna- I can relate hahaha I did it for waht 3 weeks LOl still am. It so attractive LOL
> 
> Casey- did you temp today ? wat was the temps?

i just want to test now and see them 2 lines but the buggers wont show


----------



## Divinebeauty

Anna- Number one mistake! Not testing with FMU missy!! hahaha Dont believe this test lol try again in the AM first thing when you wake up!! Your symptoms sound ALOT like mine, the cervical mucous doc said was a positive sign of hormones working RIGHT in pregnancy!! soo dont give up hope!


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Anna- Number one mistake! Not testing with FMU missy!! hahaha Dont believe this test lol try again in the AM first thing when you wake up!! Your symptoms sound ALOT like mine, the cervical mucous doc said was a positive sign of hormones working RIGHT in pregnancy!! soo dont give up hope!

i did the test at 4am this morning because i woke up and needed to wee, but if didnt show up damn FR

hey girls i'm in the chat room the TTC one if you want to join me


----------



## heycasey

I temped a little earlier... still not in the morning about 2 or so (after relaxing) and it was 98.6... it usually ranges from 98.4 - 99, but that is in the evenings... I am going to do an experiment... temp tomorrow morning, hehe


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> I temped a little earlier... still not in the morning about 2 or so (after relaxing) and it was 98.6... it usually ranges from 98.4 - 99, but that is in the evenings... I am going to do an experiment... temp tomorrow morning, hehe

ive tried temping but i havent got the right thing to use lol


----------



## Divinebeauty

hahahah omg an ecperiment LOOOL you mean the right thing ahahah i know I dont usually like to temp in the am either i do it after i relax and its the same so whats the damn point soemtimes i get cold at night so im like well i dont even wanna temp itll be low andpiss me off dont need that im not an AM person to begin with!


----------



## gina8177

Can I join you guys... I normally have 29 day cycles (last month was 31) and am on CD32 with no AF and no BFP... POAS every morning, getting a BFN and no AF is driving me crazy. :)

I don't have too many symptoms, I've been really tired and have been super hungry in the mornings and between meals. My boobs are so swollen it's crazy (DH is officially in heaven) but I think that is it symptom wise.


----------



## Annamumof2

gina8177 said:


> Can I join you guys... I normally have 29 day cycles (last month was 31) and am on CD32 with no AF and no BFP... POAS every morning, getting a BFN and no AF is driving me crazy. :)
> 
> I don't have too many symptoms, I've been really tired and have been super hungry in the mornings and between meals. My boobs are so swollen it's crazy (DH is officially in heaven) but I think that is it symptom wise.

welcome gina please feel free to take a seat and place your feet up and relax


----------



## heycasey

hey gina! 

Anna I tried to log in and chat but I am not allowed, I guess I have a few more posts to go :(


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> hey gina!
> 
> Anna I tried to log in and chat but I am not allowed, I guess I have a few more posts to go :(

nope you should be able to now hehe


----------



## Divinebeauty

HAHAHAHAHA ohhh mannn not a gold member yet casey lol Keep on posting!!


----------



## Sarahcake

hey ladies, update for you...Aunt flo came along to say hello bout an hour ago so im outta the running for this month :(

Feel gutted actually, i really felt it this month. Never had symptoms like that before.


----------



## gina8177

(((sarah))) AF really sucks...


----------



## Divinebeauty

Sorry sarah. but good news is. That your body is working and cycles are going.. Good luck next cycle hun!! Theres nothing worst then waiting for AF or BFP so hoepfully you get a POS early next month adn dont have to go through this Baby dust hun babyy dust


----------



## Sarahcake

thankyou guys :D
think im gonna start this who charting malarky. Been 6 months of random trying now so think i need a bit of strategy on my side! Just ordered a basal thermometer. Is there a tutorial of how you do it anywhere?

I hate AF, nasty cow


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> thankyou guys :D
> think im gonna start this who charting malarky. Been 6 months of random trying now so think i need a bit of strategy on my side! Just ordered a basal thermometer. Is there a tutorial of how you do it anywhere?
> 
> I hate AF, nasty cow

sorry to hear it hun better luck next cycle and if i am still here i will be following you


----------



## heycasey

sarah I am so sorry!! I hope next cycle you get it! 

Darn it... I have 42 posts to go to be a Gold Member, HAHA!!


----------



## Annamumof2

ive been having cramps, headaches and needing to wee on and off all day, i soooo want to test.

shall i test again tomorrow morning or behave a wait till sunday?


----------



## heycasey

Officially I must be a dork becuase I can't log onto the chatroom. another thing to add to the list.... 

can't get + HPT
can't log on to chat


----------



## gina8177

Fertility friend has a crazy tutorial that you can read. I started temping three days ago because I thought AF came Friday (but I was wrong, lol).


----------



## heycasey

Anna... your symptoms are so wonderful... i am getting a little envious... I have to pee more (could be the large amounts of water or that I am thinking about it)... the headaches can stay away though. 

I think you should test on Wednesday with divinebeauty and me :)


----------



## heycasey

Gina I am going to check out that tutorial, I have been wondering what temping is all about... LOL glad that AF stayed away for you!!


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> Anna... your symptoms are so wonderful... i am getting a little envious... I have to pee more (could be the large amounts of water or that I am thinking about it)... the headaches can stay away though.
> 
> I think you should test on Wednesday with divinebeauty and me :)

grrr i hurt like hell i am gettin cramps and over heating again.


----------



## Annamumof2

all is ok now just light cramps but not as bad like shes going to cum but there is more CM again when i wipe


----------



## heycasey

whew... glad everything is ok Anna.. more CM very nice! No AF, even better. 

Ok I have a new symptom, hehe... or just something different. I just walked past a mirror and noticed my eyes are blood shot, like wow... I never have problems with my eyes. Could this be from looking at the computer to long, not getting enough sleep, or pregnancy related, hmmm... google time!!


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> whew... glad everything is ok Anna.. more CM very nice! No AF, even better.
> 
> Ok I have a new symptom, hehe... or just something different. I just walked past a mirror and noticed my eyes are blood shot, like wow... I never have problems with my eyes. Could this be from looking at the computer to long, not getting enough sleep, or pregnancy related, hmmm... google time!!

hmmm not heard that one, i think we will need to list all out symptoms down lol and see what happends hehe, hubbys not going to be pleased im testing wed if i can stay lol but we will see hehe


----------



## heycasey

yeah my hubby might be a little upset about me testing to... he is the type that says just wait and see... it probably doesn't help that I get all emotional over the BFN. 

yeah, I had never heard of the eye thing either... and google didn't help


----------



## RedRose19

:cry: i took the test right away.. and bfn :( i cant believe it im so upset :cry: and no sign of AF... its not fair!!! there is no way im waiting for another 100 day cycle im going to the doctor 2mor!!!

i cant stop crying this confirms it for me... there must be something wrong with me.. ever since march my cycles have been messed up!! sorry for the long wait ladies and the disappointing result :cry:.. well im off to be with david.


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> :cry: i took the test right away.. and bfn :( i cant believe it im so upset :cry: and no sign of AF... its not fair!!! there is no way im waiting for another 100 day cycle im going to the doctor 2mor!!!
> 
> i cant stop crying this confirms it for me... there must be something wrong with me.. ever since march my cycles have been messed up!! sorry for the long wait ladies and the disappointing result :cry:.. well im off to be with david.

its not over till the AF shows, let us know what the doctor says and big hugs


----------



## Divinebeauty

Awee hunnie big hugs!!! your still in the going you dont have AF maybe your rare!! fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Divinebeauty

casey- My eyes are watery and blood shot too right noww waht the hell are you lviing in MY body!! i highly doubt it has anythign to do witht hat more like im freakin tired as hell hahahah


----------



## emz87

hey ladies af will officially be 5weeks late for me 2morro i haven tested in a while come to think of it fed up of seeing all the negatives,my dr sent me for a blood test and also tested me for diabetes thyroid and aneamic,on the blood form she had ticked all the boxes that i needed to be tested but wrote that i needed a pg test her writing was absolute crap when i phoned up for my results they said everything was satisfactory what the hell is a satisfactory pg test result??? 
Still having cramps
Tons of Cm
Painful lower back
Extreme tiredness i want to be in bed by 8pm

Dont know what is going on thinking of testing in the morn?


----------



## heycasey

HAHAHA...it truly is crazy how similar our symptoms are, very crazy!! Yep I think my red eyes are from me being tired, right now I can barely concentrate... but at the same time I dont want to go to bed... I haven't been able to sleep at night, aghh!! 

babyhopes10 I am so sorry... you didnt keep us waiting... no matter what we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## Godwillbless

10 days late! whats going on?:(


----------



## heycasey

Emz my goodness your doctor must have some bad handwriting... I would for sure test in the morning and also call your doctors office and see if they know about the pregnancy test results. On a positive note glad to hear everything is OK!!!


----------



## Godwillbless

If anyone on here gets a bfp. ............Let me know!:/


----------



## heycasey

Godwillbless (love your username!) - we are all asking the same question! I am 8 days late and still getting BFNS.


----------



## Divinebeauty

yeah i hear ya insomnia is where im at hahaha but during the day complete exhaustion its all this thinking ahahah!


----------



## heycasey

divinebeauty visited the docs office today and got a positive blood test :)


----------



## Godwillbless

EMz, Sorry to here that i hope i dont go that long! I have taking 5 tests now. 2bfn 2bfp and 1 bfn. Sore boobs and milky cm?


----------



## Divinebeauty

haha ya im the inspiring story here (sort of) lets hope I am !! hahah Casey arent you more then 8 days late? or what maybe I lost track of my own days late hahhahaha after about 5 i was like wow this is going ot be going on forever!!! I know im 22 dpo today according to charts. which may not even be right!

Casey - can you chat yet? hahah


----------



## Divinebeauty

SO chat just told me I need to be a memeber for 1 month PLUS 100 posts haha i guess I wont be seeing chat for a while!! LOL


----------



## Godwillbless

Congrants! on your bfp..:) divebea how many days later were you before you got your bfp? Sorry iam new!


----------



## heycasey

I can chat... I am a GOLD MEMBER... watch out ladies next will be Super Star!! 

I think I am 8 days late, I was suppose to start my period Sunday the 18th, so perhaps I am 9 days late. I dont even know, haha. 

Godwillbless you got 2BFPs?


----------



## Godwillbless

Thank you Casey! 

I hope you get a bfp! 

baby dust
God bless


----------



## heycasey

Major bummer... I haven't been here a month... wow divinebeauty we are rolling with posts ... they should have an exclusive club for us!


----------



## Divinebeauty

I was supposed to start the 18th I am 22 dpo today and I was about 9 days late haha whatveer casey is we are on IDENTICAL cycles!!


----------



## Godwillbless

Yes very faint lines! iam heading to the ob next week!


----------



## Divinebeauty

I know haha we have no life except for b and b hahahaha how sad whow ould of thought our lives would turn into posting LOL. and WHAT you havent been here a MONTH and you can be a gold member I AM ENVIOUS haha ok so ill just add that to the growing list too godamnnn it!! haha cant get a urine test pos haha cant ..dont know if my dates are right, and NOW cant be a godl member hahahahah wow keep on goinnn shit luck! gooodd god!


anna and Casey i started a thread for testing WED. go join!


----------



## Godwillbless

Thank you Divbea! 

you give me hope! I just want to make sure the 2bfp wasnt evap lines.


----------



## Divinebeauty

Godwillbless- How many DPo are you or how many days late are you?! congrats on the line. Hey.. A line is a line and I AM SOOOOOOOO jelous you can get a pos on POAS!! I only WISH!! hahah Happy and healthy 9 months hun as im sure this means u are for sure preggo!! woohooo


----------



## Godwillbless

bump


----------



## heycasey

Godwillbless I hope the OB gives you great news!!! 

It is like we are living in the twilight zone... I mean identical cycles!! Yes BnB has become my life without a doubt, but there are so many questions and great people. I am coming now to join your thread... geez another thread... HAHA just kidding... the more threads the happier I am :)!!!


----------



## Divinebeauty

oh sorry this thread is getting long haha I didnt see it ok 10 days late and finally BFP yess I do really think you are preg. haha and still envious of the POAS but congratss for sure!!


----------



## Godwillbless

DOP29- and 10 days late!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Haha I know another thread haha my email inboix is flooding with BNB hahah but its great gets my days by and helps me keep a clear mind well SOMEWHAT!! as clear as it will get :)


----------



## Godwillbless

I woke around 430am I felt really warm? I still have the milky stuff going on.


----------



## Godwillbless

divbea i think we got married on the same day?:/


----------



## Godwillbless

bump


----------



## Divinebeauty

may 8?


----------



## Godwillbless

Well iam going off line keep me posted! 
DH coming home dinner needs to be done!:)


----------



## Godwillbless

Oh me to!................


----------



## Godwillbless

wow!


----------



## Godwillbless

hugxoxo


----------



## Divinebeauty

WOW... thats my b-day too hahaha amazing day wasnt it hahahaha !!! have a good evening take it easy and wow 29 DPO!!! omg your more of a miracle then me!!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i cant sleep... gonna pee on the other stick 2mor.. sorry i got my dates wrong dohhh im 1 week and 1 day late not 2 weeks soz :blush: so thats 8 days late and a bfn.. please some one tell me there is still hope :cry:


----------



## gina8177

There is still hope until AF!!! Good luck POAS tomorrow!


----------



## sherrie123

will be 11 days late tomorrow, no sign of :witch: showin up either, 

symptoms so far
1. sensitive/sore-ish nipples
2. veins on nippes and around nipples
3. bloating
4. increased cm
5. tiredness


alot of BFN's!!!!!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Hey everyone! I tested this morning with a digi and got a BFN. I am officially about 9 days late figuring on the day that I think I ovulated (I think I ovulated late). I have a doctor's appointment set for Friday. I have had lots of CM to the point where I am convinced I have gotten my period, lots of light and dull cramps, and a lot of dizziness to name a few. So frustrated. I wasn't even planning on trying until December, but really want this now. Even hubby looked a bit gutted this morning.Just got to wait until friday I guess.


----------



## Annamumof2

i tested this morning sorry girls but i will join tomorrow posably i dunno yet, it was :bfn: i just think that i'm out because the tests are still neg and i'm losing the feeling of thinking im out and that the depo as runined my body and i'm just one of them people that will take ages to concive, i dont have no symptoms now apart from tired, weeing alot and feel bloted. i think im dying slowly and this is my thread.


----------



## Annamumof2

welcome the new people that i have not seen yet, welcome and put your feet up its one big circle of girls looking for that BFP


----------



## Sarahcake

hey ladies, how are we all today?
Do we have any bfps yet?
Sorry to hear of the bfn Anna :( Still got a chance until af appears though :D

Me this morning, im feeling crappy. Up all last night with af pains and ive got a consultant appointment today where no doubt hes going to manipulate my back in more ways than i can imagine causing me more pain. Good day so far...not!


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> hey ladies, how are we all today?
> Do we have any bfps yet?
> Sorry to hear of the bfn Anna :( Still got a chance until af appears though :D
> 
> Me this morning, im feeling crappy. Up all last night with af pains and ive got a consultant appointment today where no doubt hes going to manipulate my back in more ways than i can imagine causing me more pain. Good day so far...not!

thanks hun just wish i can feel it but the more i see the BFN the more i get down.

the pains i keep getting on and off cant be pregnancy though i mean i keep having pains down in my pelvis hurting on and off


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i tested this morning its very faint + i posted it in the testing part cuz im not sure if it is + or not....


----------



## heycasey

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies i cant sleep... gonna pee on the other stick 2mor.. sorry i got my dates wrong dohhh im 1 week and 1 day late not 2 weeks soz :blush: so thats 8 days late and a bfn.. please some one tell me there is still hope :cry:

There is hope :) I am 9 days late and with BFNs... we just have to wait... grrr... but everything will work out!!


----------



## heycasey

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies i tested this morning its very faint + i posted it in the testing part cuz im not sure if it is + or not....

I want to see the test... but I dont know how to find the thread :(


----------



## heycasey

it seems we are all in the same boat... around 9 or so days... calliebaby sorry for the BFN... the CM is a really really GOOD sign :)!! Hopefully the doctors office will do a blood test and AF will stay away (for 9 months!).


----------



## RedRose19

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/211733-help-please-2.html

here u go :)


----------



## gina8177

Babyhopes - that looks +'ve to me, congrats!

Still getting BFNs this morning... but I'm getting more symptoms so I'm really hoping!


----------



## heycasey

Babyhopes thanks for the link... I really think it is a positive :) 

Gina you really do belong her with us, hehe... everyday more pregnancy symptoms, yet a BFN... wow... our bodies are crazy.


----------



## ACLIO

day 51 for me now and still no AF


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. tryin not to get too excited.. but its hard lol


----------



## RedRose19

aclio... a few things i learnt to hurry up AF if thats what your wanting to do it hot showers or baths, or bding can too... 

i tried them all with my last cycle i was jumping around when i finally got af at cd 100.. OH was like i never met a girl happy to see her AF :haha: but after 100days man did AF hurt!


----------



## ACLIO

I had really bad cramping 2 weeks before AF showed last month, I hope its not going to be like that again. Mind you I wasn't as heavy last month strange when I waited so long for it


----------



## RedRose19

have you thought of going for a blood test... they cud at least check your progesterone to see if you ov yet or not...

i hope u get some answer soon its better to have some answers than waiting.. :hugs:


----------



## Welshkiwi

Congrats babyhope- looks like an early +ive to me!! Day 70 for me- ARGH! Just want :witch:to show up now so I can get this long cycle out of the way!!!


----------



## RedRose19

awwww hun i understand your frustration... hehe if you can try lots of bdin... it worked for me :blush: lol!!! we bd and then next morning AF showed :D


----------



## sma1588

well girls im a basket case on my cycles, i started in late august, then 15 days later started a new cycle on sept. 8 and nothing for all of oct. so im on CD like uhhhhhm 49 or something i lost count.... i should of had 2 new cycles by now!!!!!!
all these days and no bfp and the gyn wont do a hormone test he says i dont need it...something is wronge!


----------



## pinkribbon

sma1588, you sound like me. I had a cycle in sept. and then started a new cycle 15 days later in oct! 1st-5th! Now I've had nothing! Cramping on and off all month. On the 10th I had really bad cramp and I felt like I was going to start bleeding again even though I'd already bled 5 days before!! It's so confusing isn't it! I tested a few days ago and it was a BFN! :cry:


----------



## harmonygirl72

Can I still join? I am one day late, and I got a BFN yesterday morning. I am 13DPO. Also, my MSN is [email protected] if anyone wants to add me. Just let me know you are from here and I will be happy to chat! I am in the US, though...central time.

Mary


----------



## heycasey

sma1588 said:


> well girls im a basket case on my cycles, i started in late august, then 15 days later started a new cycle on sept. 8 and nothing for all of oct. so im on CD like uhhhhhm 49 or something i lost count.... i should of had 2 new cycles by now!!!!!!
> all these days and no bfp and the gyn wont do a hormone test he says i dont need it...something is wronge!

oh my... sorry that your body is being so confusing... I can't believe your doctor wont check your hormones! I called my Doctor because I was confused about my cycle and she said could be hormones and to wait a few months... I was baffled. Oh well... I hope you get your BFP REAL soon!


----------



## sma1588

pink......
yup that really sounds like how i am, when i was younger i used to have one at the end of the month then the next was at the begining of the month but not like this. i have adenomyosis so i cramp all the time but i have differnt ones when im going to start and thought i had that but never started, sometimes being female is just to much lol we have soooo much to worry about. ive taken so many test and they all seem to be screaming at me to stop testing! lol have u been to the doc yet ?


----------



## heycasey

babyhopes10 - I needed a good laugh... when you said you BD and then your AF came that was great... I am going to remember that ;) Also you jumping up and down for AF... I have been there after long cycles and hubby is giving you that "crazy look"


----------



## sma1588

casey......
i have my 6 month check up in like 2 weeks so im going to tell him nothing has changed as far as my cycles being out of wack and hopefully he checks them but i swear ALL the docs i go to do nothing they would probly say my body is perfectly fine if i didnt keep going back. it scares me to because im afraid i will be one of those who never get a bfp on a hpt or not know im preg. i hope i get a bfp someway though ! thanx


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhope it looks like a BFP to me hun lucky you congrats and well done, hello all sorry i havent posted today just been taking my mind of things because the BFNs upsetting me, anyway my jeans are now getting to tight for me i dunno how though and im craving things and im only about 4/5 weeks if i am pregnant, sooooo heres waiting for sunday me thinks till i can work out my temps

if anyone can post up what the temp is for pregnancy that will be great and i will let you know what mine is tomorrow morning, any how i am glad this thread has done well.

thank you all

i'm now on day 59 and no AF


----------



## RedRose19

heycasey said:


> babyhopes10 - I needed a good laugh... when you said you BD and then your AF came that was great... I am going to remember that ;) Also you jumping up and down for AF... I have been there after long cycles and hubby is giving you that "crazy look"

hehehe yeah it was abit like that :haha: i came running in saying i got my things yayyyyyy 
david was like... oh... ok then :wacko: hehe

thanks anna :hugs:

:dust: ladies


----------



## Megg33k

Annamumof2 said:


> babyhope it looks like a BFP to me hun lucky you congrats and well done, hello all sorry i havent posted today just been taking my mind of things because the BFNs upsetting me, anyway my jeans are now getting to tight for me i dunno how though and im craving things and im only about 4/5 weeks if i am pregnant, sooooo heres waiting for sunday me thinks till i can work out my temps
> 
> if anyone can post up what the temp is for pregnancy that will be great and i will let you know what mine is tomorrow morning, any how i am glad this thread has done well.
> 
> thank you all
> 
> i'm now on day 59 and no AF

It would be very hard to say what a "pregnancy temp" looks like for you, since we have no others to compare it to. I mean, some people get pregnancy temps into the 98's or more... mine are always in the 97's ever since O. No two people are the same.


----------



## Crypto1976

Yes impossible if you havent been temping throughout. Otherwise we would all throw the hpts and use a thermometer instead. It would be much cheaper!


----------



## Megg33k

So much cheaper! LOL


----------



## sma1588

well megg .......u dont have to worry about buying anymore of those anyways!!!!! but u have probly already bout enough for us all to have 2 each already lol.


----------



## Megg33k

Pretty much! LOL I have so many! :( But, I prefer the current state of things! :happydance: I'm so keeping my FX'd that you all come to 1st Tri ASAP!!!


----------



## sma1588

im hoping to megg. i really want it and i actually have a gyn apt. on the 2nd of nov. so if i dont start or get a bfp by then im going to tell them i may loose my insurance and need everything figured out now. maybe they will get to things right away! but i did have the munchies tonight so maybe i will start soon and get on with things


----------



## emz87

i tested yest morn and guess what bfn and my bbs are still so sore and loads and loads of cm sometime its like ewcm tinged a bit yellow and sometimes its just pale yellow sorry tmi!!i just dont know what to do tbh think i might just wait it out im bound to find out answers sooner or later.Congratulations babyhopes!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i went to wipe myself this a few mins ago after going to the loo and there was a pink streck about this long ______ what would this mean? that the :witch: is on her way?


----------



## WannaB

Anna this seems to be stretching on an aweful long time hun.:hugs: I remember reading one of your posts awhile back and you were testing way back in August. I think you probably need to get to your doc so he can do some bloods, at least put you out of your misery either way, it seems so stressful to you.:hugs:


----------



## heycasey

Anna I really hope that means that AF is not on her way!!! It could be just blood from the baby still implanting and getting comfy. I have read that as long as it isn't lots of bleeding then nothing to worry about... but here is to AF not coming, gritting teeth, stay away, hehe. 

Emz - wow forget about the test girl you have some positive pregnancy symptoms! I posted in another thread, but boobs aren't sorey anymore.. just when I go up and down stairs... and I dont have lots of CM :(


----------



## Annamumof2

WannaB said:


> Anna this seems to be stretching on an aweful long time hun.:hugs: I remember reading one of your posts awhile back and you were testing way back in August. I think you probably need to get to your doc so he can do some bloods, at least put you out of your misery either way, it seems so stressful to you.:hugs:

i was testing for ovulation then not pregnancy


----------



## WannaB

Sorry anna I was talking about the ib you thought you had in August? I thought you had been testing since then.:dohh:


----------



## Annamumof2

WannaB said:


> Sorry anna I was talking about the ib you thought you had in August? I thought you had been testing since then.:dohh:

i had what was implant bleed 15th Oct 14 days ago now


----------



## Annamumof2

ok here is alittle update on me:
i went to be at 8pm last night woke up at 10pm to wee then went back to bed and was up at 6am, hubby thinks i must be pregnant because i always go to bed at 10pm along with hubby, anyway i went to loo this morning at 6am then i went back to sleep for an hour and woke up at 7am went loo and wiped myself and there was some pink smug in what looked like clear discharge, anyway a few hours later i went loo at 10:45am and there was pale yellow discharge.

my symptoms today are:
tired
hungrey
bloted
boobs hurt
boobs feel heavy
boobs have bigish vains on them
nipples senative
nipples have bumps around them
needing to wee even when i havent drank in a while
pale yellow discharge
pink streak
headache

and that is it i think.


----------



## RedRose19

loooks good hun :hugs: lets hope


----------



## Welshkiwi

Annamumof2 said:


> ok here is alittle update on me:
> i went to be at 8pm last night woke up at 10pm to wee then went back to bed and was up at 6am, hubby thinks i must be pregnant because i always go to bed at 10pm along with hubby, anyway i went to loo this morning at 6am then i went back to sleep for an hour and woke up at 7am went loo and wiped myself and there was some pink smug in what looked like clear discharge, anyway a few hours later i went loo at 10:45am and there was pale yellow discharge.
> 
> my symptoms today are:
> tired
> hungrey
> bloted
> boobs hurt
> boobs feel heavy
> boobs have bigish vains on them
> nipples senative
> nipples have bumps around them
> needing to wee even when i havent drank in a while
> pale yellow discharge
> pink streak
> headache
> 
> and that is it i think.

Oooh- sounds good to me! This could be it Anna! Cd 71 for me- loads of cm and sore boobs but no stitch feeling in my side ( sure sign with my other 2 pregnancies!) Oh, well gonna have to wait. Bding like a mad woman, hoping to bring on af- OH is knackered - he he!!


----------



## heycasey

Anna!!!! you are peeing a lot, haha... I am with babyhopes, it looks very good. so far everyone who has yellow in their CM appears to be pregnant and all your other symptoms point to pregnancy. Girl I have my fingers crossed for you!!!! Hurry up and show BFP!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

so yellow cm is a good thing?


----------



## heycasey

Oooh- sounds good to me! This could be it Anna! Cd 71 for me- loads of cm and sore boobs but no stitch feeling in my side ( sure sign with my other 2 pregnancies!) Oh, well gonna have to wait. Bding like a mad woman, hoping to bring on af- OH is knackered - he he!![/QUOTE]

We are bding a lot to... either for AF or perhaps ovulation... with my body who knows what is going on... hope that you get the stitch feeling in the side :winkwink:


----------



## heycasey

I think yellow cm is a good thing... at least after ovulation... but I myself have never had it, hehe... but when I was reading stories of women who got +HPT one of the signs people quoted a lot was yellow cm... I am sure in some cases it isn't anything... but added to other pregnancy symptoms I think it is a good thing :)


----------



## Annamumof2

thanks hun i just wish it will hurry up now and show, i got so many saying "your not pregnant" and others saying "you are thats good signs" i just never know where i am no more

i'm now 5 days late for period, im scared to BD incase AF is just hiding and ready to show when we do it, i will be sooooo upset if you girls say it is and then it turns out im not, im frightend now


----------



## RedRose19

ok thats alright cuz i had some about 5 days ago? not sure when it was... and i just thought oh i hope its not a bad thing..


----------



## Welshkiwi

HELP! I just did an OPK (CD71) and the line is the darkest I have ever had- not a + but I've never had one of those! Do you think my body is trying to ov now? NEVER had an OPK as dark as this (I'm one of those people who has never had a true + but this looks promising don't you think?


----------



## Annamumof2

Welshkiwi said:


> HELP! I just did an OPK (CD71) and the line is the darkest I have ever had- not a + but I've never had one of those! Do you think my body is trying to ov now? NEVER had an OPK as dark as this (I'm one of those people who has never had a true + but this looks promising don't you think?

are you late for period or due to ovulate?


----------



## Welshkiwi

Annamumof2 said:


> Welshkiwi said:
> 
> 
> HELP! I just did an OPK (CD71) and the line is the darkest I have ever had- not a + but I've never had one of those! Do you think my body is trying to ov now? NEVER had an OPK as dark as this (I'm one of those people who has never had a true + but this looks promising don't you think?
> 
> are you late for period or due to ovulate?Click to expand...

Don't know- am on CD71 and thought I had a +OPK on CD53 (never get a line as dark as the control line) but today's OPK is the darkest I have ever had ( still not quite a + though!). Do you think that my body is gearing up to ov this late in the cycle? maybe I didn't ov last month and 2 cycles have combined as one. I have irregular cycles but they average 36 days.


----------



## Crypto1976

welshkiki have you thought of attending the dr? a 71 day cycle is really not normal. By this time if you cycles are normally 36 it is more likely you have missed a period, and that you are not ovulating.A blood test would identify if you have indeed ov. By cd71, I wouldnt be hanging about. Good luck. XXX


----------



## Annamumof2

Welshkiwi said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welshkiwi said:
> 
> 
> HELP! I just did an OPK (CD71) and the line is the darkest I have ever had- not a + but I've never had one of those! Do you think my body is trying to ov now? NEVER had an OPK as dark as this (I'm one of those people who has never had a true + but this looks promising don't you think?
> 
> are you late for period or due to ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know- am on CD71 and thought I had a +OPK on CD53 (never get a line as dark as the control line) but today's OPK is the darkest I have ever had ( still not quite a + though!). Do you think that my body is gearing up to ov this late in the cycle? maybe I didn't ov last month and 2 cycles have combined as one. I have irregular cycles but they average 36 days.Click to expand...

i would take a pregnancy test as some people say that you can get a posative on a OPK even when pregnant


----------



## Welshkiwi

Crypto1976 said:


> welshkiki have you thought of attending the dr? a 71 day cycle is really not normal. By this time if you cycles are normally 36 it is more likely you have missed a period, and that you are not ovulating.A blood test would identify if you have indeed ov. By cd71, I wouldnt be hanging about. Good luck. XXX

Thanks Crypto but I do tend to be very irregular- have got up to CD68 before today. i have polycycstic ovaries but I think AC messed up my cycle this month (1st month of using it) as previouus 4 cycles were 36 days. Stopped using AC on CD25 as I thought I ovd then but obviously not! Also felt icky on AC. Also 1st month of using B50. Don't want to go to docs as they might give me something to start AF and I am still bding on a regular basis and could have caught that eggy. Will do another OPK tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Crypto1976

Ah right so long as you have a diagnosis, it definitely struck me that there was a chance the cycle was annovulatory on account of the length but that is consistent with pcos. 

I would be careful with ac, it pushed my ov date back when I took it and this has never returned to what it was. It seriously messed my cycles up although I know it can be useful in pcos.

Either way, maybe get a cd21 blood done and it will confirm whether you o'd or not, it must be difficult testing, when you dont know if you are waiting to o or to be pregnant? Best of luck hun. XXX


----------



## Welshkiwi

Crypto1976 said:


> Ah right so long as you have a diagnosis, it definitely struck me that there was a chance the cycle was annovulatory on account of the length but that is consistent with pcos.
> 
> I would be careful with ac, it pushed my ov date back when I took it and this has never returned to what it was. It seriously messed my cycles up although I know it can be useful in pcos.
> 
> Either way, maybe get a cd21 blood done and it will confirm whether you o'd or not, it must be difficult testing, when you dont know if you are waiting to o or to be pregnant? Best of luck hun. XXX

Thanks Crypto- I think I must be nearing OV now as I have an abundance of CM and my (.)(.) are sore. fingers xd I ov now . Won't be trying AC again- I know it works for some PCOS sufferers but it has really messed up my cycle.


----------



## Crypto1976

yup, i personally think its evil. Good luck. XXX


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> yup, i personally think its evil. Good luck. XXX

i stopped taking mine ages ago so i guess thats good job.


----------



## Crypto1976

I am yet to hear anyone on here that says its great, most people say its messed with their cycle big time. I am ashamed to have taken it!


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> I am yet to hear anyone on here that says its great, most people say its messed with their cycle big time. I am ashamed to have taken it!

well im glad to know before i got too far into taking them


----------



## Crypto1976

Thats good. Good luck with you BFP this month, hope the wait is over soon. X


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> Thats good. Good luck with you BFP this month, hope the wait is over soon. X

thanks i cant bloody wait its driving me mad, i thought it would of showen up by now but i'm testing sunday if i can hold it


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im 80% sure ive got pcos :cry: i went to the doc and he Would not do my bloods becuz he said it cud be too early blah blah and he said it sounds like im getting my periods without actually ov :cry: i suspected i had it anyway all my family have had kids with no problems why do i have this now :cry:


----------



## harmonygirl72

I am now 2 days late. Argh.


----------



## Crypto1976

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies im 80% sure ive got pcos :cry: i went to the doc and he Would not do my bloods becuz he said it cud be too early blah blah and he said it sounds like im getting my periods without actually ov :cry: i suspected i had it anyway all my family have had kids with no problems why do i have this now :cry:

Ok firstly do you have a regular af? Do you temp or use opks? Sorry for the questions.....


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies im 80% sure ive got pcos :cry: i went to the doc and he Would not do my bloods becuz he said it cud be too early blah blah and he said it sounds like im getting my periods without actually ov :cry: i suspected i had it anyway all my family have had kids with no problems why do i have this now :cry:

surely he should of done bloods or something to see if you got pcos


----------



## RedRose19

when i first got my periods from 12-16 they were always all over the place like maybe one every 5 months etc, but i was told i was young and it was cuz my body wasnt used to it etc then from 16-17 it finally started to be abit more regular every month or 2months.. but i didn really take much notice of dating them .
i had a m/c in march not long after my 18th bday, i didn get AF till may, then another in june.. then af didn show untill sept.. and now im late .. im hoping cuz of pregnancy not cuz of pcos.. no ive not temp or used opks yet.. but if im not preg then i think i will next cycle


----------



## Crypto1976

I am not sure that it would necesarily be pcos. I think you gp is maybe waiting to see you cycle settle after the mc. I would try to temp next cycle if you are not pregnant and then you have a record of whats happening to show the gp. depending on your temps they could test for pcos and/or other things, and to confirm ovulation.

I think perhaps on account of your age he feels there is no urgency, however I would argue that you need a diagnosis, and the chart is a great starting point for this kind of discussion.

Very best of luck, and hopefully it will be your month. XX


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun. ive always taut there was summit wrong with me cuz my cycles have been weird.. and me and david have been ntnp since decemeber only got preg once... and for our age you wud of taut we wud of gotten our bfp by now its so depressing.. i feel like my body isnt working like it sud :cry: 
after my m/c i had to have a scan on my uterus and ovaries to make sure everything was ok and my lining, anyway i was to the side of the computer and couldnt see what she was writing but after the scan david said to me who could see what she was writng, whats pcos... i was like omg did she write that he said yep when she went over your ovaries :cry: im hoping it was a question of does she have it.. :cry: she never said a thing to me and neither did my doctor..

but now a different doc is suggesting i have it :wacko:


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks hun. ive always taut there was summit wrong with me cuz my cycles have been weird.. and me and david have been ntnp since decemeber only got preg once... and for our age you wud of taut we wud of gotten our bfp by now its so depressing.. i feel like my body isnt working like it sud :cry:
> after my m/c i had to have a scan on my uterus and ovaries to make sure everything was ok and my lining, anyway i was to the side of the computer and couldnt see what she was writing but after the scan david said to me who could see what she was writng, whats pcos... i was like omg did she write that he said yep when she went over your ovaries :cry: im hoping it was a question of does she have it.. :cry: she never said a thing to me and neither did my doctor..
> 
> but now a different doc is suggesting i have it :wacko:

i would tell them that they need to test you to find out if you have it as soon as you can hun.


----------



## Annamumof2

argh i cant keep wee in for more then half hour, its annoying and i was going to try and test lol


----------



## Welshkiwi

Just done another OPK (I know, I know poasholic) and i think it is slightly darker than the previous 1 (12.30pm) I could finally be oculating after the AC fiasco . Fingers crossed!


----------



## Welshkiwi

oops! meant to say ovulating in the previous post!


----------



## Annamumof2

i was thinking of testing in an hour or so, i dunno if i should though lol


----------



## Welshkiwi

QUOTE=Annamumof2;3420254]i was thinking of testing in an hour or so, i dunno if i should though lol[/QUOTE]

Go for it poas addicts united!! hop you get that :bfp::dust:


----------



## Annamumof2

Welshkiwi said:


> QUOTE=Annamumof2;3420254]i was thinking of testing in an hour or so, i dunno if i should though lol

Go for it poas addicts united!! hop you get that :bfp::dust:[/QUOTE]

well the clearblue said not pregnant so i must not be pregnant


----------



## gina8177

Anna - my CB also said not pregnant this morning... but I don't think we should give up hope until AF visits... I'm going for bloods today but won't get results till next week. I was talking with my friend who's son is 8 mo old now and she didn't get a positive until her AF was 7/8 days late.

Babyhopes - its strange that the dr didn't want to run tests... if he suspects something then it's his job to verify his diagnosis...


----------



## Annamumof2

gina8177 said:


> Anna - my CB also said not pregnant this morning... but I don't think we should give up hope until AF visits... I'm going for bloods today but won't get results till next week. I was talking with my friend who's son is 8 mo old now and she didn't get a positive until her AF was 7/8 days late.
> 
> Babyhopes - its strange that the dr didn't want to run tests... if he suspects something then it's his job to verify his diagnosis...

i'm 5 days late i'm going for bloods on the 10th if they can put me in


----------



## Sarahcake

Babyhopes, have you had any luck at all with your tests? Ive got 9000 unread posts workig my way through and i cant find your thread!


----------



## RedRose19

what thread??? 

no he is gonna do tests but next week grrrr i didn have my medical card with me i forgot it :dohh: he just thinks i have it and so do i... im hoping im already preg and its not gonna take me ages to get preg... :(

though ladies... im abit worried... my shoulder is killing me and i have a pain in my side.. it hurts.. and only getting faint + on the test... it doesnt look good.. i dont wanna mention anything to david just yet cuz hes panics lol and hes be rushing me into A&E and it prob nothing... lol


----------



## Crypto1976

If you have shoulder pain and pain in your side get straight to a&e! This is classic ectopic pregnancy symptoms! I do hope its not, but if it is you need medical attention ASAP.

This is very serious, and it may also explain the faint hpts.

Please hun get this attended to. I hope I am wrong and that its ok. I am thinking of you. XXXXXX


----------



## koala

Hi everyone
It really is hard to follow everyones stories! I never thought this was such a huge support group :hugs:
I'm still here waiting too....7 days late but kind of depressed because it seems like the "symptoms" are disappearing :shrug: I feel quite normal except for the constant need to go to the bathroom because the CM continues quite active...
I've decided to wait until sunday to test again - a week after the last one...Anyone want to join me so that we can resist temptation together??? Hopefully it'll be worth it and I'll finally see a BFP!


----------



## gina8177

You have really good self control! I have tested every day even though I know I shouldn't, just can't help myself!


----------



## koala

hahaha Gina...been there, done that :) I think I'm going into the 'why the hell doesn't af show up so that i can get on with my life' stage...which is kind of depressing :cry: I don't want to lose hope so I'm starting to look at each day as one more when it might just come true this time...
hmm... I seem to be contradicting myself! What a roller-coaster ride...
Since last friday i got a very, very faint line and sunday i got no line on a different test i decided i have to MAKE myself wait a week before testing again.
It really doesn't help to be testing every day because it fills us with horrible anxiety and that can even delay your af longer if you're unfortunately not going to get a BFP...
Be strong and think positive :hugs:


----------



## Lady_J

Hi ladies ... 

I am only 2 days late, i was due to have the :witch: arrive on the 26th Oct and so far nothing. On the 26th i had some slight cramping and now since then nothing. I have my fingers and toes crossed that she does not come lol. But the few times i have been a couple of days late and told somebody she normally arrives, so i thought i would write on this wonderful thread and see what happens :winkwink: ! I dont think i have had any symptoms and i dont feel pregnant (but i never did before either for a long time). Maybe i am not payin that much attention though as since i started TTC again i have noticed that alot of my AF symptoms are alot like preg ones so i dont pay much attention so i dont get my hopes up.

Sending you all lots and lots :dust: your way.


----------



## sherrie123

well ladies im 13 days late now and no signs of af, all negative tests, went to doctor yesterday and he said no point in doing a blood test because the urine test would ahve picked it up.....he was a right arrogant prick lol i just wish af would come so i can get on with my life and stop thinkin about babieS!!!!! my symptoms too are feeling liek their fading but could sjut be me making them up in the first place and them dissapearin as i loose hope, who knows


----------



## venusrockstar

I am 2 days late now and feel some mild cramping, but still no blood...i've had odd cramping for at least 5 days now though...it doesn't hurt, they are just really mild.


----------



## sma1588

dont u just love those kind of docs.? ahhh i hate that because i always think well what if it doesnt show up on the test and they dont catch it.... im thinking the same thing though just hurry up and get here so i can move on and i think i made my self believe there was something there to and was getting neg. neg. neg so i gave up and now im thinking i might be or not who knows now so if i dont start by halloween im getting a blood test at my nov.2 apt!!!!!!!


----------



## emz87

my dr is like that hence the reason why i am not going back and im just going to try and wait it out!! Oh and to everyone who is late i didnt get my bfp when i was pg with my son until af was 2 weeks late so your still in the running as for me i think my body is crazy each time i do a hpt test and see a neg im shocked as i genuinely feel pregnant im in bed at 8pm every night,my bbs are still sore have been for the past month,still getting loads of cm but that comes and goes god i hate this wait!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well morning all i got up at 6am and there was alot of pale yellow discharge, with a tiny pink dot in it, and when i went not so long ago i checked temp and it went up from 36.4, 36.5 and then not long ago 37.0 i was like wow ive not got out of bed yet though to wee sense 6am, anyway i went to the loo and there is pale white discharge now.

what does this all mean?


----------



## Crypto1976

The temps meaning nothing hun, you need to take them the whole way through your cycle to compare them relatively. Are you testing today?

Good luck. X


----------



## WannaB

Ignore the temps anna, they will go up and down as the day goes on and since you havnt temped pre-O they are pretty usless in detecting pregnancy as you dont know whether or not they are unusually high for you, just adds to the confusion!:dohh:


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> The temps meaning nothing hun, you need to take them the whole way through your cycle to compare them relatively. Are you testing today?
> 
> Good luck. X

no i'm testing sunday


----------



## DebzD

I am now on what would be cycle day 31, my cycles are never this long! I have been really tired for the last 2wks, and had sore boobs/nipples for about 8 days but that went away a couple days ago. Have used Boots hpt and I am having a nightmare... there is a line there but i don't know if it is just an evap line - is showing up in less than the 10 minutes u have to throw it away in but you do have to look at the test in bright light to be able to see it...argh... what do u think guys?:wacko:


----------



## Annamumof2

DebzD said:


> I am now on what would be cycle day 31, my cycles are never this long! I have been really tired for the last 2wks, and had sore boobs/nipples for about 8 days but that went away a couple days ago. Have used Boots hpt and I am having a nightmare... there is a line there but i don't know if it is just an evap line - is showing up in less than the 10 minutes u have to throw it away in but you do have to look at the test in bright light to be able to see it...argh... what do u think guys?:wacko:

do another test tomorrow morning an evap is gray not coloured


----------



## koala

anna since you've decided to wait until Sunday we can form the 'WE CAN WAIT' group :winkwink: that way we'll keep each other motivated not to test before that...Hopefully Sunday will be our day! It's got to happen some time...
I'll think I'll start a new thread for this :)


----------



## Annamumof2

koala said:


> anna since you've decided to wait until Sunday we can form the 'WE CAN WAIT' group :winkwink: that way we'll keep each other motivated not to test before that...Hopefully Sunday will be our day! It's got to happen some time...
> I'll think I'll start a new thread for this :)

well im going to go to the 24hr clinic soon and see what happends there might go saturday so they might send me to the hospital on that day so either sat or sunday i will find out lol


----------



## Welshkiwi

Day 72 for me and still no AF! Two fairly dark OPKs yesterday ( never get a +) so wd bd last night just in case it was ov. V sore (.)(.) and cramping. How long can this go on?


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. still here ugh i woke up this morning and i was sooooo dizzy i cudnt even stand properly... the tests have not yet arrived grrr so no testing today lol. im feeling so sick after every time i eat, very sore bbs, very emotional and my tummy is sore to touch...


----------



## RedRose19

Welshkiwi said:


> Day 72 for me and still no AF! Two fairly dark OPKs yesterday ( never get a +) so wd bd last night just in case it was ov. V sore (.)(.) and cramping. How long can this go on?

id say your now in the 2ww again, i know your frustration :hugs: last cycle was hell for me i didn know when i oved or anything.. i hope this cycle isnt the same for me lol. hang in there


----------



## GossipGirly

:D wooo good signs good luck I just pm'd u b4 i read this xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> hiya ladies.. still here ugh i woke up this morning and i was sooooo dizzy i cudnt even stand properly... the tests have not yet arrived grrr so no testing today lol. im feeling so sick after every time i eat, very sore bbs, very emotional and my tummy is sore to touch...

wait till sunday and be a sunday tester hehe


----------



## RedRose19

GossipGirly said:


> :D wooo good signs good luck I just pm'd u b4 i read this xxx

hehe yeah i replied :hugs: thanks ladies ive never felt this way b4... im so sure im preggers.. if im not then ill be so confused... i serious just feel sick everytime i eat.. 
last night i was very sick.. i was eating some ice cream :blush: and then wow i got so sick after...

for the last week or two ive craved dairy things then when i eat them i get sick lol:shrug:


----------



## Welshkiwi

babyhopes10 said:


> Welshkiwi said:
> 
> 
> Day 72 for me and still no AF! Two fairly dark OPKs yesterday ( never get a +) so wd bd last night just in case it was ov. V sore (.)(.) and cramping. How long can this go on?
> 
> id say your now in the 2ww again, i know your frustration :hugs: last cycle was hell for me i didn know when i oved or anything.. i hope this cycle isnt the same for me lol. hang in thereClick to expand...

Good morning Babyhopes! I too hope that I am now in the 2ww- do you really think that it could be ov 4 me? I hope so! Good luck with testing - I don't know how you can hold out so long! here's hoping you get a :bfp: very soon


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> :D wooo good signs good luck I just pm'd u b4 i read this xxx
> 
> hehe yeah i replied :hugs: thanks ladies ive never felt this way b4... im so sure im preggers.. if im not then ill be so confused... i serious just feel sick everytime i eat..
> last night i was very sick.. i was eating some ice cream :blush: and then wow i got so sick after...
> 
> for the last week or two ive craved dairy things then when i eat them i get sick lol:shrug:Click to expand...

ive craved chicken from KFC but hubby wont let me so we get it anywhere and milkshake from BK but there damn machine keeps braking, and no its not me lol


----------



## Annamumof2

Welshkiwi said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welshkiwi said:
> 
> 
> Day 72 for me and still no AF! Two fairly dark OPKs yesterday ( never get a +) so wd bd last night just in case it was ov. V sore (.)(.) and cramping. How long can this go on?
> 
> id say your now in the 2ww again, i know your frustration :hugs: last cycle was hell for me i didn know when i oved or anything.. i hope this cycle isnt the same for me lol. hang in thereClick to expand...
> 
> Good morning Babyhopes! I too hope that I am now in the 2ww- do you really think that it could be ov 4 me? I hope so! Good luck with testing - I don't know how you can hold out so long! here's hoping you get a :bfp: very soonClick to expand...

its a bit long in the cycle to ovulate, an ovulation kit can pick up pregnancy hcg you know


----------



## RedRose19

> I don't know how you can hold out so long!

after peein on so many tests im scared of seeing that bfn :( i cant stand to see it anymore.. every time i do its like another chance that i could have something wrong with me... if that makes any sense. 
thanks :D i will prob test next week cuz david wont wanna wait any longer.. lol


----------



## Welshkiwi

babyhopes10 said:


> I don't know how you can hold out so long!
> 
> after peein on so many tests im scared of seeing that bfn :( i cant stand to see it anymore.. every time i do its like another chance that i could have something wrong with me... if that makes any sense.
> thanks :D i will prob test next week cuz david wont wanna wait any longer.. lolClick to expand...

I know how you feel- sometimes it is better not knowing as faint lines can build up and then dash hopes. You need a bright, glaring BFP! Thinking of you over the next few days:thumbup:


----------



## koala

babyhopes why don't you join us sundasy testers? :) fight the paranoia and be hopeful that it will be our day...
I too share the 'feeling' of pregnancy, but the wait is making me lose confidence...


----------



## RedRose19

Welshkiwi said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can hold out so long!
> 
> after peein on so many tests im scared of seeing that bfn :( i cant stand to see it anymore.. every time i do its like another chance that i could have something wrong with me... if that makes any sense.
> thanks :D i will prob test next week cuz david wont wanna wait any longer.. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel- sometimes it is better not knowing as faint lines can build up and then dash hopes. You need a bright, glaring BFP! Thinking of you over the next few days:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks hun thinking of you too :hugs:



> babyhopes why don't you join us sundasy testers? fight the paranoia and be hopeful that it will be our day...
> I too share the 'feeling' of pregnancy, but the wait is making me lose confidence..

yep that sounds like a good day to test :D i wanna get a first response.. im thinking of just buying some 2mor cuz i cant wait for the internet ones to get here.. i just wanna see them 2 pink lines :cry:


----------



## Annamumof2

i got me an appointment sat morning 11:10am to see a doctor for bloods


----------



## RedRose19

got my Fx for you hun :) :hugs:


----------



## Welshkiwi

Okay- so I can only assume that I am ov as I got a +opk at 11.30am today!!!:happydance: Never, EVER had one before- it is so weird because unlike yesterday's OPKs the control line is paler and matches the colour of the test line. Yesterday;'s tests had a control line darker than the test line but were still the darkest I had seen until today!!:sex: last night so do I need to ravage him again tonight or tomoorow- don't think I could do both - he he! :sex:on Fri, Sat, Mon and last night. What do you guys think?


----------



## Welshkiwi

Oh, by the way the Opk today was 3rd MU and I had been for a wee less than 2hrs before this one! I'm so happy!!


----------



## RedRose19

:thumbup: sounds good to me :hugs:


----------



## Welshkiwi

Babyhopes do i need to bd tonight too or can I leave it till tomorrow night? ARGH!


----------



## RedRose19

id say if you bd tonight you know your totally covered cuz if you bd tonight your covered for 2mor too... cuz the spermies will still be alive.. :hugs: good luck


----------



## Crypto1976

babyhopes10 said:


> what thread???
> 
> no he is gonna do tests but next week grrrr i didn have my medical card with me i forgot it :dohh: he just thinks i have it and so do i... im hoping im already preg and its not gonna take me ages to get preg... :(
> 
> though ladies... im abit worried... my shoulder is killing me and i have a pain in my side.. it hurts.. and only getting faint + on the test... it doesnt look good.. i dont wanna mention anything to david just yet cuz hes panics lol and hes be rushing me into A&E and it prob nothing... lol

Whats happening with the pain hun?


----------



## RedRose19

the pain in my side is gone... but my shoulder is still abit sore... and im gonna test 2mor i think so if its faint again ill go to A&E if not ill go the docs and say about my shoulder and pain... thanks for your help :hugs:


----------



## Divinebeauty

Babyhopes- I had this too they really thought it was ectopic , but it wasnt the only explanation I have it your body stretching Good luck hun!! let this be your BFP month1!


----------



## Annamumof2

Welshkiwi said:


> Oh, by the way the Opk today was 3rd MU and I had been for a wee less than 2hrs before this one! I'm so happy!!

if its your 3rd day of using the OPK then i would say use a pregnancy test because the tests normaly pick up and tell you the 2 best days to have sex.


----------



## GossipGirly

I wouldnt really go to A&E hun they are for medical emergencies I would say best off going to your GP pronto unless you start bleeding or are in excrusiating pain not just a faint line... as it could just be taking a while for your levels to increase. fxd for you :dust: x


----------



## RedRose19

Divinebeauty said:


> Babyhopes- I had this too they really thought it was ectopic , but it wasnt the only explanation I have it your body stretching Good luck hun!! let this be your BFP month1!

thanks hun, ive been having cramps for the last week maybe abit more... but no af.. so im wondering :shrug:


how are you?? ive been following your thread... :hugs:


----------



## Crypto1976

babyhopes10 said:


> the pain in my side is gone... but my shoulder is still abit sore... and im gonna test 2mor i think so if its faint again ill go to A&E if not ill go the docs and say about my shoulder and pain... thanks for your help :hugs:

You look after yourself! XXX


----------



## Divinebeauty

Well im sitll here so thats good news!!! haha but other then that uhmm just hangin in here trying not to stress over the overall situation as I know it will make things worst, i just read now that you got a faint BFP!! congratz are in order!! A line is A line, my friend with her pregnancy she only ever got a faint pos and her baby is a healthy big 2year old little gurl so I wouldnt worry if it dosent go super dark!!! Goodluck sweetie


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Well im sitll here so thats good news!!! haha but other then that uhmm just hangin in here trying not to stress over the overall situation as I know it will make things worst, i just read now that you got a faint BFP!! congratz are in order!! A line is A line, my friend with her pregnancy she only ever got a faint pos and her baby is a healthy big 2year old little gurl so I wouldnt worry if it dosent go super dark!!! Goodluck sweetie

i agree a line is a line
lucky that anyone got one i think im about 5 weeks tomorrow if i am pregnant and havent got one

and i had test on saturday morning


----------



## Crypto1976

Good luck with the test, its the one sure fire way to know. I have my fx. x


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> Good luck with the test, its the one sure fire way to know. I have my fx. x

thanks by the time i have it done i will be a week and a day late.


----------



## RedRose19

Divinebeauty said:


> Well im sitll here so thats good news!!! haha but other then that uhmm just hangin in here trying not to stress over the overall situation as I know it will make things worst, i just read now that you got a faint BFP!! congratz are in order!! A line is A line, my friend with her pregnancy she only ever got a faint pos and her baby is a healthy big 2year old little gurl so I wouldnt worry if it dosent go super dark!!! Goodluck sweetie

thanks hun :hugs: im glad your hanging in there... were all here for you...

well the ladies think it was a false positive cuz its a weird line.. i posted it in the gallleries.
im not getting excited yet lol... 

but right now... i have the worst heartburn ever and i rarely ever get it... so.. idunno :shrug: i dunno who far along id be at all..


----------



## Annamumof2

ok now i have gone of diet coke and normal coke, this baby IF there is one hates me lol


----------



## Annamumof2

well im still getting alot of discharge.


----------



## calliebaby

Still no visit from :witch: . My blood tests are set for tomorrow morning. Wish me luck ladies!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

calliebaby said:


> Still no visit from :witch: . My blood tests are set for tomorrow morning. Wish me luck ladies!!!

good luck


----------



## heycasey

sorry I have been MIA... good luck ladies!! I am still just waiting as well... nothing new happening... I am going for blood work next week. 

Calliebaby - fingers crossed for your BFP!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> sorry I have been MIA... good luck ladies!! I am still just waiting as well... nothing new happening... I am going for blood work next week.
> 
> Calliebaby - fingers crossed for your BFP!!!!

i'm seeing the doctor saturday so i dunno what wil happend then

i took a test again this morning and nothing still argh this is driving me nuts after that i couldnt sleep and now i look like a zombie


----------



## RedRose19

i re tested this morning... and :bfn: i feeel so upset im not testing with CB again!!! :cry: i just want AF if im not preg :cry: im gonna buy some opks for next cycle...
i really taut i was from the faint + :cry: im ot upset about trying again next cycle.. just that my body is cruel into making me think i am..


----------



## GossipGirly

awww soz hun but as they say ur not out until the witch comes x


----------



## heycasey

babyhopes10 said:


> i re tested this morning... and :bfn: i feeel so upset im not testing with CB again!!! :cry: i just want AF if im not preg :cry: im gonna buy some opks for next cycle...
> i really taut i was from the faint + :cry: im ot upset about trying again next cycle.. just that my body is cruel into making me think i am..

It still isn't over till AF shows... perhaps the other tests was more sensitive. hang in there :) our bodies are being very cruel indeed... hopefully one or the other will come soon and you wont have to keep wondering... "what if" 

Anna - you poor thing... looking like a zombie isn't a good thing... I am sure hubby is laughing yet worried... again... what is up with our bodies!! Can't wait to hear what the doc says and the test show... one day to go... GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks casey... i got terrible nausea and id like to know why if there is no baby.. i mean i used a FRER and there is a VERY faint line but i think its the evap line... but someone told me FRER's dont get evap lines... not sure if thats true..


----------



## Welshkiwi

Hi everyone! Babyhopes, so sorry to hear about your BFN- remember it is not over until that damned witch arrives so hold in there! 
CD 73 for me and I'm nearly 100% sure I had my lh surge yesterday (11.30am +, 4.00pm near +, 7.00pm a little lighter.) Had the most HORRENDOUS stomach cramps form 6.00pm last night and I am still a little crampy/ heavy feeling today. Just did another OPK and it is much lighter than last night's.
Now I need your help here girls: didn't bd last night as I was in so much pain but does that pain indicate ov? Have I missed it? Bd on Weds night and will again tonight. Do you think I missed it- hope not!! 
I honestly think that the AC- although it buggered up my cycle has actually made me ov (albeit really late) for the first time in months as I have never had dark lines on OPKs until yesterday and that pain last night felt like my ovaries were going to burst. ARGH! Am I still in with a chance? BE HONEST WITH ME!!


----------



## RedRose19

if you bd on wednesday then your fine its better to bd before you ov cuz the sperm are then there waiting for the egg.. they live up to 5 days and it sounds like that pain was u ov esp with the + on the opks... welcome to the start of the 2ww :winkwink:


----------



## Welshkiwi

babyhopes10 said:


> if you bd on wednesday then your fine its better to bd before you ov cuz the sperm are then there waiting for the egg.. they live up to 5 days and it sounds like that pain was u ov esp with the + on the opks... welcome to the start of the 2ww :winkwink:

Thanks babyhopes- I really hope this is it! Should I :sex:tonight just in case or do you think that that awful pain in my ovaries last night was the egg being released? Dull ache in ovaries today but the pain was terrible at about 12.00am. Am so glad that today's OPK is lighter than yesterday's as this seems to confirm lh surge! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

Welshkiwi said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> if you bd on wednesday then your fine its better to bd before you ov cuz the sperm are then there waiting for the egg.. they live up to 5 days and it sounds like that pain was u ov esp with the + on the opks... welcome to the start of the 2ww :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks babyhopes- I really hope this is it! Should I :sex:tonight just in case or do you think that that awful pain in my ovaries last night was the egg being released? Dull ache in ovaries today but the pain was terrible at about 12.00am. Am so glad that today's OPK is lighter than yesterday's as this seems to confirm lh surge! :happydance:Click to expand...

well i think u ov last night but i wont hurt to bd again 2night just incase u ov again.. some ov 24 hours later again thats why u sud always bd the day after ov aswell :winkwink:

after going to the doc 2mor im gonna buy opks, that why i def know when i ov... i was gonna start taking the AC but scared incase i am preg even though im sure the tests dont lie..


----------



## Welshkiwi

well i think u ov last night but i wont hurt to bd again 2night just incase u ov again.. some ov 24 hours later again thats why u sud always bd the day after ov aswell :winkwink:

after going to the doc 2mor im gonna buy opks, that why i def know when i ov... i was gonna start taking the AC but scared incase i am preg even though im sure the tests dont lie..[/QUOTE]

Babyhopes, don't feel so down- remember that it isn't over yet!! I would definitely go and see doc, particularly as you had a faint BFP- ask for bloods to be done! WARNING ABOUT AC- it has completely mucked up my cycle but I am now convinced that all my most recent cycles were annovulatory as the OPKs were never as dark as this cycle's. I read somewhere that AC actually forces the body to ov, regardless of how long it takes, and it seems to have been the case with me. SO YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!
Can't believe I am so happy to have experienced such pain last night:dohh:
Good luck at docs tomorrow!!


----------



## RedRose19

> =well i think u ov last night but i wont hurt to bd again 2night just incase u ov again.. some ov 24 hours later again thats why u sud always bd the day after ov aswell :winkwink:
> 
> after going to the doc 2mor im gonna buy opks, that why i def know when i ov... i was gonna start taking the AC but scared incase i am preg even though im sure the tests dont lie..
> 
> Babyhopes, don't feel so down- remember that it isn't over yet!! I would definitely go and see doc, particularly as you had a faint BFP- ask for bloods to be done! WARNING ABOUT AC- it has completely mucked up my cycle but I am now convinced that all my most recent cycles were annovulatory as the OPKs were never as dark as this cycle's. I read somewhere that AC actually forces the body to ov, regardless of how long it takes, and it seems to have been the case with me. SO YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!
> Can't believe I am so happy to have experienced such pain last night:dohh:
> Good luck at docs tomorrow!!Click to expand...

well i had to take AC last cycle... it was 100days long!!! i needed something to make AF show lol and i knew i wasnt preg.... and i dont wanna have another 100day cycle :cry: it was horrible.. i started taking it on cd 80 and af showed by cd 100... im havin cramps still... it cud be AF.. :shrug: who knows.. i just want some answer... i have another FRER but im gonna save it for next cycle i think...


----------



## Welshkiwi

Welshkiwi said:


> well i think u ov last night but i wont hurt to bd again 2night just incase u ov again.. some ov 24 hours later again thats why u sud always bd the day after ov aswell :winkwink:
> 
> after going to the doc 2mor im gonna buy opks, that why i def know when i ov... i was gonna start taking the AC but scared incase i am preg even though im sure the tests dont lie..

Babyhopes, don't feel so down- remember that it isn't over yet!! I would definitely go and see doc, particularly as you had a faint BFP- ask for bloods to be done! WARNING ABOUT AC- it has completely mucked up my cycle but I am now convinced that all my most recent cycles were annovulatory as the OPKs were never as dark as this cycle's. I read somewhere that AC actually forces the body to ov, regardless of how long it takes, and it seems to have been the case with me. SO YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!
Can't believe I am so happy to have experienced such pain last night:dohh:
Good luck at docs tomorrow!![/QUOTE]



babyhopes10 said:


> =well i think u ov last night but i wont hurt to bd again 2night just incase u ov again.. some ov 24 hours later again thats why u sud always bd the day after ov aswell :winkwink:
> 
> after going to the doc 2mor im gonna buy opks, that why i def know when i ov... i was gonna start taking the AC but scared incase i am preg even though im sure the tests dont lie..
> 
> Babyhopes, don't feel so down- remember that it isn't over yet!! I would definitely go and see doc, particularly as you had a faint BFP- ask for bloods to be done! WARNING ABOUT AC- it has completely mucked up my cycle but I am now convinced that all my most recent cycles were annovulatory as the OPKs were never as dark as this cycle's. I read somewhere that AC actually forces the body to ov, regardless of how long it takes, and it seems to have been the case with me. SO YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!
> Can't believe I am so happy to have experienced such pain last night:dohh:
> Good luck at docs tomorrow!!
> 
> well i had to take AC last cycle... it was 100days long!!! i needed something to make AF show lol and i knew i wasnt preg.... and i dont wanna have another 100day cycle :cry: it was horrible.. i started taking it on cd 80 and af showed by cd 100... im havin cramps still... it cud be AF.. :shrug: who knows.. i just want some answer... i have another FRER but im gonna save it for next cycle i think...Click to expand...

DON'T TAKE IT YET!!! Are you still :sex: because you may still be in 2ww and not know!I wouldn't recommend taking it until you are 100% sure you couldn't be pregnant as it can have side effects on the foetus. Go and see your doc before you do anything drastic!


----------



## RedRose19

yeah still bd.. but not that much last week or this cuz ive been feeling sick... see thats what im so mad at.. not knowing what my body is doing...not knowing when i ov.. or even if i did... i taut my body wud go back to 28day cycle... buts its gone all weird and driving me crazy.. i sud of gotten opks this cycle... :dohh:


----------



## Welshkiwi

babyhopes10 said:


> yeah still bd.. but not that much last week or this cuz ive been feeling sick... see thats what im so mad at.. not knowing what my body is doing...not knowing when i ov.. or even if i did... i taut my body wud go back to 28day cycle... buts its gone all weird and driving me crazy.. i sud of gotten opks this cycle... :dohh:

Don't despair Babyhopes- you're still in the game so don't rule anything out! Gotta go and mark school books now ( a teacher's holiday is never really a holiday) so I will catch up with you later on or tomorrow. 

Remember: you can't appreciate the rainbow without first experiencing the rain!


----------



## RedRose19

Welshkiwi said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> yeah still bd.. but not that much last week or this cuz ive been feeling sick... see thats what im so mad at.. not knowing what my body is doing...not knowing when i ov.. or even if i did... i taut my body wud go back to 28day cycle... buts its gone all weird and driving me crazy.. i sud of gotten opks this cycle... :dohh:
> 
> Don't despair Babyhopes- you're still in the game so don't rule anything out! Gotta go and mark school books now ( a teacher's holiday is never really a holiday) so I will catch up with you later on or tomorrow.
> 
> Remember: you can't appreciate the rainbow without first experiencing the rain!Click to expand...

thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

back all sorry i havent replied i had to take hubby to the hospital hes been having problems, while we was there without the kids as they was at mums he asked "are you 2 okay?" and i looked at him puzzled and he put his hand on my belly, i wanted to cry, but still no AF yay


----------



## RedRose19

Annamumof2 said:


> back all sorry i havent replied i had to take hubby to the hospital hes been having problems, while we was there without the kids as they was at mums he asked "are you 2 okay?" and i looked at him puzzled and he put his hand on my belly, i wanted to cry, but still no AF yay

awwww thats is so sweet... that sounds like summit david wud do lol... 
i hope all is well hun :hugs: no AF for me yet either... im going to the docs saturday... :happydance: lets hope they give us both good news hun :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> back all sorry i havent replied i had to take hubby to the hospital hes been having problems, while we was there without the kids as they was at mums he asked "are you 2 okay?" and i looked at him puzzled and he put his hand on my belly, i wanted to cry, but still no AF yay
> 
> awwww thats is so sweet... that sounds like summit david wud do lol...
> i hope all is well hun :hugs: no AF for me yet either... im going to the docs saturday... :happydance: lets hope they give us both good news hun :hugs:Click to expand...

well i'm wondering if they will do bloods or send me up the hospital for a scan because the meds im on can harm the baby so they might want to find out fast

but good luck and fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## gina8177

Sorry I wasn't around yesterday, it was a crazy busy day! I am now 7 days late, no AF and still getting BFN... I honestly have no idea whats going on. I have never in my life been 7 days late, this is just so frustrating! 

I hope that we'll all get lots of luck when we test this weekend! :)


----------



## Lady_J

Its amazing this month how many girls are late this month and getting :bfn: ... the stress it must be causing !! The unknowing must be awful after being so many days late, getting excited then getting negatives !!


----------



## sma1588

its very stressful not getting either AF or BFP. for me im on day 53 and i was feeling like i was going to really start today and nothing yet. im guessing i might start on halloween though but i have a gyn apt. on monday so i hopefully we can see whats going on. crossing my fingers i will come home with either a bfp or sent to get blodds done


----------



## Lady_J

sma1588 said:


> its very stressful not getting either AF or BFP. for me im on day 53 and i was feeling like i was going to really start today and nothing yet. im guessing i might start on halloween though but i have a gyn apt. on monday so i hopefully we can see whats going on. crossing my fingers i will come home with either a bfp or sent to get blodds done

wow, that must be hard going ... do you normally have really long cycles? Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## sma1588

i had somewhat normal cycles before going on bcp in 07 but then when i stopped(08) i didnt even have a period untill june of 09 and now they range from 55 days to 15 days so its really weird and i never know whats going on i gave up on testing now i will just wait till i go to the doc


----------



## Lady_J

well i have my fingers crossed for you hun !! wish you all the luck x


----------



## kirky

can I join?? My period due today and a no show!
Only came off cilest pill at end of Sept, had withdrawal bleed straight away then hubby and I got practising!

For the past week have been waking up with nausea which I can control with OJ, sore, sensitive boobs and cramps. Been feeling tired and a bit cranky and trousers are tighter!

Did early test on wed and nothing :(
..even more cranky now!!

did anyone else have these symptons coming off cilest? 
should I join a different thread or could I be knocked up :)

xxx


----------



## RedRose19

its sooooo hard and annoying... i feel sick all the time... i tested on what is cd 39... and my cycles range from 28 days to 40... im hoping that it being d 39 maybe i tested early and that i tested late.... 
every time i eat i feel so sick... been so emotional.. such sore bbs... and cramps... i suppose that cud be af too... :shrug: who knows


----------



## oddduck

My AF was due 2 days ago, no sign - negative test. My FIL passed away and DH had surgery on the same day on top of us all having the flu... so I probably just ovulated late (if at all). One can always hope otherwise though ;)


----------



## calliebaby

Went to the doctor today for blood test and it proved: not pregnant. Hubby (as well as myself) were gutted by the results. Next step is to check my hormones and to figure out what is going on before we officially ttc in December. Good luck to the rest of you ladies. I will keep updated. :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

calliebaby said:


> Went to the doctor today for blood test and it proved: not pregnant. Hubby (as well as myself) were gutted by the results. Next step is to check my hormones and to figure out what is going on before we officially ttc in December. Good luck to the rest of you ladies. I will keep updated. :hugs:

did they do the bloods there and then for you then? they normaly tell ya to ring a week later.


----------



## RedRose19

omg cd 40... its driving me daft.. i took another test and i think there is a faint line :happydance: but im not sure i put it in the gallery anyway


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm on CD 63 now and no AF here so going for bloods sometime this week if i can


----------



## gina8177

Another BFN this morning and now over a week late. I should get my blood results by Wed the latest though, which is good!


----------



## RedRose19

happy halloween ladies :D 

and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## calliebaby

Annamumof2 said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Went to the doctor today for blood test and it proved: not pregnant. Hubby (as well as myself) were gutted by the results. Next step is to check my hormones and to figure out what is going on before we officially ttc in December. Good luck to the rest of you ladies. I will keep updated. :hugs:
> 
> did they do the bloods there and then for you then? they normaly tell ya to ring a week later.Click to expand...

Yeah. My doctor is really good about doing what you ask for. Except in this case, she was the one that suggested it be done. She said since I had already gotten BFN's at home that there was no point in doing one there. Also, she said that even if they did do a urine test at the docs, that they would still do a blood test if negative anyways, so why not just get to the point. They had my results just a few hours later. I was amazed with how easy it all was. She then suggested I wait and see if I get my period after skipping one full cycle. If I don't, she wants to check my hormone levels to ensure that everything is working properly when we TTC in December.


----------



## sma1588

well i started to spot today no fun but atleast i get to start my soy iso. 2morrow and hope for a little gift for thanksgiving or x mas ! good luck girls


----------



## Annamumof2

calliebaby said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Went to the doctor today for blood test and it proved: not pregnant. Hubby (as well as myself) were gutted by the results. Next step is to check my hormones and to figure out what is going on before we officially ttc in December. Good luck to the rest of you ladies. I will keep updated. :hugs:
> 
> did they do the bloods there and then for you then? they normaly tell ya to ring a week later.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. My doctor is really good about doing what you ask for. Except in this case, she was the one that suggested it be done. She said since I had already gotten BFN's at home that there was no point in doing one there. Also, she said that even if they did do a urine test at the docs, that they would still do a blood test if negative anyways, so why not just get to the point. They had my results just a few hours later. I was amazed with how easy it all was. She then suggested I wait and see if I get my period after skipping one full cycle. If I don't, she wants to check my hormone levels to ensure that everything is working properly when we TTC in December.Click to expand...

wow wish mine or any doctor at the surgary was like that, it sucks though i mean my doctor see post back from doctors she was a b***h


----------



## Annamumof2

Morning late girls how are we all?

well i'm still here and i might be doing my tests tomorrow both POAS and the bloods at the moment my signs have gone down to just weeing alot, hungrey more, tired more and boobs hurting.

oh i keep getting this like shooting pain in my left side from time to time and its not very painful but it comes and goes what could this be?


----------



## Crypto1976

Its possibly anxiety. You have had a tough few days. X


----------



## Bambina

hey ladies, last first day of last period was 29th augest, testing later today hopefully as been feeling very sick for past two weeks.


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> Its possibly anxiety. You have had a tough few days. X

never heard of that but thanks

its not happend sense i got up just happens every now and again, i dunno for some reason when ive eatten im still hungrey lol


----------



## Annamumof2

Bambina said:


> hey ladies, last first day of last period was 29th augest, testing later today hopefully as been feeling very sick for past two weeks.

my last period was 29th Aug too and i am still here after 10 days late im getting rather annoied now


----------



## Crypto1976

I think I am going to be honest Anna, and its probably not what you want to hear, however I would rather be upfront, however I actually agree with your doctor. I think you are suffering from the after effects of depo.

I do hope I am wrong and I know you called her a bitch but I honestly think she was trying to be realistic.

Of course you are not out until the witch shows, however on balance I think you GP was right and was trying to protect you.

I do have my fingers crossed for you, and I hope you know that I am saying this with the best of intention. XX


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> I think I am going to be honest Anna, and its probably not what you want to hear, however I would rather be upfront, however I actually agree with your doctor. I think you are suffering from the after effects of depo.
> 
> I do hope I am wrong and I know you called her a bitch but I honestly think she was trying to be realistic.
> 
> Of course you are not out until the witch shows, however on balance I think you GP was right and was trying to protect you.
> 
> I do have my fingers crossed for you, and I hope you know that I am saying this with the best of intention. XX

right then why would my own doctor tell me that the depo is out of my system already and another doctor thats not my own say diffrent?


----------



## Crypto1976

Because neither can say for sure hun.


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> Because neither can say for sure hun.

well they say it isnt over till the AF shows and she still isnt here and no sign of her ever showing now i dont think lol


----------



## Crypto1976

I work for the company that makes depo- I have just looked up the summary product charateristics for you-

_Return to Fertility: There is no evidence that Depo-Provera causes permanent infertility. Pregnancies have occurred as early as 14 weeks after a preceding injection, however, in clinical trials, the mean time to return of ovulation was 5.3 months following the preceding injection. Women should be counselled that there is a potential for delay in return to full fertility following use of the method, regardless of the duration of use, however, 83% of women may be expected to conceive within 12 months of the first "missed" injection (i.e. 15 months after the last injection administered). The median time to conception was 10 months (range 4-31) after the last injection._

So the range of conception time was 4-31 months. Its not just as straight forward as getting it out of your system. It takes time for your body to return to normal.
XX


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> I work for the company that makes depo- I have just looked up the summary product charateristics for you-
> 
> _Return to Fertility: There is no evidence that Depo-Provera causes permanent infertility. Pregnancies have occurred as early as 14 weeks after a preceding injection, however, in clinical trials, the mean time to return of ovulation was 5.3 months following the preceding injection. Women should be counselled that there is a potential for delay in return to full fertility following use of the method, regardless of the duration of use, however, 83% of women may be expected to conceive within 12 months of the first "missed" injection (i.e. 15 months after the last injection administered). The median time to conception was 10 months (range 4-31) after the last injection._
> 
> So the range of conception time was 4-31 months. Its not just as straight forward as getting it out of your system. It takes time for your body to return to normal.
> XX

well then the doctors was lying when they shouldnt

i think we will see by weds if i am or not


----------



## Crypto1976

They werent lying one said it would be out of your system- this is true. The drug is completely out of your system in 12 weeks after the last injection. Its the effects that can last longer.

I really hope your are pregnant, but I am simply trying to manage your expectations. X


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> They werent lying one said it would be out of your system- this is true. The drug is completely out of your system in 12 weeks after the last injection. Its the effects that can last longer.
> 
> I really hope your are pregnant, but I am simply trying to manage your expectations. X

my last depo was may and it was every 10 weeks because i couldnt go so long without feeling bad on it so they did it 10 weeks.


----------



## emz87

thanks for that information crypto my af is nearly 6weeks late and when i went to the drs he said it didnt sound likely that it was cause of the depo in stopping my period late but im kinda guessing he was wrong it must be that there is no other explanation really as im getting bfn and pg symtoms its the only thing that could possibly mess up my periods regardless of what the dr said!


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. i got a faint line on a FRER on thursday night.. but today im getting brown cm.. like just b4 AF starts... im so upset :cry: does this mean ive had a chemical :cry:


----------



## koala

Well...I'm on day 38 and I tested this morning...BFN :cry:
I guess it's not fully over until AF shows up but hope is slowly slipping through my fingers...I never thought this would take so long... :nope:


----------



## RedRose19

koala said:


> Well...I'm on day 38 and I tested this morning...BFN :cry:
> I guess it's not fully over until AF shows up but hope is slowly slipping through my fingers...I never thought this would take so long... :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Crypto1976

emz87 said:


> thanks for that information crypto my af is nearly 6weeks late and when i went to the drs he said it didnt sound likely that it was cause of the depo in stopping my period late but im kinda guessing he was wrong it must be that there is no other explanation really as im getting bfn and pg symtoms its the only thing that could possibly mess up my periods regardless of what the dr said!

I can post you the link to the whole document if you want a look, but it really can take ages for your body to sort itself out after. I wasnt saying it to be negative, but realistic.

Anyway hopefully it will be gone sooner rather than later XXXXX


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm getting mild cramps and i'm so tired ive been sleeping sense 5pm till now, and im still tired lol


----------



## gina8177

babyhopes10 said:


> hiya ladies.. i got a faint line on a FRER on thursday night.. but today im getting brown cm.. like just b4 AF starts... im so upset :cry: does this mean ive had a chemical :cry:

I hope it's only normal spotting... sending lots of good luck your way!!!

I'm 9 days late now and still getting a BFN. This is so bugging me, I am normally never late except last month which was 2 days. Thank goodness I have a dr appt wed and they should have my blood results by then.


----------



## sarah1989

I'm in the same boat.

Last Period - September 10th, 2009
Most Recent Period Due - October 19th

Symptoms have been Nausea off and on in the morning, and a fever... not sure if that is a symptom or not. Have yet to test.
Best of Luck to Everyone Here!!


----------



## 0TexasGurl0

New here, my and my husband are ttc and im a week late.
Havent missed for a yr and half. Our fingers are crossed here!


----------



## Annamumof2

gina8177 said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies.. i got a faint line on a FRER on thursday night.. but today im getting brown cm.. like just b4 AF starts... im so upset :cry: does this mean ive had a chemical :cry:
> 
> I hope it's only normal spotting... sending lots of good luck your way!!!
> 
> I'm 9 days late now and still getting a BFN. This is so bugging me, I am normally never late except last month which was 2 days. Thank goodness I have a dr appt wed and they should have my blood results by then.Click to expand...

i know how you feel hun good luck though and keep us posted.


----------



## emz87

yeah if u can post the link crypto that will be really helpfull!! fingers crossed for everyone im pretty certain im not pregnant as i should have def had a positive by now think im going to go the drs soon as i cant even ttc without the witch!!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

wow you are really late now Annamumof2, hope the cramps arnt a bad sign,

hope and pray that you all are especially going thru hell waiting for an answer!!!!


:dust::dust::spermy::bfp:


----------



## Annamumof2

TTC#1Amanda said:


> wow you are really late now Annamumof2, hope the cramps arnt a bad sign,
> 
> hope and pray that you all are especially going thru hell waiting for an answer!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::spermy::bfp:

thanks hun another BFN so i dunno if i want to do the bloods now


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Annamumof2 said:


> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> wow you are really late now Annamumof2, hope the cramps arnt a bad sign,
> 
> hope and pray that you all are especially going thru hell waiting for an answer!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::spermy::bfp:
> 
> thanks hun another BFN so i dunno if i want to do the bloods nowClick to expand...

do you think that with your other two children testing at 4-5 weeks and got the BFP, that your about 4-5weeks now if you are pregg?? 

if not that still might be why its not showing not sure


----------



## Annamumof2

TTC#1Amanda said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> wow you are really late now Annamumof2, hope the cramps arnt a bad sign,
> 
> hope and pray that you all are especially going thru hell waiting for an answer!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::spermy::bfp:
> 
> thanks hun another BFN so i dunno if i want to do the bloods nowClick to expand...
> 
> do you think that with your other two children testing at 4-5 weeks and got the BFP, that your about 4-5weeks now if you are pregg??
> 
> if not that still might be why its not showing not sureClick to expand...

i was about 5 or 6 weeks gone when i found out with skye and jay, so i dunno


----------



## Crypto1976

emz87 said:


> yeah if u can post the link crypto that will be really helpfull!! fingers crossed for everyone im pretty certain im not pregnant as i should have def had a positive by now think im going to go the drs soon as i cant even ttc without the witch!!

https://emc.medicines.org.uk/document.aspx?documentid=11121

There is a lot of detail, prob what everyone should know before taking it, but doesnt. Its publically available so its nothing that the GP himself could access.

Hope that helps. Good luck with the dr XXX


----------



## Annamumof2

well i had my bloods done today so should get them by weds, so fingers crossed

hope the girls that are late are doing well, where are you all i havent seen you lately


----------



## gina8177

Crypto1976 said:


> emz87 said:
> 
> 
> yeah if u can post the link crypto that will be really helpfull!! fingers crossed for everyone im pretty certain im not pregnant as i should have def had a positive by now think im going to go the drs soon as i cant even ttc without the witch!!
> 
> https://emc.medicines.org.uk/document.aspx?documentid=11121
> 
> There is a lot of detail, prob what everyone should know before taking it, but doesnt. Its publically available so its nothing that the GP himself could access.
> 
> Hope that helps. Good luck with the dr XXXClick to expand...

Thanks Crypto. I've been off Depo for years so I don't think it will be a problem for me. I've also been off of Nuva Ring for 6 months. Still getting BFN's, started using digitals this morning so I wouldn't stare at it trying to find a line, lol! Can't wait to get my bloods and go from there!

Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Crypto1976

Good luck Gina, FX for you. XX


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm still here and i cant wait till results tomorrow.


----------



## Sarahcake

Hello ladies!
Sorry about the absence for a few days, been knocked off on painkillers with a bad back :( 
Any good news from anybody then?


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> Hello ladies!
> Sorry about the absence for a few days, been knocked off on painkillers with a bad back :(
> Any good news from anybody then?

we missed you, i hope your backs better now.

i'm still here and i went for bloods yesterday so get results soon


----------



## KatyxXx

well i'm now a day late so hopefully wil get that BFP tomorrow anyone else testing tomorrow?? xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Annamumof2 said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Sorry about the absence for a few days, been knocked off on painkillers with a bad back :(
> Any good news from anybody then?
> 
> we missed you, i hope your backs better now.
> 
> i'm still here and i went for bloods yesterday so get results soonClick to expand...

Aww i missed you guys too :hugs:
Backs no better, been put on a mixture of pain killers, diclofenac, paracetamol, diazipam and tramadol so im very sleepy at the moment :(
but every cloud has a silver lining coz ive slept mostly through AF haha!!

Ohhhhh still not had a visit from whitchy poos then?!
Good luck, ill have my fingers crossed for you!

Ive got my driving theory test today :S im scared lol!


----------



## Divinebeauty

Good luck anna!! I hope you get your BFP!!! How late are you again? 3 weeks or so?


----------



## Crypto1976

Annamumof2 said:


> well i'm still here and i cant wait till results tomorrow.

Its a long wait but FX for you. XX


----------



## Divinebeauty

omg omg omg convgratz crypto !!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! I havent been on here much but JUST see the ticker!!! aghh so excited for you I hope this one planted in the RIGHT place!! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## babydeabreu

Afternoon ladies. 

my lord theres so many of us going through this..its soo great that im not allown :thumbup: :winkwink:

right well im late yet again but i truly belive that im just late as i tested last monday twice and it was BFN. im not goner test again till the end of this month as i hate testing feeling like pullling my hair out and all ways getting let down feeling like my body is crap. :cry:

im now on 48cd so thats 10 days late, im really begining to really hate this whole thing, im getting so frustrated and so impatient :shrug: :nope:

i just want a baby now :wacko: 

why is it just sooooooo difficult girls :cry:


----------



## Crypto1976

Divinebeauty said:


> omg omg omg convgratz crypto !!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! I havent been on here much but JUST see the ticker!!! aghh so excited for you I hope this one planted in the RIGHT place!! Good luck sweetie!

Aw thanks! Treading carefully until I am sure this one hasnt taken a wrong turn! XX


----------



## Divinebeauty

Awee did you get a BFP right away ? or did your body make you wait !!! awee detailss!!! if there is a post about this let me know haha ill just go read it!


----------



## LunaBean

Well I'm 2 days late and still BFN and no sihn of that stu[id witch, I'm never late!! (cept last month when I was preg) Hurry on witchy so I can start again!!


----------



## gina8177

Congrats Crypto!!! Sending lots of sticky bean juju!!!

Well I'm now 11 days late and getting BFNs still... I phoned the clinic I went to last week and the bloods that I had done last Wednesday are negative. Guess it's time to accept that my body is just being stupid and weird. I am so frustrated, I am 28 and have never been late like this.


----------



## Crypto1976

Thanks Gina! Its early days.....!

I hear what you are saying about odd body things that are out of the norm. Will the GP follow up, given that AF is missing in action?! 

Bloody bodies! I dont know! I would maybe start testing for ov in case you have skipped a period, you would be around ov if that had happened.

Its not unusual to skip a period if its been a anovulatory cycle, which can happen from time to time for no real reason. XXX


----------



## gina8177

Thanks Crypto. I have a Dr appt with my normal dr tomorrow (well the replacement for my normal dr while she is on mat leave). I hope that they will want to help me figure out what is going on. 

I know I didn't get a positive OPK when I was testing but I just figured I missed it as I only tested in the mornings and know it is possible to miss it. I started temping on the day AF was due so it won't be useful until AF actually comes, lol. 

Part of me knows that I shouldn't be upset and it's just a matter of time but when I went of BC 6 months ago I never imagined it would take so long and be so emotional. I don't know what I would do without all of you as my friends do not understand (they either are not at a stage where kids are not an option or they got their BFP the same month they went off of BC). Although my DH is being pretty good about the whole thing.

Sorry for being so whiney today... Sending lots of baby dust to the rest of you!!!


----------



## Lisa1

Congrats Crypto wishing you a h&h 9 months, sticky vibes coming your way hun xx


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyy congrats crypto :hugs:

ladies... im so confused.. i need your adivice... i tested thursday and got a a second line on a FRER it was faint but it was there.. then sunday i started getting cramps and pinkish/brownish cm (tmi sorry) then monday i had very watery blood.. then tuesday night i had abit of blood and some clots :cry: i tested this morning the line was there again.. but still very faint.. as faint as the first.. it didnt get any darker... :cry: do i just count my self out now?? it doesnt look like my bean stuck .. the bleeding has stopped again but 4 days later u wud expect a darker line.. i dunno what to do.. i guess nothing i can do... do i count this as cd 1 now?? 

so confused please help ladies... :cry:


----------



## TrishyC

Hunni in all honesty I wldn't count you out unless your line became fainter.... have you considered the possibilty of decidual bleeding? Thinking of you lots....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i mean.. tests not getting darker and bleeding.. with clots.. it really doesnt look good.. :cry: and the worst thing is ive not told david... he thinks the last test was neg.. and i was hoping i wud test today and it wud be darker.. ive not got the heart to tell him it was actually positive and now bleeding on and off...

thanks for ur support hun.. :hugs:


----------



## gina8177

I agree with Trishy... I wouldn't count yourself out. Lots of hugs...


----------



## TacoTurtle

Hope all's well with you, babyhopes10. FX'd!

Well, I'm now eight days late, and I tested this morning with FMU and... negative! When I was pregnant before I got my BFP when I was just three days late, and tbh I feel like I normally do before AF. I don't _feel_ pregnant. As much as I hate AF I just want her to show so I can get my cycle back on track. :shrug:

I imagine AF sitting there taking her sweet time (like this: :coffee:) and maybe doing a little napping (like this: :sleep:) while I'm going through every emotion that feels right in this situation (this: :growlmad:, this: :dohh:, and this: :cry:).

I'll be visiting my GP in a week or two if AF still hasn't shown. In the meantime, I refuse to do any more tests (though I probably will).


----------



## KatyxXx

well tomorrow i will be 2 days late i have really sore boobs no cramps and no real signs of af as my boobs don't really get sore! i've been more thirsty and have gone off sex big time! are any of these good signs?? xx


----------



## AislingMcM

*In the morning i will be 4 days late, earlier today i had a tiny bit of pink discharge when i wiped(only happened this once, nothing since) Im so confused, i took a superdrug test a while ago(I know, I know, I shouldn't have) and it turned out to be a  *


----------



## sma1588

so i thought i had started my period but now im not sure whats going on. its just been a light spotting for the last 3 days and dont know if i would count it as a period of old blood or not. i wanna take soy iso's but dont wanna take a chance. i have a laproscophy sp?
in a few weeks so i suposed they will test me first to have a clue whats going on


----------



## calliebaby

Crypto1976 said:


> Thanks Gina! Its early days.....
> 
> Bloody bodies! I dont know! I would maybe start testing for ov in case you have skipped a period, you would be around ov if that had happened.
> 
> Its not unusual to skip a period if its been a anovulatory cycle, which can happen from time to time for no real reason. XXX

 I an currently going through this as I write. I am on week 10 of my cycle. I usually am regular at every six weeks to the day. I had bloods drawn last Friday and that same day was informed they were negative. This weekend I started to feel like I may be ovulating. I took a test Saturday which was faint, Sunday darker but not positive, skipped yesterday and had a darker test line than a control line today. I am excited because at least my body is able to tell me that it is able. My doctor told me it is normal to skip a period every so often. Stress, sickness and weight loss probably attributed to me skipping a cycle. She also is going to check my hormone levels if I do not get my period this cycle. She then said it would be up to me how I want to kick start my cycle (ie hormones or more natural methods such as acupuncture). I will be staring herbs tomorrow which are supposed to move blood and hopefully start my period. The waiting for AF sucks, but if you can figure out if you are ovulating, you still can make things happen!!! I am glad to know that at least when December comes for us to TTC, I can be assured that my body does ovulate. I was also worried about that due to the fact that I was on BC pills for almost ten years. I came off of them in April, but am still dealing with irregular cycles. I hope the best for all of you ladies that are late, and I hope to join you in first tri in a month.:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

Divinebeauty said:


> Good luck anna!! I hope you get your BFP!!! How late are you again? 3 weeks or so?

i'm almost 2 weeks late


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i dont know whats wrong with me... i just wanna cry all the time cuz of this stupid cycle.... its so frustrating... this is what my cycle has been like so far

Thursday a faint :bfp:
Sunday i had come pink/brown cm
monday i had abit of watery blood.
tuesday afternoon some red blood (but not enough for a pad only when i wipe)
by tuesday night it was all gone... not even a hint of blood..
wednesday morning again nothing.. then when i got home from college where was again some watery pink blood...

also i tested again tuesday morning and it was still a faint bfp.. :cry:

and now nothing again!!!?? what the hell is going on.. my friend who is a herbal doctor and my bestest friend since i was 3 is coming to have a look at me.. Fx she will be able to say what the hell is going on..
then friday im gonna go to the doctor and get a blood test done cuz this is no way a normal AF... i usually have like 5 days heavy af.. bad cramps.. i only had cramps on monday.. so :shrug:

i just feel like crying im so frustrated.. :cry:


----------



## gina8177

Lots and lots of hugs and baby dust babyhopes. I can't imagine how frustrating this must be. I definitely think that it may be good to see a dr so that you can know what is going on. 

My dr is on mat leave and so I saw her replacement while she is gone today. I did not like here. She didn't care at all that I was 12 days late with a negative blood last week and BFN's up to yesterday and the words "oh, you've only been trying for 6 months" came out and then it was dismissed... what can you do. I was supposed to get my h1n1 vaccine today but she decided not to give it to me just in case I was pregnant, which got me even more confused. Now I have to wait for the one without the adjuvant to get delivered to bc...


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: i just wanna cry... and the fact my OH doesnt even no.. means i feel so alone :cry: i cant wait till my friend gets here im hoping she tells me a miracle and there is in fact a chance my bean is still there... cuz that is def not a normal AF for me...


----------



## gina8177

Have you thought about telling your OH, I imagine that being able to share your worries would be helpful emotionally.


----------



## RedRose19

he knows im bleeding on and off.. but he thinks the test i took tursday was neg... i was gonna test again so i cud show him a more clear positive.. but when i tested and it was still a faint positive and started spotting i dont know how to tell him :( i might tell him after my appt on friday...


----------



## sma1588

well i thought i was starting but i just spotted and its not even enough for a panty liner so i dont know if i consider that a new cycle or continue it on from my other or what. no red in it at all just a brown color like old blood. whats going on? ahh


----------



## RedRose19

ìm the same as u hun.. im not sure either.... i hope its late implantation hun for us both :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

i do to but im doubting it because that was the day i would of started a new cycle but not to sure when implantation happens. i have unusual cycles going from 55 days to 15 days but that happend on the 55 day mark and everything is now gone. its so weird and i dont know rather to take a test or not because i think its going to be neg. and i was going to start soy when i hit day 1 but dont want to take that chance now ....... yours sounds like implantation though. what cycle day did that happen on


----------



## RedRose19

hun.. thats crazy cuz my cycles too are wacky... the most ually being 40-45 and that started on cd 41... so :shrug: i dunno.. i know u can get a light bleed when AF was due if your preg...


----------



## sma1588

i just went to the gyn on what i thought was my first day on my period so i said it was day 1 but i guess i was wrong and because i said that they didnt test me i guess i will just have to go into the docs again and get a test in a few days because there planning on doing like a liposcophy (sp?) in a few weeks so i dont want to take that chance of being pg then something go wrong. im at a total loss what to do


----------



## beany_baby

i am 2 days late but was on BCP at the start of month so figured that has probs messed my cycle up! i have backache and mild cramps sore/swollen boobs so i'm still going to take a test tomorrow eek! send lots of :dust: xx


----------



## RedRose19

sma1588 said:


> i just went to the gyn on what i thought was my first day on my period so i said it was day 1 but i guess i was wrong and because i said that they didnt test me i guess i will just have to go into the docs again and get a test in a few days because there planning on doing like a liposcophy (sp?) in a few weeks so i dont want to take that chance of being pg then something go wrong. im at a total loss what to do

well id say go back and ask for bloods.. i was just talking to my friend who is a herbal doctor and she said spotting like that around af time but not actually getting af sounds like pregnancy :happydance: so im getting bloods done on friday if it comes out neg then ill count it as my af...


----------



## gina8177

That is very exciting news!!! Good luck with your bloods!


----------



## RedRose19

im so excited........ i know i sudnt be so excited but i cant help it... and i just wanna say trishy you have been a great help :thumbup: i have some hope again that my bean is ok... i wish i had another FRER lol :D

im so excited i cant sleep... but bored lol ill be in the chat room is anyone wants to have a chat :D


----------



## sma1588

im going to go for the urine test in a few days then if thats neg i will request a blood. the only time i had it like this was when i just started to get my perios back after b/c


----------



## Klandagi

day 2 of being lat and no sign of AF as of yet. I have a ton of symptoms but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. M/Ced earlier this year so this is like me trying not to be excited while being very excited. Not quite ready for the disappointment.


----------



## Annamumof2

well looks like i'm out because i got told to class the bleed that i had on the 15th as a period so now i'm waiting to ovulate and start again, thanks girls but i will still be here if you need me


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Annamumof2 said:


> well looks like i'm out because i got told to class the bleed that i had on the 15th as a period so now i'm waiting to ovulate and start again, thanks girls but i will still be here if you need me

aww no!! :hugs: new start new cycle !!!!!! what cd would you be now if you class it as AF?


----------



## Annamumof2

TTC#1Amanda said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well looks like i'm out because i got told to class the bleed that i had on the 15th as a period so now i'm waiting to ovulate and start again, thanks girls but i will still be here if you need me
> 
> aww no!! :hugs: new start new cycle !!!!!! what cd would you be now if you class it as AF?Click to expand...

22 now i think

so i'm now on a 47 day cycle if i class it as a AF


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

47 day jeez!!! i can bearly last my 30-31day cycle!!

your close to me im cd 19 tonight in 3hours im be cd20 near my O day i think.

hope this cycle alot clearer and easier less stressfull for you hun!


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww sorry to hear that Anna :(
Gotta keep a PMA for this month!

Thats what im doing, got a good feeling about this month :)


----------



## Annamumof2

TTC#1Amanda said:


> 47 day jeez!!! i can bearly last my 30-31day cycle!!
> 
> your close to me im cd 19 tonight in 3hours im be cd20 near my O day i think.
> 
> hope this cycle alot clearer and easier less stressfull for you hun!

thanks hun just alot been going on so i dunno if we are ttc now or not i will let you know soon


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> Awww sorry to hear that Anna :(
> Gotta keep a PMA for this month!
> 
> Thats what im doing, got a good feeling about this month :)

its alright hun just getting used to it now, i got this discharge with blood in it again so i dunno if this is a period or the one on the 15th was but i feel horrible today


----------



## Sarahcake

Its not nice to have to get used to though is it :(
I feel like i die a little inside every time i see a bfn. Me and my OH want a baby so badly that it just breaks our heart when nothings happening.

Chill out on the sofa today. watch some Jeremy Kyle and relax :D


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> Its not nice to have to get used to though is it :(
> I feel like i die a little inside every time i see a bfn. Me and my OH want a baby so badly that it just breaks our heart when nothings happening.
> 
> Chill out on the sofa today. watch some Jeremy Kyle and relax :D

i'm chilling listening to my i-pod on my speakers so i get the morning to relax with my music loud.

i just got over yesterday with crying and the stress and hubby arguing with me so i will rest for a bit and see what happens, i got my CBFM so hopefully that will tell me when im ovulating so it will help out more


----------



## Sarahcake

You got one of those then.
I been looking out for one on the cheap because at the moment i just cant juistify a £65 spend as much as i would like to.

I hope you and the hubby are ok hun x


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> You got one of those then.
> I been looking out for one on the cheap because at the moment i just cant juistify a £65 spend as much as i would like to.
> 
> I hope you and the hubby are ok hun x

the CBFM is £99, but you can find it cheaper on ebay or amazon i got mine for about £50ish and got the sticks after i only started using it the day i got the bleed.


----------



## koala

Hi everyone...

Today I'm officially 2 weeks late...I should be ovulating in a new cycle by now, not still waiting for AF to show her ugly face :growlmad:
I guess I continue to hold on to the thought that there may still be hope and I've got a urine test at a lab set for Monday if the wait continues till then...

Anna, about that 'bleeding'...do you mind telling me what it was like? around my cd19 I got a discharge that lasted about 4 days and it was very light and brownish in colour...Could it be the same situation?

Keep thinking positive girls :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Annamumof2 said:


> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well looks like i'm out because i got told to class the bleed that i had on the 15th as a period so now i'm waiting to ovulate and start again, thanks girls but i will still be here if you need me
> 
> aww no!! :hugs: new start new cycle !!!!!! what cd would you be now if you class it as AF?Click to expand...
> 
> 22 now i think
> 
> so i'm now on a 47 day cycle if i class it as a AFClick to expand...

hi anna

im on my late 49cd i no how you feel :(

exsept iv had no period since 25 of september im late late over due my AF i tested last week BFN..im fed up emotional and tired and feel soo run down im actually not bovered anymore..im not testing as im sick to death with BFN last week was the last punch..cant take no more of the BFN. :nope: xx


----------



## Annamumof2

babydeabreu said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well looks like i'm out because i got told to class the bleed that i had on the 15th as a period so now i'm waiting to ovulate and start again, thanks girls but i will still be here if you need me
> 
> aww no!! :hugs: new start new cycle !!!!!! what cd would you be now if you class it as AF?Click to expand...
> 
> 22 now i think
> 
> so i'm now on a 47 day cycle if i class it as a AFClick to expand...
> 
> hi anna
> 
> im on my late 49cd i no how you feel :(
> 
> exsept iv had no period since 25 of september im late late over due my AF i tested last week BFN..im fed up emotional and tired and feel soo run down im actually not bovered anymore..im not testing as im sick to death with BFN last week was the last punch..cant take no more of the BFN. :nope: xxClick to expand...

its just driving me mad so im just ignoring it now and if i bleed then i bleed i will just keep wearing a towel so then it dont ruin my knickers and i will BD when i feel like it now.

ive gone without it for a month so i aint bothered.


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww anna im sorry :( :hugs: here if u wanna talk


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> awwwww anna im sorry :( :hugs: here if u wanna talk

come on MSN if you can and i will tell you what happend


----------



## RedRose19

hun im sorry, im just going to college i will be back by 1.. will u be here then?? :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> hun im sorry, im just going to college i will be back by 1.. will u be here then?? :hugs:

i think i'm not sure yet, i dunno if i'm up to seeing mum and dad today or not i was surpost to meet them to pay mum more money for giving us the money to get a new car but i might pay her at weekend


----------



## babydeabreu

aww i no sweet you must be feeling shity too :(

lets hope it all works out soon yeah :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## cheerios

Hihi, 
I´ve been secretly stalking this thread.... Oh boy.... I can´t stand the missing AFs. And I can´t wait for my next appt at the gynae next wednesday. If she tells me to wait again (after 4 months of no AF), I think I´ll just scream at her. I sooo need to get Clomid or something! Geez, why are the doctors in Germany so useless.


----------



## babydeabreu

cheerios the docs in germany in england there all the same. parm you off with some tablets and thats it..totally useless haha

4 months with out AF geez hun i though i was bad...you win :growlmad: 

hope you get it sorted soon...i dont no what id do if i was nearly for months with no AF.

What did the doc say to you b4? did she run n e test? :wacko:


----------



## beany_baby

i'm now 4 days late i did a test this morning negative! should i give up on this month and wait for AF to show?? xx


----------



## futureM2be

OK I'm so confused.
I've been out of BCP since may and been TTC since july. I've always had 28-30 cycle. Usually I have some spotting the day before and next day AF arrive. This month I have tested at 26 and had bfn and at 30 not any sign of AF so tested again and had bfn afain. But since late day 30 (I'm on 32 today) I've had some spotting but not a lot just a spot on patielinner for the day(sorry if TMI). Usully I have some spotting (more than this) and it start a few hour after. It's been like that for 2 days now. 
We don't use ov. kit so I think I might have ov. late.
Why can't it be simple.


----------



## Klandagi

I'm technically on CD 32 of an average 30 day cycle. I haen't tested yet but I think I will either today or tomorrow. We'll see. No sign of AF AT ALL. No tinges to the CM or anything else... Still holding out here and sending babydust to everyone. Don't fret. There's been stories of women not getting a BFP until they're 6 weeks in or more!


----------



## crossroads

Are any of you late people temping?


----------



## gina8177

beany_baby said:


> i'm now 4 days late i did a test this morning negative! should i give up on this month and wait for AF to show?? xx

I wouldn't give up hope yet... I just got my BFP at 13 days late. I even had negative bloods at 5 days late.


----------



## sma1588

futureM2be said:


> OK I'm so confused.
> I've been out of BCP since may and been TTC since july. I've always had 28-30 cycle. Usually I have some spotting the day before and next day AF arrive. This month I have tested at 26 and had bfn and at 30 not any sign of AF so tested again and had bfn afain. But since late day 30 (I'm on 32 today) I've had some spotting but not a lot just a spot on patielinner for the day(sorry if TMI). Usully I have some spotting (more than this) and it start a few hour after. It's been like that for 2 days now.
> We don't use ov. kit so I think I might have ov. late.
> Why can't it be simple.

same thing here hun, usually i spot the first day light to a dark/heavy spot then like a day or so still dark but with red in it then just spotting the next. sometimes its 2 days with red but thats it. this time i hit day 54 and just spotted not even enough for a pantyliner. ive had bad cramps and a headache the last 3 days and no period. hmmm implantation maybe?


----------



## beany_baby

gina8177 said:


> beany_baby said:
> 
> 
> i'm now 4 days late i did a test this morning negative! should i give up on this month and wait for AF to show?? xx
> 
> I wouldn't give up hope yet... I just got my BFP at 13 days late. I even had negative bloods at 5 days late.Click to expand...


Thankyou for your reply o gosh! waiting for aunt flo is beggining to feel like waiting for a bus haha! Congratulations on BFP :D xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

gina8177 said:


> beany_baby said:
> 
> 
> i'm now 4 days late i did a test this morning negative! should i give up on this month and wait for AF to show?? xx
> 
> I wouldn't give up hope yet... I just got my BFP at 13 days late. I even had negative bloods at 5 days late.Click to expand...

my bloods was negative the doctor said my HCG was 0 so i am not pregnant, and the doctor said she wanted to repeat it but she told me to count my light few hour bleed as a period.

if i didnt count it as a bleed then i would be 2 weeks late today, but all the symtoms have died now


----------



## Crypto1976

gina8177 said:


> beany_baby said:
> 
> 
> i'm now 4 days late i did a test this morning negative! should i give up on this month and wait for AF to show?? xx
> 
> I wouldn't give up hope yet... I just got my BFP at 13 days late. I even had negative bloods at 5 days late.Click to expand...

Amazing news!!! Congrats!!! H&H 9 mths!!! XXXXXXX:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG Gina! That's amazing! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## babydeabreu

gina8177 said:


> beany_baby said:
> 
> 
> i'm now 4 days late i did a test this morning negative! should i give up on this month and wait for AF to show?? xx
> 
> I wouldn't give up hope yet... I just got my BFP at 13 days late. I even had negative bloods at 5 days late.Click to expand...


whooop whoop thats great news gina :happydance:

im 13 days late but i aint testing untill next week as testin and getting BFN is just to much id ruther be late late then test as i dont wana stress the other half either :)

but greatnews...sonice to hear that people are getting good news .............................. 


over the moon for you xx


----------



## beany_baby

i'm going to test in again in about a week then! Thanks for the help xx


----------



## beany_baby

meh witch got me this afternoon! never mind leaast its start of my cycle and i can start trying again soon :D xx


----------



## gina8177

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! Sending lots of baby dust!

Anna - when did you get your bloods? Mine were done when I was 5 days late and they were negative. At that point the dr who took them told me I was definitely out, and they turned out to be wrong.

Beany - sorry to hear about AF, best of luck this cycle!


----------



## Annamumof2

gina8177 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone! Sending lots of baby dust!
> 
> Anna - when did you get your bloods? Mine were done when I was 5 days late and they were negative. At that point the dr who took them told me I was definitely out, and they turned out to be wrong.
> 
> Beany - sorry to hear about AF, best of luck this cycle!

i took them monday i would of been 10 days late i think and wednesday i got the results


----------



## RedRose19

okkkkkkkk im back from the doctors.. i have some bad news... and some good news.... bad news is they didn do bloods :dohh: the nurse who does the bloods was out grrrrrrrr but the doctor still wanted to see me, the goooooooood news is she did a pelvic exam and said my uterus is def swollen :happydance: and very well could have a bean growing in there :happydance:
im trying not to get excited cuz im bleeding and well... you know...

so ive been sent to get my bloods done in the city 2mor by a doc i never met b4.. kinda nervous also they will test me for pcos... 
they need to make sure my numbers are going up to confirm a growing bean... etc and if they are then i will have a scan to see A if there is a bean in there and B to see if i have pcos... but that could be next week by the time the bloods get back etc etc... 

so meh.. im abit more hopefull but still unsure.. :wacko:

how is everyone doing :D


----------



## babydeabreu

hey babyhopes...geez what a frustrating day for you...i dont no weather to be thrilled for you or confused for you :) my fingers are crossed and pray that you have a lil bambino growing...:thumbup::happydance:

im still waiting and waiting for witch to arrive, as i said earlier...i tested last week got a BFN so im just thinking im late......i no my hgc levels could have been low but im just not ready for another hey YOU GOT A BIG FAT NO again :nope:

iv spoke to hubby and he even agrees not to JINX it..hes soo badly wanting a bambino like mee that i think hes worried im not either..i think hes looking ever day to see if witch has arrived cos hes so used to bfn aswell...

i hope all goes well tomorrow and you get the news you want... xxx :hugs: xx


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww thanks hun :hugs: i really hope this is your cycle :hugs: sending u some very lucky irish dust :D :dust:

im so nervous about 2mor.. david cant come with me :( but its ok my mom is gonna come :D


----------



## gina8177

Good luck babyhopes!!! This sounds promising!


----------



## RedRose19

omg hun!!! i just realised your preggers!! omg congrats!!!!!!!! :happydance: im so happy when did u test?? how late were u??


----------



## gina8177

Thanks! I tested yesterday morning and found out, it was crazy because my bloods were negative from last week and I convinced I was out. I only tested to confirm I wasn't preggers so I could sort out my h1n1 vaccine! I was 13 days late when I got my positive urine!


----------



## sma1588

goodl uck babyhopes and congrats gina! hoping my bfp comes soon. i think i will go monday for the bloods monday but going to go get some hpts today after i take a nap.
good luck girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koala

Congratulations Gina and Best of Luck Babyhopes!

I'm out...17 days of anxious waiting has ended in an ugly red witch...I feel miserable...I know - at least it's the beginning of a new cycle but this is definitely not an easy path to take...


----------



## mommywishes

Today is the day AF is supposed to show her ugly face, so far no sign of her. FX!!! But I got 2 :bfn: :growlmad: yesterday.....so I don't know. Not really any symptoms for anything. I feel pretty normal. :( So I guess that witch will show and we will try again next month.


----------



## RedRose19

ladies.......... :happydance: i got my :bfp: today


----------



## mommywishes

Yay!! Babyhopes sooo happy for you!:kiss: Now more :dust: for us all~!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks for all your support ladies :hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## sma1588

YAY!!!!!!!!!! babyhopes so all that was implantation then, im still getting bfn but i will go for bloods brobly mon or tues whatever my doc sends in. huge congrats!!!!!!!!
send some baby dust my way!!!!! but if it doesnt happen this month i guess its ok so i can have my exploritory done


----------



## gina8177

Congrats babyhopes I am so excited for you!!! What a couple of weeks!


----------



## Annamumof2

well done babyhope glad to see your doing well

i'm still here confused as gina said shes had bloods negative but a wee test posative im worried incase thats happend to me.


----------



## LauraLy

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies.......... :happydance: i got my :bfp: today

OMG!!!! YAY!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks lauraly and welcome :flower:


----------



## LauraLy

awww thanks babyhope!:blush:
reading your post hit home for me. i am on my 2nd cycle of ttc and am confused.:wacko: i usually have a 26-28 day cycle and am currently on cd 30 (14dpo). i spotted just a bit of brownish cm wed (11dpo) then nothing for 2 days. took a hpt this morning and of course it was :bfn: :cry: soon after i discovered really light pink blood mixed with a watery cm (sorry if tmi)... and it seems to be tapering off. :shrug:
so i appreciate reading your story...still gives me a glimmer of hope- where i feel there is none:nope: trying to hang in there... think i will test again the beginning of the week- unless :witch: gets me first!
so thank you and thanks for the welcome!:winkwink:


----------



## Parkep

Hey ladies! i am officially 3 days late, my cycle is usually 29-31 days 31 being the max. well its now day 34, im driving my self batty! There is no pregancy symptoms other than being tired all the time. My boobs hurt a week ago for a week but thats stopped. I have no symptoms that the AF is coming either, im going nuts :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

LauraLy said:


> awww thanks babyhope!:blush:
> reading your post hit home for me. i am on my 2nd cycle of ttc and am confused.:wacko: i usually have a 26-28 day cycle and am currently on cd 30 (14dpo). i spotted just a bit of brownish cm wed (11dpo) then nothing for 2 days. took a hpt this morning and of course it was :bfn: :cry: soon after i discovered really light pink blood mixed with a watery cm (sorry if tmi)... and it seems to be tapering off. :shrug:
> so i appreciate reading your story...still gives me a glimmer of hope- where i feel there is none:nope: trying to hang in there... think i will test again the beginning of the week- unless :witch: gets me first!
> so thank you and thanks for the welcome!:winkwink:

hun dont give up hope.. i totally understand how u feel... i mean i got all my dates wrong :haha: i dated like nearly a whole cycle later than i thought :wacko: also i didn get a positive test for agesssssss and dont worry about tmi :haha: there is no such thing when ttc... lol

well i had similar bleeding and am preggers so keep the faith... :hugs: im concidering after a cycle like what u had to call my baby faith if i have a girl lol!!
annnyyywayyy what i mean is... your not out till the :witch: shows


----------



## RedRose19

Parkep said:


> Hey ladies! i am officially 3 days late, my cycle is usually 29-31 days 31 being the max. well its now day 34, im driving my self batty! There is no pregancy symptoms other than being tired all the time. My boobs hurt a week ago for a week but thats stopped. I have no symptoms that the AF is coming either, im going nuts :wacko:

i hope u get that bfp :hugs: did u test?


----------



## Parkep

babyhopes10 said:


> Parkep said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! i am officially 3 days late, my cycle is usually 29-31 days 31 being the max. well its now day 34, im driving my self batty! There is no pregancy symptoms other than being tired all the time. My boobs hurt a week ago for a week but thats stopped. I have no symptoms that the AF is coming either, im going nuts :wacko:
> 
> i hope u get that bfp :hugs: did u test?Click to expand...

oh yah forgot to add that didnt i?
I tested on thursday big fat :bfn: been scared
to test since then i think ill test monday


----------



## RedRose19

ohhhhh ermm well i think it cud of been early... :hugs: :dust: for your next test i hope u get two bright lines!!! :D


----------



## Parkep

babyhopes10 said:


> ohhhhh ermm well i think it cud of been early... :hugs: :dust: for your next test i hope u get two bright lines!!! :D

I hope it was too early too thanks hun congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :D it was a shock... being on cd 45 b4 i got my bfp confirmed was soooo hard lol my last cycle was 100 days lol... 

im sorry about your loss :cry: i had a m/c too in march :hugs:


----------



## Parkep

babyhopes10 said:
 

> thanks :D it was a shock... being on cd 45 b4 i got my bfp confirmed was soooo hard lol my last cycle was 100 days lol...
> 
> im sorry about your loss :cry: i had a m/c too in march :hugs:

Thank you was very hard, sorry to hear about your loss as well :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

well is there any girls still late? i might be still one of them i am not sure any more what with worried incase the bloods last time was wrong i heard the CBFM sticks can pick up pregnancy and well i keep getting a second faint line when im not even due to ovulate yet so im so confused.


----------



## babydeabreu

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies.......... :happydance: i got my :bfp: today

babyhopes that wicked news........im soo thrilled for you WHOOP WHOOP ahhh im well happy for you hun....

how you feeling excited? going crazy? lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: whoop xxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies im still late 15 days late :( and still waiting.........im so worried to test..dreading that bfn :(

the only symptom iv got is i keep getting - lil cramps..i dont no weather thats a late late witch coming through or my body stretching for the bean...im going crazy..im feeling so emotional and keep getting upset over nothing... whats wrong with mee im like a big :baby: haha


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: have u tested??


----------



## Pixie19

I'M LATE!!!!! Hellooooo! :happydance: 

5 Days today! If im preg i will be 5 weeks!! and its my 5th Cycle TTC 
I'm testing today! Hoping 5 is my lucky number :happydance: 

Got no symptoms and a few symptoms at the same time lol, they're symptoms...But could be AF iygwim :) Ahhh im excited/scared/nervous/excited/excited Hahaha x


----------



## babydeabreu

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks hun :hugs: have u tested??

nope not tested yet babyhopes im crapping myself..you wanner do it for me seen as you got the good luck :) haha

im goner test tomorrow as im 15 days late making me snappy frustrated emotional and annoying 2wards my partner :) xx

lets say i was preg would having hardly no signs what so ever be right? or it is im just having a ruther long arse cycle :( hummmmm confused.com xx


----------



## Pixie19

Oh and also on the 5's we had our 5 year anniversary this cycle on my OV date!!! 

Good luck to everyone else on this thread and congrats to all with :bfp:'s :dust: x


----------



## mel marmoss

Pixie19 said:


> Oh and also on the 5's we had our 5 year anniversary this cycle on my OV date!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else on this thread and congrats to all with :bfp:'s :dust: x

omg! pixie your so good not to have tested yet i'm also 5 days late and have tested every day since af was due but been getting :bfn: wont lose hope til :witch: gets me fx for you.x


----------



## heather1986

New to this forum have been on a few others and no exactly the feelings your all going through with being late my last period was 79 days ago 28th August. Since them i have been bloated, with frequent vomitting i have spent more money on HPTs than i should have so i've gave up buying them now. I did spot but this wasnt till this month i spotted on 3 seperate days which i knew was def not AF as i get hit bad with AF every month before this every 28 days like clockwork for at least a year. I started vomitting more last few days on the first day of spotting i was vomitting from 6am up till about 12pm. Following days it got better i have no flu symptoms, so dont think this was flu related. Have had hormone tests at doctors my hormones are fine thyroid is fine no PCOS. Also suffering breast tenderness sometimes far to sensitive to touch, lower back pain, increase in breast size, gaining weight, drinking tea (may sound strange but havent drank this since i was a toddler) increased appetite, mild headaches, alot of early nights, and waking up during night to pee. I did have a blood test well over a month ago now but now being asked to wait a further 5 weeks before they will do anything else in the hope AF shows her ugly face. I'm fed up waiting tbh i would rather be told i am or i'm def not and AF to show up so i can start tracking again as this last couple of months have thrown me off. Me and my partner want to concieve in the next couple of months as he is due to go to Afghanistan again in March or could be brought forward earlier with the way things are going, and he will be away for 6 or 7 months.


----------



## RedRose19

omg ladies!!!!!!!!! :test: please LOL i cant stand it lol i need to know lmao!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pixie19

I've got 2 Poundland strip tests....Too scared to test! Just been to my mums and had a little cry which came from nowhere....Im so convinced im not but then i have that little voice saying 'maybe you are'......Not that i hear voices or anything LOL! Omg what am i going on about?! Im not a loon i promise....


----------



## heather1986

i know what you mean about the little voices they aint necessarily little voices its your own thoughts. You cant get it out of your head


----------



## sma1588

i know what u mean to pixie


----------



## Franki83

hi girls, im joining in, technically, yesterday, like clockwork i should have started spotting, and today full flow, there is nothing, nada, zilch. 
im trying to remain really positive even tho im only 11DPO (short luteal phase)
FF is telling me tomorrow morning to test if af still not here, and i think im deffos gonna test from chemists in morning if it isnt here by then.
i would love nothing more for the witch to stay away and to finally get my BFP after 13 of trying


----------



## Annamumof2

welcome new girls to the thread and lets hope your not here waiting too long for that BFP

i'm having yet another blood test today if i can get to the lab to have it done, i have a cold so i might not be able to go but if i go then i will get the results back on wednesday so fingers crossed the last bloods was wrong and this one will show i am pregnant, as my back is hurting me and i'm frightend to take my painkillers because i dont think i can take them while pregnant.


----------



## Sarahcake

Babyhopes ive just seen your BFP post!!!
Congratulations hun thats awesome!!

Right on to read the rest of the thread haha!


----------



## Sarahcake

ovulation day today...
When do i start the wait to test? After today?
Im new to this whole planning around ovulation thing lol i was just having sex and hoping for the best before!


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> ovulation day today...
> When do i start the wait to test? After today?
> Im new to this whole planning around ovulation thing lol i was just having sex and hoping for the best before!

have you thought about OPKs to see if you are ovulating? or you can BD every other day

for testing did you mean to see if your pregnant? i would wait till the day your due on and if OPK test about 2pm i got told


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive not tried OPK's i dont have the first clue of where i would get them from lol

Ive just calculated 14 days from the beginning of my last period so roughly should be today. 
Sorry if that sounds nieve lol like i say, im new to this all.

Yeah by testing i meant that do i have to wait 2 weeks after today before i test now?


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> Ive not tried OPK's i dont have the first clue of where i would get them from lol
> 
> Ive just calculated 14 days from the beginning of my last period so roughly should be today.
> Sorry if that sounds nieve lol like i say, im new to this all.
> 
> Yeah by testing i meant that do i have to wait 2 weeks after today before i test now?

wait till your due the period and if she doesnt show up then the next day test, but BD like mad for the next few days.

fingers crossed for ya


----------



## jenwigan

16DPO.... AF was due on the 6th been testing since and got BFN's :( xx


----------



## Annamumof2

jenwigan said:


> 16DPO.... AF was due on the 6th been testing since and got BFN's :( xx

if there is nothing by say next monday maybe go see your GP? they might do some bloods as there more senative then the HPTs


----------



## jenwigan

think i might a took me last test this morning and going to resit from testing untill thursday which will be a full week late. then book in with docs for next week if still no af. hate this wait because it gets you more excited when your late then when you get that BFN :(:( xx


----------



## x_Emsy_x

jenwigan said:


> think i might a took me last test this morning and going to resit from testing untill thursday which will be a full week late. then book in with docs for next week if still no af. hate this wait because it gets you more excited when your late then when you get that BFN :(:( xx

thats exactly how i feel :( with my son i only showed positive at 5 weeks but was having signs at 2 weeks. So this time round now being 3 days late i am oo scared to test as i would rather feel in limbo than disappointed :( :( :( hope we get our BFPs soon :hugs:


----------



## jenwigan

with my litte girl i got a :bfp: at 4 days before af was due. so fustrating! yep defontly fx for every1! and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for every 1 xx


----------



## babydeabreu

well morning ladies......after 15 days iv just noticed that iv got a tiny wee lil brown blood *spot* come through....but after 15 days late your'd of thought that id be heavy and why is it brown not red? i tested bout 3 hours ago got a BFN again...no suprise there.. im gutted totally deverstated :( :cry:

but like you girls i keep getting a voice telling me its wrong cos of the brown spot ...am i really going crazy? am i just not pregnant and my mind telling me i am cos i wish i was? 

but 15days late BFN and now today tiny tiny and i mean tiny brown blood spots? is that normal

ill have to see how it goes want i to see it its a cycle or just a bloody pain messing around hormones :(


----------



## babydeabreu

another thing is we had :sex: late last night..would that bring on this spotting and would that affect the test in n e way?

i dont mean to sound thick just my mind is in over drive :(


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, Well I'm day 65ish of the cycle and still no AF I have been having some funny twinges on my left hand side. The last time I poas a week ago it was a BFN. I have to wait to hear from my doctor wednesday morning. I don't think there is any hope of a BFP I'd be kidding myself thinking otherwise


----------



## RedRose19

babydeabreu said:


> well morning ladies......after 15 days iv just noticed that iv got a tiny wee lil brown blood *spot* come through....but after 15 days late your'd of thought that id be heavy and why is it brown not red? i tested bout 3 hours ago got a BFN again...no suprise there.. im gutted totally deverstated :( :cry:
> 
> but like you girls i keep getting a voice telling me its wrong cos of the brown spot ...am i really going crazy? am i just not pregnant and my mind telling me i am cos i wish i was?
> 
> but 15days late BFN and now today tiny tiny and i mean tiny brown blood spots? is that normal
> 
> ill have to see how it goes want i to see it its a cycle or just a bloody pain messing around hormones :(

hun i was spotting and even had red blood and im preggers.. the test wouldnt show up preg.. i had to go get a blod test done.. you can spot in early pregnancy.. due to implantation.., BD, the vomb stretching.. and also sometimes you can spot when AF would of been due... 

good luck i hope your get that bfp soon :hugs: follow your instincs.. :winkwink:


----------



## XxkayleighxX

hey girls i fort i would join in am 6 days late am hoping for a BFP sooo much crongrats to babyhope!! how many days late were u b4 u got a BFP?


----------



## XxkayleighxX

hey girls i fort i wud join in am 6 days late am tested 2 days ago and got a BFN am gonna test agen 2moz n c wot happens so am keepin my fingers crossed, congrats babyhope!! and all the other girls wiv BFP how late were u girls b4 gettin a BFP?


----------



## Annamumof2

well had my bloods done yesterday so got to wait till tomorrow to get the results.


----------



## Christel

I waited for AF, but I think she skipped this month. Since I have problems ovulating, my GYNO prescribed Clomid to me (getting ready to start month one). And I'm pretty sure I'm Oing today! On my own! Woot! I guess AF isn't just two weeks late...she's taking the month off, I think...


----------



## babydeabreu

Christel said:


> I waited for AF, but I think she skipped this month. Since I have problems ovulating, my GYNO prescribed Clomid to me (getting ready to start month one). And I'm pretty sure I'm Oing today! On my own! Woot! I guess AF isn't just two weeks late...she's taking the month off, I think...

hope your ok hun :)

mind decided to take a month off...its horrible :nope: 

but good luck if your Oing lets hope the clomid helps and things turn out wicked for you :) xx


----------



## Sarahcake

ladies i have a question for you, you may find it a bit tmi though so i apologise!

Me and the other half did our bi daily session of :sex: last night, all was well went to bed.
Woke up this morning, went to the loo and found an incredible about of lightly opaque discarge, slightly between cream and clear.
There was lots and lots of it. This is something thats never happened to me before now so i dont know what it is!

Help me someone lol!!


----------



## emz87

could it be his sperm?mixed with normal discharge? i keep having period pains with loads of discharge sometimes its quite thick and v creamy looking??i haven had a period since the 20th of august how late does that make me? i cant even be bothered to work it out anymore lol


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> ladies i have a question for you, you may find it a bit tmi though so i apologise!
> 
> Me and the other half did our bi daily session of :sex: last night, all was well went to bed.
> Woke up this morning, went to the loo and found an incredible about of lightly opaque discarge, slightly between cream and clear.
> There was lots and lots of it. This is something thats never happened to me before now so i dont know what it is!
> 
> Help me someone lol!!

its so do with the sperm hun ive seen this and just ignored it and move on, its nothing to worry about.


----------



## mandasamone89

I'm 10 days late and have taken 2 tests already, both neg. I read something on the internet that said home pregnancy tests are fairly accurate, is this true? I've never been this late before, and I'm driving myself crazy. Could I still be pregnant and my test neg?? I'm going to the doctor on Thursday, should I ask for a blood test?


----------



## babydeabreu

mandasamone89 said:


> I'm 10 days late and have taken 2 tests already, both neg. I read something on the internet that said home pregnancy tests are fairly accurate, is this true? I've never been this late before, and I'm driving myself crazy. Could I still be pregnant and my test neg?? I'm going to the doctor on Thursday, should I ask for a blood test?

hey mandasamone

corse there a chance that you could be pregnant...your hgc levels could be low. if not then just your period is late. leave it for another 48hrs then test again..other wize go doctors :)


----------



## coco july

hey girls can i join too????i'm 11 days late and have a test what times best cause i really just wanna run up them stairs and do it right now :) x x


----------



## Franki83

hey girls im deffos joining this thread!!!!! thank god im not on my own, lol. 
i am currently 13DPO n 3 days late, lol, but just to amuse myself iv got some ic sticks coming in morning, lol. £4.38 for 25 off amazon, lol.
iv already tested and bfn, so i think thats why i ordered the sensitive tests, lol


----------



## gina8177

mandasamone89 said:


> I'm 10 days late and have taken 2 tests already, both neg. I read something on the internet that said home pregnancy tests are fairly accurate, is this true? I've never been this late before, and I'm driving myself crazy. Could I still be pregnant and my test neg?? I'm going to the doctor on Thursday, should I ask for a blood test?

I would request a blood test, I didn't get a positive urine test until I was 13 days late. I had a negative at 11 days late and didn't test at 12 days.

Good luck!


----------



## gina8177

Annamumof2 said:


> well had my bloods done yesterday so got to wait till tomorrow to get the results.


Good luck Anna, I'm sending lots of juju your way!!!

Here's hoping everyone gets their BFPs soon!


----------



## Sarahcake

omg is that really the answer!!?!
God im enbarressed now :S *blushes!* 
Never had that before thats all, made me worry a bit!

im gonna go and hide myself in a shame filled hole for a bit....


----------



## sma1588

well just got back from a nurse visit and they did a urine test and it came up neg. but had me fill out his paper asking when my last cycle was and i had put that it was 9-8-09 and they asked if i had spotting or anything and i said yes very very light for 2 days and they said they count that as a new cycle....... how the hell do you count that as a new cycle????????????????? they didnt even send me for bloods either. well i guess i will find out for sure when i have my apt. b4 my lapos. good luck girls


----------



## Parkep

Hey ladies well i guess i dont belong on this thread anymore 
i got my :bfp: YAY :happydance: i wish heaps and heaps of 
:dust: for you all! 

I am currently 5 days late and just got my positive today! 
PMA to you all :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

yay parkep congrats!!!!! time to get the sticky bean glue out!!!!


----------



## Parkep

sma1588 said:


> yay parkep congrats!!!!! time to get the sticky bean glue out!!!!

hahaaha i wish there was such a thing!!! i would buy it by the gallon!


----------



## Zoe_puppy

Hi! can I join? Im really only one day late but i have no symptoms of af. im too scared to test as I was testing way too early and keept getting BFN.. so now im waiting until im really past the point that af could show up. my cycles are really really regular so hopefully this is it! I always start af on a sunday or a monday so if i can hold out until tomorrow i will feel more confident, right now im checking for every sign that it might be a late af !! its driving me crazy


----------



## gina8177

Congrats Parkep!


----------



## Annamumof2

mandasamone89 said:


> I'm 10 days late and have taken 2 tests already, both neg. I read something on the internet that said home pregnancy tests are fairly accurate, is this true? I've never been this late before, and I'm driving myself crazy. Could I still be pregnant and my test neg?? I'm going to the doctor on Thursday, should I ask for a blood test?

i got told that bloods are more senative then the HPT i would ask for bloods to put your mind at rest and good luck


----------



## Annamumof2

coco july said:


> hey girls can i join too????i'm 11 days late and have a test what times best cause i really just wanna run up them stairs and do it right now :) x x

as long as you can hold your wee in for 4 hours you can do it then


----------



## Annamumof2

gina8177 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well had my bloods done yesterday so got to wait till tomorrow to get the results.
> 
> 
> Good luck Anna, I'm sending lots of juju your way!!!
> 
> Here's hoping everyone gets their BFPs soon!Click to expand...

thanks hun i should find out by 9:20 today so if it changes from last time i will let people know


----------



## Annamumof2

Parkep said:


> Hey ladies well i guess i dont belong on this thread anymore
> i got my :bfp: YAY :happydance: i wish heaps and heaps of
> :dust: for you all!
> 
> I am currently 5 days late and just got my positive today!
> PMA to you all :hugs:

congrats hun and fingers crossed for a super sticky


----------



## babydeabreu

Parkep said:


> Hey ladies well i guess i dont belong on this thread anymore
> i got my :bfp: YAY :happydance: i wish heaps and heaps of
> :dust: for you all!
> 
> I am currently 5 days late and just got my positive today!
> PMA to you all :hugs:


thats fantastic news..weelll done to you hunnie :happydance:

over the moon for you..wishing you all the joys in you 9months and onwards :) xx


----------



## gina8177

Annamumof2 said:


> thanks hun i should find out by 9:20 today so if it changes from last time i will let people know

Good luck! I hope it is really good news!!! :hugs:


----------



## Crypto1976

Yes waiting here for the outcome! X


----------



## babydeabreu

babyhopes10 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> well morning ladies......after 15 days iv just noticed that iv got a tiny wee lil brown blood *spot* come through....but after 15 days late your'd of thought that id be heavy and why is it brown not red? i tested bout 3 hours ago got a BFN again...no suprise there.. im gutted totally deverstated :( :cry:
> 
> but like you girls i keep getting a voice telling me its wrong cos of the brown spot ...am i really going crazy? am i just not pregnant and my mind telling me i am cos i wish i was?
> 
> but 15days late BFN and now today tiny tiny and i mean tiny brown blood spots? is that normal
> 
> ill have to see how it goes want i to see it its a cycle or just a bloody pain messing around hormones :(
> 
> 
> 
> hun i was spotting and even had red blood and im preggers.. the test wouldnt show up preg.. i had to go get a blod test done.. you can spot in early pregnancy.. due to implantation.., BD, the vomb stretching.. and also sometimes you can spot when AF would of been due...
> 
> good luck i hope your get that bfp soon :hugs: follow your instincs.. :winkwink:Click to expand...

 hi ya hunnie :) hows you feeling? on top of the world by anychance? lol :happydance:

me AF decided to just be 15days late play with my mind and then stop for couple of days to now as my partner said today'someones been shot in the toilet' haha im glad hes finding humor from it lol but im gutted but hey just goner have to keep trying and trying and trying like i dont stop trying and trying and trying :wacko:


my time will hopfuly come very soon..other wize im goner go killing people lolol 

hope your having fun with hubby and enjoying the growth of your baby...you have a bean growing inside you bet it feels strange but wonderul for you :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## mommywishes

Soo frustrating......I have taken 4 hpt's and all :bfn: :growlmad: I normally have 27 day cycles and this is day 32, so that makes me 4 days late. Do you think it can still be too early for a :bfp:? I have been ttc for 6 months now and I am getting tired of being dissapointed everytime that :witch: shows.


----------



## gina8177

mommywishes said:


> Soo frustrating......I have taken 4 hpt's and all :bfn: :growlmad: I normally have 27 day cycles and this is day 32, so that makes me 4 days late. Do you think it can still be too early for a :bfp:? I have been ttc for 6 months now and I am getting tired of being dissapointed everytime that :witch: shows.

Your not out till AF shows! This was my 6th month and I didn't get a positive urine test until I was 13 days late! Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## babydeabreu

mommywishes said:


> Soo frustrating......I have taken 4 hpt's and all :bfn: :growlmad: I normally have 27 day cycles and this is day 32, so that makes me 4 days late. Do you think it can still be too early for a :bfp:? I have been ttc for 6 months now and I am getting tired of being dissapointed everytime that :witch: shows.


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

of course its still to early...you can be 2weeks and still have low hcg levels to be shown :bfp::shrug:

keep possitive thoughts going and worrie what you goner do when you c that:bfp: haha :)

if:witch: shows her face then :grr::gun::gun: will think bout that if it happeneds :)

test test :test::test::test: couple of more days xxxx


----------



## tryingfor#1

Im 1-3 days late. My cycles are different. My breast are in so much pain. Taking a shower this morning almost brought me to a lil tear wen i washed them. i have been ttc for a year. i dont know what to this last visit from AF was oct 12-oct 17. Im not sure what it could be. Im just going to wait and see if AF does show up


----------



## his_belle

AF was due Monday, so if she doesn't show by the end of today I am 3 days late!
Hoping for my :bfp:
Just want to know either way, though!!!


----------



## emz87

i think af is on her way wich is brill news for me as i havent seen her since August.Im hoping this month will be our month as id be testing a day before my birthday and a bfp would be a perfect present!


----------



## his_belle

best of luck, emz87!!


----------



## tryingfor#1

Hi ladies.
im 1-2 days later. My cycles are usually 28-30 days. last af was 10-12-09 to 10-17-09. Not sure if I should test right away or give it some time. If so how much time?


----------



## his_belle

try wait a few more days. I am going to try test again on Saturday if AF is still awol.


----------



## tryingfor#1

yea i think im going to.


----------



## his_belle

crossing fingers for you, tryingfor#1!
:hugs:


----------



## mandasamone89

being late makes me feel crazy. I've taken 4 tests now and they are ALL neg.. I've had no spotting but I've been cramping like I should start my period and I'm not. I even had a dream a couple of nights ago that I had already had the baby that I probably won't even have :( my appointment is tomorrow, but I'm already depressed because every time I go and test it's always a no. I want a little bundle of joy so badly. I'm already 11 days late. I want tomorrow to be here faster, but then again I don't want the bad news...


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi everyone..

I'm new to this group..I decided to jump on the bus with you ladies because i'm about 2 or 3 days late of my AF..She was suppose to come on last Monday the 9th and now it's Wednesday the 11th and no show of her. I took a $-tree test on Tuesday the 10th and of course neg. I should of known it may of been to early..And just because you know or read other women having their :bfp: the day after their period is late, it doesn't mean you will have the same results. 

I've been having the symptoms and i said to my self i wouldn't read into my sysmptoms..But this cycle I can't help it..The queesy sour stomach, peeing to much and cramps and tired all the time..

Let's see what happends ladies


----------



## tryingfor#1

My Af was also do to show on the ninth, and it is not here. Maybe we can go through this one together?:happydance:


----------



## tryingfor#1

thanks his_belle:happydance: crossing mine for you too.


----------



## his_belle

Dipar_Butt3 and Tryingfor#1!!
I was ALSO due on the 9th and :witch: is still a no-show!
I tested this morning again and still got a :bfn:

Waiting till Friday or Saturday to test again. 
When are you ladies going to test??
:hugs:


----------



## tryingfor#1

did you use first pee? I heard you shouldnt do that.. but i dont know if that is true or not. Read it somewhere online.


----------



## his_belle

I did use first morning urine.
It's the best to use, and it is when HGC is most concentrated in your pee, and easier for HPT to detect then.:D


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Tryingfor#1 and his_belle 

I wouldn't mind being buddies :happydance: since our cycles are the same...NO show of AF either and this is Wednesday the 11th- going on Thursday the 12th. So Im 15 going on to 16 dpo now.

I did my test with FMU and again I used the $-tree test and it was neg. But I thought I saw that other line...It was soooo faint...I just ruled it out as neg. And these symptoms are to noticeable to ignore. And I said I will not read into my symptoms. But having a late AF I can't help but to wonder...


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

And how do you add these things on your post? Like the tickers and all.


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm here and the test come back negative but i aint bothered about it no more, i got to count the 15th as a bleed so i guess we will see what happens to me


----------



## heycasey

anna... same here... I am counting my Oct. 10th bleeding as AF... so now I am on another cycle... 7DPO... fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jenwigan

still af hasnt showed up, was due on the 6th. tested again this morning with FMU and still :bfn: :(:( xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Morning ladies :)

hummm im abit confused now...

being 15 days LATE on my cycle to be on for 4 days only? monday i had brown spotting tuesday wednesday was normal bleed then today im off? 

why is the cycle playing games with me....doesnt the witch know im a woman have high emotions and mentally going crazy over TTC...so she decides to put a spell on me and play with my body like its fun? haha

tell you what :witch::growlmad: :trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble: im waiting for you hahaha

i know iv lost it.... 

so does that mean if im off to day its the start of another stressfull waiting 'O' day then going through all this waiting and thinking im late cos im BFP testing like a nimfooo :wohoo::rofl::rofl:

oh i love being me its great.....:nope::yipee:

have a great day xx


----------



## Crypto1976

Annamumof2 said:


> well i'm here and the test come back negative but i aint bothered about it no more, i got to count the 15th as a bleed so i guess we will see what happens to me

Good luck for this cycle. XX


----------



## emz87

babydeabreu i know exactly what you mean i havent had an af since august yesterday i had brown spotting then today i had some red blood its not that heavy tho and tbh i thought i was going to bleed loads when af finally showed her face i am having bad period pains though wich is a bit surreal as last year i was in hosp having my baby (well on sat) and the period pains feel like the contractions


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well i'm here and the test come back negative but i aint bothered about it no more, i got to count the 15th as a bleed so i guess we will see what happens to me
> 
> Good luck for this cycle. XXClick to expand...

thanks hun, i gues its just a track the ovulation down and BD like mad hehe we are having sex twice a day every saturday its amazing hehe


----------



## Crypto1976

Enjoy!


----------



## Annamumof2

Crypto1976 said:


> Enjoy!

ive got to try and read up on how to temp and stuff, i am willing to do anything ready for next cycle.

i've posted up asking help on temping


----------



## babydeabreu

emz87 said:


> babydeabreu i know exactly what you mean i havent had an af since august yesterday i had brown spotting then today i had some red blood its not that heavy tho and tbh i thought i was going to bleed loads when af finally showed her face i am having bad period pains though wich is a bit surreal as last year i was in hosp having my baby (well on sat) and the period pains feel like the contractions


its just sooooo frustrating isnt it emz :(

your emotions are like the worst thing ever when we go through this. i cant handle the emotions that come..then im stressed out cos i dont wana stress hubby out then i feel alown then im :cry::cry: for no reason then im like arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just wana baby trying and waiting is :shrug: upsetting me :( i no when baby is here it will be all worth it but why im at this end im banging my head against the wall..

sorry if i sound like a moany :baby:

just feeling so fedup and drained xxx


----------



## his_belle

Ok.
16DPO and STILL no Af. She was due on the 9th.
Took another test and got another :bfn:

I am getting so frustrated and despondent ladies!


----------



## babydeabreu

his_belle said:


> Ok.
> 16DPO and STILL no Af. She was due on the 9th.
> Took another test and got another :bfn:
> 
> I am getting so frustrated and despondent ladies!


hey hun :)

i think alot of us are at the moment..try stay possitive and keep trying :flower: 

:dust::dust::dust: for xxx


----------



## his_belle

babydeabreu said:


> his_belle said:
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 16DPO and STILL no Af. She was due on the 9th.
> Took another test and got another :bfn:
> 
> I am getting so frustrated and despondent ladies!
> 
> 
> hey hun :)
> 
> i think alot of us are at the moment..try stay possitive and keep trying :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: for xxxClick to expand...

thanks so much.
I am feeling much more positive. I think that I just woke up in a yucky mood and the bfn just came at the wrong time! hahah.

Sending much :dust: to all.


----------



## babydeabreu

isnt it just great being a woman of emotions? one minute your crying your eyes out the next your running round hyper happy then your irritated and annoyed at the smallest of things..

whoooop whooop to god for making womans emotions hahaha 

glad your feeling better today...i think when your so waiting for BFP and get a PFN its always goner play on our emotions. 

long as you keep trying...we will alll get there either with or with out treatment or help :)

:happydance::happydance:

oh and good morning..hope you all have a guuuuuuurrreat day :) xx


----------



## Annamumof2

so how many girls that joined here that are still here?


----------



## mommywishes

Still waiting...... I am currently on cd 36. My normal cycles are around 28-31 days. I have taken 5 hpts and all :bfn:! So I am not counting myself out until that ugly :witch: shows!!! 

:dust: to us all!!!! :af:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## enrisa

Mommywishes, did you have an infection, or had some medication this month? Maybe that´s why you are late. Hopefully you are preg though.

I´m on CD 32, cycles usually last 28 days. Got a BFN. But this month I had cystitis, and bad sore throat, so I have been on antibiotics. Maybe that´s why AF didn´t show yet.

Of course, I wish I was preg


----------



## Sarahcake

im still here :D
how are my lovely ladies doing?


----------



## tashalina

Im still here too, thats 11 days late now and several :bfn: later haha.

we are not out of the race until :af: shows and I am mixed emotions to whether I want her to come so at least i know and can get BD again, or stay away incase I am preg lol

:hug: to you all


----------



## jenwigan

well 10 days late now and stil :bfn:  wish af wud just turn up then i can carry on and no were i am hate being late like this xx


----------



## Sarahcake

i think i just passed ovulation by a few days but i am getting the most annoying cramping in my tummy like af pains but that is a looooong time away yet! wierd!


----------



## tashalina

ladies as this is my first month ttc, I am a bit clueless lol...if af does show now, do we take this cycle length to work out fertile dates next cycle or stick to the usual cycle lenth?? think I may just have to BD every other day from :af: finishing til I am due again haha


----------



## Sarahcake

i honestly have no idea :( im new to all this aswell! Sorry i cant be more help!


----------



## tashalina

np hon, hopefully someone else can answer it for us x


----------



## Annamumof2

well i think i'm on the 2ww not 100% sure though


----------



## WannaB

tashalina said:


> ladies as this is my first month ttc, I am a bit clueless lol...if af does show now, do we take this cycle length to work out fertile dates next cycle or stick to the usual cycle lenth?? think I may just have to BD every other day from :af: finishing til I am due again haha

I would just bd like O is about to happen, perhaps you had an anovulatory cycle and have missed af all together, quite common and happens to us all at one stage or another. Did you use anything to determine O day last time? You could start to use opks just to pick up when you might O this time if this has been the case. If af does show up now you take that as cycle day 1 and start counting from there. Fingers crossed its not though and its just a lazy bean taking its time settling in!:hugs:


----------



## tashalina

thanks wannaB, I do hope its just a lazy lil bean haha...I think I will start testing for OV, might pop and get some tests tomorrow to see just incase I havent ov this month, would hate to miss the next one.

How long have you been TTC?

:hug:


----------



## Annamumof2

nice to see this thread going to use and not dying, i hope you girls have good news sense you got here though and not bad news.

fingers are still crossed


----------



## his_belle

Went to the docs and he is sending me for bloodworks.
He'd like me to wait a few days before going, so that HCG can build up in my system if I am preggers.
He said I could have ovulated later than I thought, and it could have taken the embryo the longer end of the spectrum (12-14 days) to attach to my uterus. This would mean that HCG really hasn't had much time to build up.

I took a urine test at the office, and he and the nurse were perplexed. The said it "looked kinda" negative. It had a lot of little lines going on. Hahah.

He said that if I am not pregnant, then it's quite possible that stress or something caused me to miss my period. He said to continue trying and not worry about it. He said lots of women miss one period randomly. He called it... anolvulatory!
SO! This means that had i gotten my period on the 9th like I was meant to, I would have been ovulating at the end of this weekend-ish. SO DH and I are gonna BD like normal. We generally BD every day, so theres no problems there! hahahah!

But, fingers crossed that I am preggers.


----------



## Eden Lilly

I am now 12 days late, done a tesco, and clearblue digital test, both negative, after my last period in oct, i had a bit of spotting on and off a week or so later, confusing! could i have ovulated late and that is why they are negative, or is my body playing real nasty tricks on me ???


----------



## Angel_dust

Hi everyone, well i think i am about a day late. Cycles have been a little bit random since coming off bcp in july.

I've had slight spotting after BD on friday which i thought...oh here comes the witch and then nothing until last night when i spotted again and today too. Not much spotting at all just when i wipe but it just doesnt progress into :witch: like i expected.

Did a cheapie test today which was BFN, i do have a FRER but i am saving that until i feel a bit more sure , maybe if nothing happens by the end of the week.


----------



## Annamumof2

hope your girls get some good news soon


----------



## tashalina

his belle, thats what I thought about not ovulating so we are going to BD like normal and hope that it will either help us conceive or at least bring on :af: if not haha. also bought some opk fromt ebay so hopefully they will arrive soon so I can check if i am OV or not

:hug: to all you ladies ttc


----------



## Annamumof2

well the 2ww wait is here and i am wondering what to do, i am glad to see you girls still have a smile on your faces, fingers crossed something will be here soon and i will be in here again saying i am Pregnant soon


----------



## Sarahcake

Hello ladies!
This is copied and pasted from my thread you can find here.. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/223415-advice-needed-ovulation-predictor-kits.html

Hello lovely ladies 
This month is my first month of using OPK's so you will have to bear with me if i dont explain things right lol

my last af was 26th-30th of oct putting me on cd23 today. I started taking OPK's on CD18 and they came back strong positives until yesterday cd22. Now today when FF is telling me i should be Ov,ing in 2 days the OPK has come back a pretty blatent Negative.

Now what does this mean for me? Does it mean that i am Ov today and it isnt picking it up or does that mean i Ov yesterday and i am in face 1dpo today??

Cm wise i now have a watery kinda eggwhite discharge which is something ive not really had before and i have af type cramps in my tummy only not so severe! Also temp is up, not tested, just feel different.

Majorly confused right now and would appriciate some opinions please as i dont know weather i should be counting down for my 2ww as of today or tommorrow 

Thank you all in advance

And to you all!

p.s if anyone wants to see my chart they can do, its not overly exciting though tbh! Theres no temps either because i lost my thermometre!!

What do you guys think?


----------



## BabyL0Ve

Hi ladies, 
I am joining..
Last period - Oct 12 
Period Due - Nov 16 ( 35 cycle ) 
Tested and had BFN ! :( 
I am totally lost now..


----------



## bernina

Hi everyone!

Last Period: 10/16
Period Due: cycles irregular lately but anytime from now up until 11/20 (day 36)
Tested: 11/12 (day 28, way too early!) and got BFN
Currently: Spotting brown/pink/light red for 4 days (since 11/14, day 30), no cramps but lately getting twinges in my stomach and was nauseous feeling for a few days. Other than that no symptoms of preg or AF.

Totally confused and wondering how long I can hold out to take another test.

Thanks to everyone for sharing and here's wishing you baby dust followed by crazy glue!!


----------



## somedaymama

hi ladies! 

last period: Oct. 7 (about 42 day cycles)

period due: yesterday? I think? Fertility friend says I had a 16 day luteal phase last month, and I am I am 17 dpo now.

last tested: Sunday, 15 dpo according to FF

currently: no symptoms either way. I'm so scared the :witch: is going to show up tonight!

I'm testing tomorrow morning! eep!

:dust:


----------



## BabyL0Ve

somedaymama said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> last period: Oct. 7 (about 42 day cycles)
> 
> period due: yesterday? I think? Fertility friend says I had a 16 day luteal phase last month, and I am I am 17 dpo now.
> 
> last tested: Sunday, 15 dpo according to FF
> 
> currently: no symptoms either way. I'm so scared the :witch: is going to show up tonight!
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow morning! eep!
> 
> :dust:

GOod luck, hopefully u get a BFP!


----------



## WannaB

Sarahcake said:


> Hello ladies!
> This is copied and pasted from my thread you can find here.. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/223415-advice-needed-ovulation-predictor-kits.html
> 
> Hello lovely ladies
> This month is my first month of using OPK's so you will have to bear with me if i dont explain things right lol
> 
> my last af was 26th-30th of oct putting me on cd23 today. I started taking OPK's on CD18 and they came back strong positives until yesterday cd22. Now today when FF is telling me i should be Ov,ing in 2 days the OPK has come back a pretty blatent Negative.
> 
> Now what does this mean for me? Does it mean that i am Ov today and it isnt picking it up or does that mean i Ov yesterday and i am in face 1dpo today??
> 
> Cm wise i now have a watery kinda eggwhite discharge which is something ive not really had before and i have af type cramps in my tummy only not so severe! Also temp is up, not tested, just feel different.
> 
> Majorly confused right now and would appriciate some opinions please as i dont know weather i should be counting down for my 2ww as of today or tommorrow
> 
> Thank you all in advance
> 
> And to you all!
> 
> p.s if anyone wants to see my chart they can do, its not overly exciting though tbh! Theres no temps either because i lost my thermometre!!
> 
> What do you guys think?

I would take it that you will O 12-48 hours from your last +opk, thats if it is a strong positive, line as dark as the control line or darker, ff is saying you will O in 2 days which is roughly right, the surge comes before you ovulate and you probably just had a large surge, what times where time of the day were you using them?


----------



## Annamumof2

welcome new people and lets hope your not here long waiting for your BFP


----------



## Annamumof2

any old ladys from the thread still out there waiting? (no i dont mean old women i mean people that used to be in this thread that hasnt posted in a while)

heycasey and a few others its like there hiding.


----------



## BabyL0Ve

So i have a question....when ur late does that change ur next cycle day? Do you still count and expect AF to come on ur regular day or do you count more days since late? I have a 35 day cycle now im late 2 days...does that make it 37 cycle day? for my next period?


----------



## Sarahcake

WannaB said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> This is copied and pasted from my thread you can find here.. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/223415-advice-needed-ovulation-predictor-kits.html
> 
> Hello lovely ladies
> This month is my first month of using OPK's so you will have to bear with me if i dont explain things right lol
> 
> my last af was 26th-30th of oct putting me on cd23 today. I started taking OPK's on CD18 and they came back strong positives until yesterday cd22. Now today when FF is telling me i should be Ov,ing in 2 days the OPK has come back a pretty blatent Negative.
> 
> Now what does this mean for me? Does it mean that i am Ov today and it isnt picking it up or does that mean i Ov yesterday and i am in face 1dpo today??
> 
> Cm wise i now have a watery kinda eggwhite discharge which is something ive not really had before and i have af type cramps in my tummy only not so severe! Also temp is up, not tested, just feel different.
> 
> Majorly confused right now and would appriciate some opinions please as i dont know weather i should be counting down for my 2ww as of today or tommorrow
> 
> Thank you all in advance
> 
> And to you all!
> 
> p.s if anyone wants to see my chart they can do, its not overly exciting though tbh! Theres no temps either because i lost my thermometre!!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I would take it that you will O 12-48 hours from your last +opk, thats if it is a strong positive, line as dark as the control line or darker, ff is saying you will O in 2 days which is roughly right, the surge comes before you ovulate and you probably just had a large surge, what times where time of the day were you using them?Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply been away freom the comp today!
It was a very strong positive, both lines exactly the same colour and thickness. I lost the picture i took of it! Doh!
I was taking 2 opk's one at 9 am (after 2nd wee) and one at about 2-3 pm and both came back with the exact same results.

According to ff, im due to ovulate tommorrow, which means me and the oh should be..ahem...getting it on tonight? Is that correct?
Im a total newbie to this kind of thing!


----------



## mommywishes

I am still waiting! I am currently on Cd 39!!!!! I am normallly 28 days with my longest being 31. I keep getting :bfn:'s........what to think?????

:dust: to us all!!
Let's get those :bfp:'s!!!!!!!


----------



## WannaB

Sarahcake said:


> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> This is copied and pasted from my thread you can find here.. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/223415-advice-needed-ovulation-predictor-kits.html
> 
> Hello lovely ladies
> This month is my first month of using OPK's so you will have to bear with me if i dont explain things right lol
> 
> my last af was 26th-30th of oct putting me on cd23 today. I started taking OPK's on CD18 and they came back strong positives until yesterday cd22. Now today when FF is telling me i should be Ov,ing in 2 days the OPK has come back a pretty blatent Negative.
> 
> Now what does this mean for me? Does it mean that i am Ov today and it isnt picking it up or does that mean i Ov yesterday and i am in face 1dpo today??
> 
> Cm wise i now have a watery kinda eggwhite discharge which is something ive not really had before and i have af type cramps in my tummy only not so severe! Also temp is up, not tested, just feel different.
> 
> Majorly confused right now and would appriciate some opinions please as i dont know weather i should be counting down for my 2ww as of today or tommorrow
> 
> Thank you all in advance
> 
> And to you all!
> 
> p.s if anyone wants to see my chart they can do, its not overly exciting though tbh! Theres no temps either because i lost my thermometre!!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I would take it that you will O 12-48 hours from your last +opk, thats if it is a strong positive, line as dark as the control line or darker, ff is saying you will O in 2 days which is roughly right, the surge comes before you ovulate and you probably just had a large surge, what times where time of the day were you using them?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the late reply been away freom the comp today!
> It was a very strong positive, both lines exactly the same colour and thickness. I lost the picture i took of it! Doh!
> I was taking 2 opk's one at 9 am (after 2nd wee) and one at about 2-3 pm and both came back with the exact same results.
> 
> According to ff, im due to ovulate tommorrow, which means me and the oh should be..ahem...getting it on tonight? Is that correct?
> Im a total newbie to this kind of thing!Click to expand...

Yes totally correct! Get bus missy catching that egg, bd for at least 3-4 days just to cover your bases. Good luck hun!:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

BabyL0Ve said:


> So i have a question....when ur late does that change ur next cycle day? Do you still count and expect AF to come on ur regular day or do you count more days since late? I have a 35 day cycle now im late 2 days...does that make it 37 cycle day? for my next period?

yeas you would make it 37 days if AF showed up then or if it show up today then 38days and so on


----------



## Sarahcake

WannaB said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> This is copied and pasted from my thread you can find here.. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/223415-advice-needed-ovulation-predictor-kits.html
> 
> Hello lovely ladies
> This month is my first month of using OPK's so you will have to bear with me if i dont explain things right lol
> 
> my last af was 26th-30th of oct putting me on cd23 today. I started taking OPK's on CD18 and they came back strong positives until yesterday cd22. Now today when FF is telling me i should be Ov,ing in 2 days the OPK has come back a pretty blatent Negative.
> 
> Now what does this mean for me? Does it mean that i am Ov today and it isnt picking it up or does that mean i Ov yesterday and i am in face 1dpo today??
> 
> Cm wise i now have a watery kinda eggwhite discharge which is something ive not really had before and i have af type cramps in my tummy only not so severe! Also temp is up, not tested, just feel different.
> 
> Majorly confused right now and would appriciate some opinions please as i dont know weather i should be counting down for my 2ww as of today or tommorrow
> 
> Thank you all in advance
> 
> And to you all!
> 
> p.s if anyone wants to see my chart they can do, its not overly exciting though tbh! Theres no temps either because i lost my thermometre!!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I would take it that you will O 12-48 hours from your last +opk, thats if it is a strong positive, line as dark as the control line or darker, ff is saying you will O in 2 days which is roughly right, the surge comes before you ovulate and you probably just had a large surge, what times where time of the day were you using them?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the late reply been away freom the comp today!
> It was a very strong positive, both lines exactly the same colour and thickness. I lost the picture i took of it! Doh!
> I was taking 2 opk's one at 9 am (after 2nd wee) and one at about 2-3 pm and both came back with the exact same results.
> 
> According to ff, im due to ovulate tommorrow, which means me and the oh should be..ahem...getting it on tonight? Is that correct?
> Im a total newbie to this kind of thing!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes totally correct! Get bus missy catching that egg, bd for at least 3-4 days just to cover your bases. Good luck hun!:hugs:Click to expand...

Done, and will be done done and done hehe!!
Thankyou for your help, its vry much appriciated!
Im a simple soul and all this trying and planning malarky is confusing me to no end!! Haha!


----------



## Annamumof2

sarah if you was due to ovulate then i dont think your will be due for AF in 3 days time.


----------



## Sarahcake

Annamumof2 said:


> sarah if you was due to ovulate then i dont think your will be due for AF in 3 days time.

confused?
im not due for af till 4th of next month :) ovulation was yesterday so am i on my 2WW till i test now?


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> sarah if you was due to ovulate then i dont think your will be due for AF in 3 days time.
> 
> confused?
> im not due for af till 4th of next month :) ovulation was yesterday so am i on my 2WW till i test now?Click to expand...

oh right i saw your ticker saying you are due to test in 3 days i was so confused then lol


----------



## Sarahcake

yeah i actually just noticed that that is wrong! oops!!
so if i ov'd yesterday then a am now 1dpo is that right?


----------



## Annamumof2

Sarahcake said:


> yeah i actually just noticed that that is wrong! oops!!
> so if i ov'd yesterday then a am now 1dpo is that right?

i think so


----------



## Sarahcake

Awesome :D 
How on earth am i going to hold out! I will get the urge to poas!!


----------



## bernina

bernina said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Last Period: 10/16
> Period Due: cycles irregular lately but anytime from now up until 11/20 (day 36)
> Tested: 11/12 (day 28, way too early!) and got BFN
> Currently: Spotting brown/pink/light red for 4 days (since 11/14, day 30), no cramps but lately getting twinges in my stomach and was nauseous feeling for a few days. Other than that no symptoms of preg or AF.
> 
> Totally confused and wondering how long I can hold out to take another test.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing and here's wishing you baby dust followed by crazy glue!!


Wanted to post my update.

Did the BD last night (purely for fun, def not a fertile time) and that seems to have given AF the kick start she needed. Woke up this morning to full on red bleeding so while I'm disappointed, it's actually nice to at least know what's going on. I had been spotting light for 5 days and that is very rare for me. I'm going to chock it up to having a small cervical polyp removed right before ovulation and hope this next cycle is more regular. I also think I'm going to start charting temp and cervical mucus this month. Just got the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility so once I get an accurate thermometer I should be good to start on cycle day 2.

Good luck to all those who are late, may you be surprised with a BFP very soon!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i wont want to see this thread die, i wish i can be here but i am on CD 1 grrr


----------



## mommywishes

Ok ladies... DONT give up, if that :witch: hasn't shown don't count yourself out! I almost did.....and I got my :bfp: today!!!! I am 11 days late and it showed FINALLY!!! I went to the doctors right away and she did a test and it was faint but POS!!!!! She wants me to come back on Monday to make sure its darker. There is hope! :) 

:dust: to you all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

mommywishes said:


> Ok ladies... DONT give up, if that :witch: hasn't shown don't count yourself out! I almost did.....and I got my :bfp: today!!!! I am 11 days late and it showed FINALLY!!! I went to the doctors right away and she did a test and it was faint but POS!!!!! She wants me to come back on Monday to make sure its darker. There is hope! :)
> 
> :dust: to you all!!!!!!!!

congrats


----------



## BabyL0Ve

Annamumof2 said:


> BabyL0Ve said:
> 
> 
> So i have a question....when ur late does that change ur next cycle day? Do you still count and expect AF to come on ur regular day or do you count more days since late? I have a 35 day cycle now im late 2 days...does that make it 37 cycle day? for my next period?
> 
> yeas you would make it 37 days if AF showed up then or if it show up today then 38days and so onClick to expand...

Hm..people told me that it goes back to your normal cycle..


----------



## bethany-wood

I'm in, one day late haha :D


----------



## Delamere19

I'm 2 days late but I'm not getting too excited cos it's my 1st month off bc and maybe my body is getting back to routine,although when I have come off in the past I have gone back to a normal cycle straight away. If I havent come on by monday think I will test but I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Annamumof2

well good luck girls and hope you get something this weekend


----------



## vaniilla

my af was due today and no show, I'm not getting any symptoms of af so I'm probably just being made to wait for the witch to appear! good luck ladies !!!!


----------



## Delamere19

Still no sign of AF but I feel periody so I think she is on the way.

Good luck to all the ladies who are testing x x x x

:dust:


----------



## Annamumof2

good luck girls i hope the AF stays away and a BFP shows for you


----------



## Annamumof2

heycasey said:


> anna... same here... I am counting my Oct. 10th bleeding as AF... so now I am on another cycle... 7DPO... fingers crossed for you!

hey hun where are you? not seen you in ages


----------



## Delamere19

Still no AF but have period stomach ache so I think today may be the day!!

I'm hoping not but it seems to be playing games with me at the moment.

Good luck to all you ladies x x x x


----------



## Annamumof2

Delamere19 said:


> Still no AF but have period stomach ache so I think today may be the day!!
> 
> I'm hoping not but it seems to be playing games with me at the moment.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies x x x x

fingers crossed for you hun keep us posted and if she dont then i hope its a BFP


----------



## Delamere19

Thanks Anna xx


----------



## Annamumof2

your welcome, i cant wait to see the girls on this thread get a BFP that they have been waiting for, i am hoping to get mine xmas day


----------



## Delamere19

How long have you been trying? It's my 1st month x


----------



## Annamumof2

Delamere19 said:


> How long have you been trying? It's my 1st month x

4th going on 5th month


----------



## Delamere19

Well, lots and lots of luck and baby dust to you x x x x x


----------



## Delamere19

I'm out, AF just arrived. :cry:


----------



## Annamumof2

oh no sorry hun better luck next cycle


----------



## vaniilla

two days late now and still getting a :bfn: grrrrr I hope af doesn't appear although I'm feeling a little bit crampy *panic attack* really hoping the :witch: will stay away :nope::cry: feeeling really silly for having tested grrrr don't know what came over me, well going to see new moon today so that should help take my mind off it for a little bit :flower: good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bethany-wood

I'm out :witch: got me today :nope: :sad2:

Baby dust to everyone else

:dust::dust::dust:

X


----------



## BabyL0Ve

A week late. Tested 3 days ago and BFN..dont know what to think/do anymore just hope witch arrives soon so i can start my new cycle...!


----------



## Annamumof2

bethany-wood said:


> I'm out :witch: got me today :nope: :sad2:
> 
> Baby dust to everyone else
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> X

i'm sorry hun better luck next cycle


----------



## want2Bamommy

2 days for me. Really not wanting to see the witch!


----------



## Divabell

Hi everyone!

Ive just joined up as I came across this site when looking for answers.

Im 12 days late with preg symptoms and :bfn: tests.

I went to the doctor today who was horrid and said my symptoms were prob in my head as she said "if you want something bad enuf you can make yourself believe anything"

Im getting so fed-up now, id rather :witch: arrived than go thro all this as its all I think about!

:dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Divabell said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ive just joined up as I came across this site when looking for answers.
> 
> Im 12 days late with preg symptoms and :bfn: tests.
> 
> I went to the doctor today who was horrid and said my symptoms were prob in my head as she said "if you want something bad enuf you can make yourself believe anything"
> 
> Im getting so fed-up now, id rather :witch: arrived than go thro all this as its all I think about!
> 
> :dust:

I'm only 4 days late but I know what you mean, this wait will leave me either bald/grey headed :haha:

urghhhh doctors can be such crabby bast***s !!! they're not good for anything anymore, did you tell her where to stick her advice!! honestly whats wrong with them they act like the appointment is a something they owe you,like they're doing you a massive favour by listening, its their job to listen!!! bad enough appt are only allowed to last 10mins, you're there for a problem, if you weren't worrying about it you wouldn't go! if i needed an opinion I would ask someone you go to the doctors to get proof not to speak to agony aunt!!! its like they give multiple excuses to get out of tests which take a matter of minutes!!!! I hope news arrives for you soon :) any is better than none althought :bfp: would be great :hugs:


----------



## Divabell

thanks so much!

I felt like a fool when I come out of the doctors!

Heres to lots of :bfp: for everyone before Christmas!

Sending everyone :dust:

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

come on girls i want to see them BFPs


----------



## babydeabreu

whoop whooop lets all hope BFP come for us for xmas xxxxxxxxxxxx

that would be the best present ever :) :happydance:


----------



## Divabell

AAGGHHH!!

After loads of :bfn: this morning I got a :bfp:

Im still in shock!!

sending you all :dust:

xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Divabell said:


> AAGGHHH!!
> 
> After loads of :bfn: this morning I got a :bfp:
> 
> Im still in shock!!
> 
> sending you all :dust:
> 
> xxxxx


omg thats so great...i actually felt emotional reading that divabell... what a wonderful xmas present for you.. 

i wish you all the joy for christmas what wonderful news for u xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

im soooo jealous everyone is getting preg and not me....arghhhhhhh whats wrong with meee hahah

im emotional now :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

its like my eggs helllo there :ignore::ignore::gun:


----------



## Annamumof2

Divabell said:


> AAGGHHH!!
> 
> After loads of :bfn: this morning I got a :bfp:
> 
> Im still in shock!!
> 
> sending you all :dust:
> 
> xxxxx

congrats hun ad glad it turned to a BFP


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey girls,

Im on CD30...AF was due yesterday but so far nada. zilcho. 

Tested this morning using CB digi - BFN :cry:

Have no idea what my 'cycle' is as I have only just come off the pill so I guess its just a waiting game now (Im not charting either so I have no idea when I OV'ed, if I even did)

I feel crampy; it doesn't feel the same as 'normal' AF cramping but then I don't think I have ever paid this much attention to what my body is doing. Have had a few other 'possible symptoms' - loads of EWCM in the last couple of days, pinching/pulling in abdomen, mega nipples (and bloody sore too) and some very prominent blue veins on the (.Y.) and lower abdomen but that isn't exactly conclusive evidence right???! (if only)

Holding onto the very slim hope that the teeny tiny bit of brown discharge in my CM on Weds (25th) was IB but trying not to pin my hopes on that.

Stay back, AF, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :nope:


----------



## babydeabreu

MrsH1980 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Im on CD30...AF was due yesterday but so far nada. zilcho.
> 
> Tested this morning using CB digi - BFN :cry:
> 
> Have no idea what my 'cycle' is as I have only just come off the pill so I guess its just a waiting game now (Im not charting either so I have no idea when I OV'ed, if I even did)
> 
> I feel crampy; it doesn't feel the same as 'normal' AF cramping but then I don't think I have ever paid this much attention to what my body is doing. Have had a few other 'possible symptoms' - loads of EWCM in the last couple of days, pinching/pulling in abdomen, mega nipples (and bloody sore too) and some very prominent blue veins on the (.Y.) and lower abdomen but that isn't exactly conclusive evidence right???! (if only)
> 
> Holding onto the very slim hope that the teeny tiny bit of brown discharge in my CM on Weds (25th) was IB but trying not to pin my hopes on that.Stay back, AF, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :nope:

lets hope you get the xmas present you want...fingers crossed its a good sign :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## MrsH1980

babydeabreu said:


> lets hope you get the xmas present you want...fingers crossed its a good sign :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxx

Thanks hun (I would roll in the babydust, shower in the babydust, hell, I'd EAT the babydust if I thought it might help :haha:)

Come on little embbie, I know your in there, stop hiding.......


----------



## babydeabreu

MrsH1980 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> lets hope you get the xmas present you want...fingers crossed its a good sign :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxx
> 
> Thanks hun (I would roll in the babydust, shower in the babydust, hell, I'd EAT the babydust if I thought it might help :haha:)
> Come on little embbie, I know your in there, stop hiding.......Click to expand...

haha i think we would all eat babydust it if it gave us baby..think we would all dye our skin purple pink green orange yellow even grey at the chances of getting baby haha

if you said jump off a bridge jump out a plane shoot your self in the foot drink bleach eat worms cows-foot bird poo all together and then shave ur hair off id do it twise lol

baby = crazyness hahaha x


----------

